# Fallout: New Vegas!



## stinger608 (May 12, 2010)

Bethesda has released the details of the Fallout: New Vegas collector's edition. Here's the info:

The Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC versions of the CE will all include the following:

♠ Seven “Lucky 7” poker chips, each designed to represent chips from the major casinos found on the New Vegas strip and throughout the Mojave Wasteland.

♠ A fully customized Fallout: New Vegas deck of cards. Each card in the pack has been uniquely illustrated to depict characters and factions found within the game. Use the cards to play poker, blackjack or Caravan, an original card game that was created by Obsidian especially for New Vegas.

♠ A recreation of the game’s highly coveted “Lucky 38” platinum chip.

♠ A hardcover graphic novel “All Roads” that tells the story of some of the characters and events that lead up to Fallout: New Vegas. “All Roads” was written by Chris Avellone, the game’s creative director, and created in conjunction with Dark Horse Comics.

♠ ‘The Making of Fallout: New Vegas’ DVD. This documentary DVD will contain exclusive video content, including interviews with the developers in which they take you from concept to creation and discuss topics such as story, setting, legacy of the Fallout franchise and more.

North Americans can pre-order at any participating retailer — like GameStop — starting today. European pre-orders will be available throughout Europe in the weeks to come.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 12, 2010)

dooo want 
edit: ohh yea i forgot, ahem: I support this post because fallout is a great game series and i commend  stinger608 for posting this awesome lot of information....


----------



## Disparia (May 12, 2010)

^ Ditto.


I mean yes, the information contained in the original poster's posting was relevant to my interests.

Makes Civ V DE's bundle look like a pile of crap (which I'll probably get anyway).


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 12, 2010)

i agree



i mean... ya i agree with whatever it is they said


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2010)

+1 

I mean, another collectors edition to add to my collection of collector editions (not where's my lunchbox from F3?). 

Thanks for adding the comments guys. I do see this stuff and appreciate it.


----------



## Marineborn (May 12, 2010)

i shall get this and put it in a vault...OH THE IRONY! MUAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## _JP_ (May 12, 2010)

"North Americans can pre-order at any participating retailer — like GameStop — starting today. European pre-orders will be available throughout Europe in the weeks to come."

Damn it! Why, oh why do these guys punish those living in Europe!

This is a must have...can't wait to play poker with those cards while listening to Sinatra! (That would really set the mood!)


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2010)

Gamestop is offering free overnight shipping (US Only) to the first 3000 pre-orders.
Amazon will most likely have free shipping too as the item will be over $25


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2010)

Tomorrow is release! Who's picking it up? I sure will be, hopefully it isn't as buggy as the first. Despite the bugs, I love this series of games, I could get lost in the Fallout universe for many hours on end.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 18, 2010)

I am trying before buying


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 18, 2010)

I am picking it for PC most likley will get it only on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL Ive had it for a few days now and still havent even played it.  Im into Enslaved atm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the collector's edition arriving at my door tomorrow.  I need to get all my homework done for the week in one day so I can game nonstop.  

As the dev's put it for the original Fallout 3, "We want people to miss work, skip school to play this game..."  

I don't plan to miss school, but my grades will surely suffer.  I bet I beat the campaign in one sitting, and continue exploring the world for the next year or so.  I love the Fallout series.  I have no idea how I am going to sleep tonight.  Anticipating it so much!

*Can a mod change this to the "Official Fallout New Vegas Thread"*?

I plan to post screenshots for everyone to see tomorrow.  

PS:  I have my rations ready.  I don't want to leave the room for anything.  Got my rice cooker, my rice, my ramen, my beans, good to go for the next few days of New Vegas.  I have alot more food under the desk too.  Cases of MRE's.  Cases.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

I really want this! but i have a question.. I only finished fallout 3. I didn't play any of the add-on's.. do i need to get the add-on's and finish them before buying this? Or can i just buy this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2010)

I failed so horribly. I bought MoH and forgot all about Fallout:NV. I didn't have the damn money to buy MoH and now this!!! I must sell something ASAP!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I really want this! but i have a question.. I only finished fallout 3. I didn't play any of the add-on's.. do i need to get the add-on's and finish them before buying this? Or can i just buy this?



This is a standalone game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is a standalone game.



Thanks but i was talking about the story line? sorry..


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have the collector's edition arriving at my door tomorrow.  I need to get all my homework done for the week in one day so I can game nonstop.
> 
> As the dev's put it for the original Fallout 3, "We want people to miss work, skip school to play this game..."
> 
> ...



only thing missing is a toilet chair


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks but i was talking about the story line? sorry..



The game is set in a different place.  In fact it is a few years after the original.  The Capital Wasteland and Vegas have almost no contact.  The two games will have different story lines.  Should be enjoyable.  

EDIT:  Some of this is mentioned in the interviews with the developers which I have watched.  You can watch those, or you can just wait till tomorrow.  I plan to give everyone a good summary of gameplay, story, graphics (on my laptop lawl) etc.  I will try not to spoil anything.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 18, 2010)

im sorry but I think im the only one that doesnt like the game. I want to get into it but I can never really play it after getting out of the vault is it just really that good? there must be some parts you guys hate, I really want to play new vegas too!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The game is set in a different place.  In fact it is a few years after the original.  The Capital Wasteland and Vegas have almost no contact.  The two games will have different story lines.  Should be enjoyable.
> 
> EDIT:  Some of this is mentioned in the interviews with the developers which I have watched.  You can watch those, or you can just wait till tomorrow.  I plan to give everyone a good summary of gameplay, story, graphics (on my laptop lawl) etc.  I will try not to spoil anything.



Kick ass! thanks


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 18, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> im sorry but I think im the only one that doesnt like the game. I want to get into it but I can never really play it after getting out of the vault is it just really that good? there must be some parts you guys hate, I really want to play new vegas too!



you dont have the soul of an explorerer


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> you dont have the soul of an explorerer



I DO! I just beat fable 1 ! lol and I felt the same way about fallout 3 as I did about fable I hated the beginning but it got really fun towards the end and I loved it I'm going to give fallout 3 another shot


----------



## KainXS (Oct 18, 2010)

I pre-odered it but does anyone know if it will support mods like the other one, cause there are some incredible mods for the original


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I pre-odered it but does anyone know if it will support mods like the other one, cause there are some incredible mods for the original



It has been confirmed that it will support mods just like the original.  

Source:  Pirates.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2010)

I played the hell out of Fallout 3 but never did any of the DLC. Frankly I got really bored with this game. Mainly because everything looks the same. I really hoped they would have improved the texture packs but it doesn't seem like they have from screen shots I have seen. I will still get this game, but I'm waiting for a community texture pack mod. The good news is since it is exactly the same game engine as fallout 3/oblivion, mods should be released pretty quickly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm decently excited for this, but will not be getting it at release. I recently finally was able to enjoy FO3, before I couldn't ever get into it, but I found my issue, and it was with the weapons. Now that I run around using an M249 SAW, and other real weapons, along with Iron Sights, I enjoy the game much more. So I'll probably wait till a good amount of mods come out that aren't buggy, so I can get some real world weapons in there.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm decently excited for this, but will not be getting it at release. I recently finally was able to enjoy FO3, before I couldn't ever get into it, but I found my issue, and it was with the weapons. Now that I run around using an M249 SAW, and other real weapons, along with Iron Sights, I enjoy the game much more. So I'll probably wait till a good amount of mods come out that aren't buggy, so I can get some real world weapons in there.



real guns are already in the game,together with the iron sights


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah in the Fallout 3 I was always angered by how when you shouldered the weapon, you would not look down the iron sights, and it would only slightly change prospective.  That is because the devs did not want to model more methinks.  This time they are doing it right!


----------



## viczulis (Oct 18, 2010)

Get the downloads they were excellent


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> real guns are already in the game,together with the iron sights



I havent looked into the game much as I just started getting into FO3 about 2 months ago and have a lot left to do in that, roll your eyes elsewhere.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 18, 2010)

Pre-ordered, so I'll have it tomorrow. Rock.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I havent looked into the game much as I just started getting into FO3 about 2 months ago and have a lot left to do in that, roll your eyes elsewhere.



As another charter member of the "Late to the Game" club, I've got your back, homey.

I'm real interested to see this game, but will probably have to wait til it's 20 bucks like I always do.  Just can't plunk down a Grant for a  game anymore.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 19, 2010)

Once I make a deposit I'll be getting it off Steam, I can't wait for this!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 19, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Once I make a deposit I'll be getting it off Steam, I can't wait for this!



Nothing like a steaming deposit in the early morning snow...


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 19, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I've got your back, homey.



*_insert gay reference_*

  just kidding


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas awaits me to pick it up at the campus post office.  I will do so after classes and start spamming pictures then.  ETA:  ~2 hrs.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## hellrazor (Oct 19, 2010)

Too spendy for my blood, but it does look ~1000x better than Fo3..... Woo ironsights!!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll sit this one out. I'll wait for you guys to test it out first. Last time I bought FO, I ended up being born, growing up, killing a giant cockroach and crashing once I got out of the vault. Thats my resume of fallout. Oh and I lost $10 selling it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for the GotY edition.  I assume there will be DLCs and I don't like buying DLCs.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2010)

No screenies yet?  Slackers...:shadedshu


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Screenies coming:

I'm open to questions right now about the collectors edition and stuff.  Will take pictures of whatever, at least until I am done installing!  

Teasers for you:







Unboxing collector's edition.  Poker chips are high quality.  






Installing!






The cards are really neat!  They are different decks from different casinos!  Very cool!


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 19, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Screenies coming:
> 
> Teasers for you:
> 
> ...



Drag yourself away from it and spill some beans.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Drag yourself away from it and spill some beans.



I don't wanna get the beans all over the awesome box.  It has a great look!  

EDIT:  Screenshots, ETA 5 minutes.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 19, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't wanna get the beans all over the awesome box.  It has a great look!
> 
> EDIT:  Screenshots, ETA 5 minutes.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38446&stc=1&d=1287512007



Are you using up your own post-nuclear-holocaust rations? I suppose it's one way to ensure that nobody disturbs you during your first encounter with the game: hope your place is well ventilated.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dump time:

See attached.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

And more:

I'm playing hardcore mode.  Wish me luck!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never played this game or any of it previous versions but, I find the graphics a bit lacking and also a bit odd as in weird or off some how... not really realistic, nor really cartoonish but like right smack dab in between .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have my setting on medium.  Also, RELOADING BENCH!

EDIT:  

Protip tweaks wise:  setting affinity to above normal will increase FPS 50%!


----------



## Disparia (Oct 19, 2010)

HARDCORE MODE!!!!!!!

Couple hours til I'm off work................ oh no, coming down with spontaneous appendicitis!


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2010)

just got it but can't play till im done with class at 9 o clock T_T


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

These mantis things are the new bloatflys if you get what I mean.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone have mercy and by me this!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Someone have mercy and by me this!



You're right, that does look like a Browning Hi-Power on my hip Mailman!  

EDIT:  More pics, and guess there are bloatflies!


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2010)

:shadedshu ughhh i want to play this


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

This how mailman's face looks (cause he mad):






Also, seems to be a thing where to survive you have to gather seeds and combine...  Not sure yet, not that far.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 19, 2010)

Its getting good with all the new decent games coming out, just got Civilization 5 going to get Fallout:NV. Cant wait i think its out on Friday in the UK? Anyway as long as it isn't as bugged as the first at release or Obsidian's other titles like Alpha Protocol!

Standalone expansion but the story is separate meaning not linked to Fallout 3 and you don't need the original to play. Take it those that have it like it then? I read a review and pretty much if you liked Fallout 3 get New Vegas.

Funny thing though is that i got Fallout 3 on Xbox 360 and hated it but loved it on pc; weird because it wasnt like a control issue or anything technical.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2010)

how much better does it look than the other one


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

KainXS said:


> how much better does it look than the other one



It looks better IMO.  I have setting pretty low, but I have not really tweaked yet.  

Also, I died.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2010)

My level of sadness cannot be calculated even if Stephen Hawking could walk.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bought a new weapon.  Surprise to see different types of ammo.  Hollowpoint, P++, regular (FMJ).  Neat.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 19, 2010)

Does look fantastic. Mine has now been shipped so most likely will come Thursday luck if tomorrow. But then will be a wait till Friday unless i turn on my VPN 

Shall also post photo's of when i get Collectors Edition.

Chris


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

All for now, class time.  For in 2 hours!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> All for now, class time.  For in 2 hours!



Thanks for the pictures PVTCaboose1337!  I know you said you have everything set to mid, but have you put it to High just to compare?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My level of sadness cannot be calculated even if Stephen Hawking could walk.



lol

for that, I am going to send you the cash for the Mac now... maybe you can buy NV with it?
pm sent


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks for the pictures PVTCaboose1337!  I know you said you have everything set to mid, but have you put it to High just to compare?



I am running a little slow on medium but I can tweak and see...

EDIT:  Tweaking complete.  Better screenshots incoming.  I am running with 2x AF and 2x AA, high res, and some other improvements.  Runs much better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

More screenies:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

You should crank the details to max and take some screens, it might lag, but for screens it should be fine when your standing still. I don't expect a ton more detail than FO3, but hoping there is a bit added, a previous missing thing between Oblivion and FO3 still makes me skeptical of Bethseda sometimes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 20, 2010)

To all who didn't get the game:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice nice NICE!

But I just can't pay $50 for a game anymore, especially when I already have so much else I could play. Steam sales have ruined me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice nice NICE!
> 
> But I just can't pay $50 for a game anymore, especially when I already have so much else I could play. Steam sales have ruined me.



I know the feeling, I had like 2 games on Steam, then the summer sales happened and now I got like 60 games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 20, 2010)

The funniest thign I have heard in a while is the "Black Mountain Radio" channel.  You will lol the whole time.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

i hate you guys, and steam.


the fuckers had us aussies getting the game at the same time as you americans - and OH NO they pushed it back with no warning. now i dont get it for another 3 days... you know, when i'm working >.<


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there anyway one of us could gift it to you? Unless you already bought it  But if gifting gets you around that wait, I'll help you out.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Is there anyway one of us could gift it to you? Unless you already bought it  But if gifting gets you around that wait, I'll help you out.



i've already been gifted it by an american... but it still wont unlock.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 20, 2010)

That totally sucks Mussels...   I'm beginning to hate Steam as well, for different reasons, but yeah...


Anyway, I just picked my copy up tonight, only played it for an hour or so though. So far I'm loving Hardcore Mode, makes the game much more immersible. I also like how it feels more "FPS-like" than Fallout 3, as in you can look down your sights, and crouch for accuracy, etc without using VATS.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

aussies get shafted with steam.

i'm pro-steam, i quite like it - its just that new games fuck us over.


1. all prices are in USD. we have to guess what it really costs, since they dont advertise their conversion rates at all.

2. we often pay MORE. vegas is $40 USD more than you guys pay atm (hence, me getting gifted it)

3. Despite the fact we pay USD, at higher than US rates, and get quoted US release times... our games never unlock til the EU time.

4. L4D2. butchered Au version. thankfully getting gifted US versions negates this.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow... that's just bullshit... 

I seriously don't think I could be an Aussie gamer, lol.. dunno how I'd live without my violence, gore and nudity.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> Wow... that's just bullshit...
> 
> I seriously don't think I could be an Aussie gamer, lol.. dunno how I'd live without my violence, gore and nudity.



very few games actually end up censored, 99% of the time they resubmit the game with zero changes and it gets approved as M15 instead of R18.

the review board and classifications board are separate, valve just caved in too early.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, really? I thought they were really strict on violence and stuff. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2010)

they optimized it really good for the low end, even my pos HD4200 can play it on medium 1280x720 somehow and still be playable.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry I got enthralled in the game.  Last screenshots of the night.  I am going to beat it if I don't slow down...

Also, implied sex omg.  







You bet I'm well rested!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

KainXS said:


> they optimized it really good for the low end, even my pos HD4200 can play it on medium 1280x720 somehow and still be playable.



oh rly, thats impressive.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

Been playing all night and it runs beautifully with ultra mode enabled at 1920x1080 everything on.

I'm not sure what my fps is but the game hasn't stuttered or anything. Not once. Runs as smooth as a baby's ass.

TBH it really doesn't look any better than FO3 anyways...which ran perfect as well.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 20, 2010)

Breaking news! Another buggy game using Gamebryo.
Worthless engine is worthless.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

i love how you call it worthless when its the last game engine that allows user tweaking for better performance and to my knowledge is one of the better scaling engines in use right now

then again i suspect since you probably dont modify the engine or tweak any aspect of it or design content for that game engine that your basis is based on some bad experiences from games that werent patched when.... last i checked just about every game released today is released as buggy pos regardless of engine. This is a situation where i find it hilarious to hear somethings useless. At least this game engine offers AA HDR is editable by end users and oh wait whats this content from as far back as morrowind works in this version of Gamebryo so an engine that supports content across 7+ years with only minor edits, hmm interesting so do you care to actually put a reason for your claim?

That and the fact that its used for Warhammer Online, Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 + New vegas , Civilization 4, Civilization Revolution, Sid Meiers Pirates, etc etc etc if the game engines so terrible i guess all those games are utter crap and you will never play them. and the other 200+ titles made on the Net Immerse / Gamebryo engine and the 50 or so titles in development are all games you will never buy or play either lol

and yes i am trolling


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't stumbled onto any bugs either. So far its perfectly stable and well coded. And I have not had to edit the ini file...didn't have to do that with FO3 either.

Anyways...off to bed!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

i only edit ini file for better shadow map resolutions 

Oblivion it was 256x256 with a 1gig gpu you can go up to 2048x2048 *works on self shadows as well so they dont look horrible*

Fallout 3 shadows were much improved didnt need large lvls of tweaking but a few edits could be made to make them better

Fallout New Vegas im waiting on purchasing i want the game badly but i wont pay the $$ for it ill wait for a steam / holiday deal


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 20, 2010)

*SLI or Crossfire?*

Has anyone tried NV on a SLI or CF rig?

I hope it isn't like FO3 in that regard - in Fallout if you enable HDR and you have 2 gpu's (even in the case of a 5970) the sky starts flickering like crazy :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Has anyone tried NV on a SLI or CF rig?
> 
> I hope it isn't like FO3 in that regard - in Fallout if you enable HDR and you have 2 gpu's (even in the case of a 5970) the sky starts flickering like crazy :shadedshu



Theres fixes for that, no flickering on my 2x 5850's. Granted the optimization doesn't impress me, I can't run the best texture pack out there as it causes my game to stutter, I can't even use the 2nd best, I have to use the normal version of it, very disappointing, and even then I still get a stutter here and there.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Theres fixes for that, no flickering on my 2x 5850's. Granted the optimization doesn't impress me, I can't run the best texture pack out there as it causes my game to stutter, I can't even use the 2nd best, I have to use the normal version of it, very disappointing, and even then I still get a stutter here and there.



Yes there is a fix for ATI (remove the atimgugsomething.dll file) but as yet there's no fix for Nvidia - the game looks dull without hdr and on the laptop if I disable SLI I'd be getting like 20 fps instead of 45 fps


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

you have to edit the INI files kurgan the gamebryo engine uses very conservative texture size preload limits basically by editing some of the numerical values on key settings you can change that examples i think oblivion was like 25mb max but you could go all the way to 250mb of pre loaded data that was what helped stop stuttering in the older games. and sometimes its just gpu vram issues

example 1gig allows 2048 shadow texture size in oblivion for shadows and self shadows but anything higher you get 1fps average but a 1280mb gtx 470 allows up to 4096 shadow texture sizes with no real loss of performance. Sadly all the gpu power in the world wont fix the issue once the v ram limit is reached and thats probably whats happening in your case granted some edits cause huge performance hits

example Oblivion with all my edits has 0 stutter and i never have to worry about super low frame rates when it loads data but my avg frame rate went from 100+ outside down to 45fps but the minimum went from 5fps to 29fps granted this is single card wise Since its the same game engine the same situation applies with Fo3 and new vegas if my hunch is correct. Give it a few patches and a few weeks for tweakers to start doing there thing most of this will be worked out by the community anyway

it should also be mentioned Fallout3 and new vegas still use Shader Model 2.0 in general with some 3.0 effects theres work arounds to force it in all gamebryo games but sometimes they dont work correctly and some items do not have 3.0 shader assigned thus they are invisible in game its a bit wonky but performance does go up some from testing ive done in Oblivion and Fo3

from digging around seems New Vegas has changed nearly nothing from Oblivion in how its game engine behaves so almost every change that worked in Oblivion and Fo3 will work in New Vegas with 0 issues


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you have to edit the INI files kurgan the gamebryo engine uses very conservative texture size preload limits basically by editing some of the numerical values on key settings you can change that examples i think oblivion was like 25mb max but you could go all the way to 250mb of pre loaded data that was what helped stop stuttering in the older games. and sometimes its just gpu vram issues
> 
> example 1gig allows 2048 shadow texture size in oblivion for shadows and self shadows but anything higher you get 1fps average but a 1280mb gtx 470 allows up to 4096 shadow texture sizes with no real loss of performance. Sadly all the gpu power in the world wont fix the issue once the v ram limit is reached and thats probably whats happening in your case granted some edits cause huge performance hits
> 
> ...



Problem with that though is that most cards on the market only have 1024mb RAM. For the top end NMC texture pack they recommend OC'd i5's and i7's (creator must be an Intel fan as my CPU will hang with and beat some of those.), SLI/CF, and 4GB Ram, but I can't even get close to running that. The one I run is the Normal Pack and here's the description on that from the mod maker "(For those with good PC's, who get a good performance on the Default Game and have some power to spare)" Which I feel my PC classifies far above "good" 

I do like that a lot hasn't changed, but thats also what makes me angry about the game in general. I like playing hack and slash in 3rd person, I was never able to get into Oblivion because the missing animation from walking and strafing was missing, FO3 it isn't there either, but I play shooters in first person so it don't bother me, but just amazing that it's not there for a well liked company such as Bethesda.



Black Panther said:


> Yes there is a fix for ATI (remove the atimgugsomething.dll file) but as yet there's no fix for Nvidia - the game looks dull without hdr and on the laptop if I disable SLI I'd be getting like 20 fps instead of 45 fps



I was just going off your 5970 example, no clue on NV, but ATI will work fine, just download a new dll. rename it, replace it and works great.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone knows how long is the game ?


----------



## viczulis (Oct 20, 2010)

And is it worth the 50.00. Finally finishing DEAD Space (awesome)  Trying to finish games never finished. And Vegas is on top of list to get with Lost Planet.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Has anyone tried NV on a SLI or CF rig?
> 
> I hope it isn't like FO3 in that regard - in Fallout if you enable HDR and you have 2 gpu's (even in the case of a 5970) the sky starts flickering like crazy :shadedshu



I never had that problem with Fallout 3 and I played it on the same crossfire system that I'm playing Vegas on. Everything works good. Sky looks awesome.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

viczulis said:


> And is it worth the 50.00. Finally finishing DEAD Space (awesome)  Trying to finish games never finished. And Vegas is on top of list to get with Lost Planet.



Did you enjoy Fallout 3? If yes then you will enjoy Vegas. Visually its about the same..in fact so much is just like FO3 that its just more of the same pretty much...just a slightly different setting and much better shooting...iron sites rock and hardcore mode is the only way to play it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm glad they introduced Iron Sights, it's almost all I use in Bad Company 2, and after getting the Iron Sight Mod for FO3, I don't think I could do without it, firing the M60, M249, and PKM down the Iron Sights just feels so badass. What real weapons do they have in the game now, I liked the gattling guns before just because they are massive, but since I got real world weapons in FO3, I been using the LMG's and sticking away from the gatlings, so would be nice to see some real LMG's, Shottys, and other weapons.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

well i just tried buying New Vegas but since my paypal isnt verified i can't purchase it i love how theyll take my money no questions asked but i cant send it to anyone nor can i purchase anything unless its verified seems like a giant load of bullshit, and here i was with the day off and i had finally decided to purchase the game and have a bit of fun.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

Why aren't you verified? Its just a couple clicks away. They place a few cents in your account and if all goes well it proves the account is there and you are then verified. And you keep the money.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

no bank account no credit card bro lol for personal reasons i cant have either sadly so yea paypal is not on my good side right now took me 5hrs + to convince myself to buy the damn game to begin with


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 20, 2010)

tomorrow I will get it.And will start to play it all nite long.I wonder how many will this ame have addons


----------



## digibucc (Oct 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no bank account no credit card bro lol for personal reasons i cant have either sadly so yea paypal is not on my good side right now took me 5hrs + to convince myself to buy the damn game to begin with



you might be able to use a Visa green dot or similar.  you can buy them at right aid, etc and "charge" them , and they work like credit cards.  i've never tried it with steam but in most stores, etc they work no problem.

also - can you not get a pre-paid credit card either? go directly to visa, etc  and you pay them however much you set your limit at.  then you charge it and pay it off monthly to build your credit rating, if that is the problem.

sry for being intrusive - just trying to offer some options.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am running a little slow on medium but I can tweak and see...
> 
> EDIT:  Tweaking complete.  Better screenshots incoming.  I am running with 2x AF and 2x AA, high res, and some other improvements.  Runs much better.



The new pic's look awesome! Thanks!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> you might be able to use a Visa green dot or similar.  you can buy them at right aid, etc and "charge" them , and they work like credit cards.  i've never tried it with steam but in most stores, etc they work no problem.
> 
> also - can you not get a pre-paid credit card either? go directly to visa, etc  and you pay them however much you set your limit at.  then you charge it and pay it off monthly to build your credit rating, if that is the problem.
> 
> sry for being intrusive - just trying to offer some options.



its just a pain in the ass as the money id spend on games is IN the paypal account already so its a moot point


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its just a pain in the ass as the money id spend on games is IN the paypal account already so its a moot point



Paypal have bank cards that act just like a credit card but uses your paypal money. My friend has one. Just tossing that out there.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2010)

just so you guys aren't dissapointed the game is pretty decent but the one thing that bugs me so far is that some of the animations (mainly the iron sights animation) are off and im getting an odd stutter problem


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Yes there is a fix for ATI (remove the atimgugsomething.dll file) but as yet there's no fix for Nvidia - the game looks dull without hdr and on the laptop if I disable SLI I'd be getting like 20 fps instead of 45 fps



BP do you mean>>  atimgpud.dll  ???? thats in the FO3 game directory?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 20, 2010)

KainXS said:


> just so you guys aren't dissapointed the game is pretty decent but the one thing that bugs me so far is that some of the animations (mainly the iron sights animation) are off and im getting an odd stutter problem



I noticed this.  Everytime I am in dialogue with a person, my FPS drops to like 4 (from 60!).  I am pissed.  BTW, still tweaking, try to put your settings higher than they should be.  I run better on medium than low, and 8x AA on high settings runs pretty smooth.  I am disappointed at the fail tweaking the game devs did on the default settings.  They cannot tweak worth shit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> BP do you mean>>  atimgpud.dll  ???? thats in the FO3 game directory?



Yep, thats the file.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got the game and it does look good, im now just finished the sniper mission were you find out who got the snipers wife kidnapped


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got the game and it does look good, im now just finished the sniper mission were you find out who got the snipers wife kidnapped



My mission list is so long, so for most of the missions I go on a rampage till it says I failed or succeeded.  My Karma is high, but I have assassins coming after me all the time.  Probably me helping Mr. House does not help matters.  Money is not a issue by a long shot.  I can buy what I need.  I need alot of water.  Hardcore means hunger, sleep, dehydration, can all effect the character.  Trust me, crippled limbs really suck, that's why I carry a whole bunch of doctor's bags.  I also have enough ammo on my character to weigh him down 60 pounds.  I really need to get the perk to carry more weight.

EDIT:  Screenies are on Ultra.  I can run Ultra.  WTF?  My system sucks.  I can run Ultra, but not low?  What is this?

EDIT2:  U mad?  I have the Pimp Boy!  Got it as a reward!


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> EDIT:  Screenies are on Ultra.  I can run Ultra.  WTF?  My system sucks.  I can run Ultra, but not low?  What is this?



I noticed (back when I had my Rage 3D Pro) that it couldn't filter textures as fast as simply displaying one that's bigger than it needed to be.... but that's a whole other topic...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2010)

A major patch was released.  Hopefully we will get some bug fixes.  There are alot of bugs.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

My vegas just started unlocking 


as for bugs... i never really had any problems with oblivion or FO3 except for the odd crashes. large address aware mods + quitting antivirus always fixed those.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2010)

i've only played for about 6 or 7 hours but i've had no bugs glitches or crashes.... unless they're so minute as to be unnoticeable... in which case... i don't care 

i am definitely liking it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

patch notes said it fixed some questing/scripting issues


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2010)

downloading now once its done i cant wait to start tweaking the game engine again to see if theres new limits that can be broken via tinkering


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 21, 2010)

game has crashed 2 times already 

*ALSO* im stuck at one of the mission called Crazy,Crazy,Crazy where i have to talk do a super mutant and i have 2 options in the dialog menu: "lets go" and "wait i have to do something else before"(not with the same phrases but you get the point)and whatever option i press it still registers it as "wait i have to do something else before"  STUPID BUGS


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

i quit to lower AA/AF, and now i cant start vegas :S 'unavailable'


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My mission list is so long, so for most of the missions I go on a rampage till it says I failed or succeeded.  My Karma is high, but I have assassins coming after me all the time.  Probably me helping Mr. House does not help matters.  Money is not a issue by a long shot.  I can buy what I need.  I need alot of water.  Hardcore means hunger, sleep, dehydration, can all effect the character.  Trust me, crippled limbs really suck, that's why I carry a whole bunch of doctor's bags.  I also have enough ammo on my character to weigh him down 60 pounds.  I really need to get the perk to carry more weight.
> 
> EDIT:  Screenies are on Ultra.  I can run Ultra.  WTF?  My system sucks.  I can run Ultra, but not low?  What is this?
> 
> ...



A reward for what sir?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> A major patch was released.  Hopefully we will get some bug fixes.  There are alot of bugs.



What bugs exactly? I haven't experienced any so far.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> What bugs exactly? I haven't experienced any so far.



Yeah same here. Game has been flawless so far. But I have only managed to play 45 min


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i quit to lower AA/AF, and now i cant start vegas :S 'unavailable'



They take away that old launcher that allowed you to change settings outside of the game? Guess time to hit INI's and find it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

i've been experiencing some oddly low FPS compared to fallout 3, but google found some answers.


seems the game doesnt play so well in vista/7, where DX9 is emulated. the must have primarily tested in XP for god knows what reason.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3743216


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well they are basically still using Shader Model 2.0... wonder why they are running on dated stuff :/


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 21, 2010)

They probably run XP on their computers.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well they are basically still using Shader Model 2.0... wonder why they are running on dated stuff :/



theres just some bugs to be worked out.


main three i've noticed:

1. mouse speed in menus. WHY is this bug back? it was added in a patch to FO3, why the fuck is it back in vegas? no one wants it!

2. auto/quicksaves 'reset' when you quit the game. you can go into your my docs folder and rename the .bak save files to get them back, but wtf? why does it do this?

3. SLOOOOOOOOOOOW MOOOOOOOOTIOOOOOOOOOOOOON around NPC's. i shouldnt need some lame ass graphics reducing tweak to keep the game at normal speed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2010)

well found my first major bug a certain deputy in primm i had him follow and help me as he is an essential npc well seems in a building he got stuck and didnt follow me so when i left he dissappeared and now i cant advance the quest plot awesome gotta start from a save 2 hrs before just to continue fucking lame


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well found my first major bug a certain deputy in primm i had him follow and help me as he is an essential npc well seems in a building he got stuck and didnt follow me so when i left he dissappeared and now i cant advance the quest plot awesome gotta start from a save 2 hrs before just to continue fucking lame



google it, there are ways to spawn NPC's on PC via the console.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2010)

to lazy to also you need the reference ID for the NPC that means crawling through to that region again no matter what to get or loading a construction set and seeing what happens


----------



## TIGR (Oct 21, 2010)

Been playing New Vegas the past few hours on the triple 5870 rig. No bugs or glitches found yet, and CrossFireX works fine. Running at Ultra settings, max AA and AF, 1600x1200. I'm playing in Hardcore mode. I'm not really playing in a linear way—set off my own and started exploring. I'm out to enjoy the game, not "finish" it as quickly as possible—anyone who really explored Fallout 3 knows that there's too much to miss out on if you just try to complete these games as fast as you can.

So far, it's interesting enough to keep me hooked, looks good, and keeps me wondering what I'll find next.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 21, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> I never had that problem with Fallout 3 and I played it on the same crossfire system that I'm playing Vegas on. Everything works good. Sky looks awesome.



It started happening for me after I installed some patch which was necessary for one of the DLC's (I have all DLC's of FO3). The original Fallout 3 worked fine before that, both on SLI and on CF with HDR enabled.
I hope they won't ruin Vegas with some patch...
Btw, I'm waiting for the delivery - gameplay.co.uk said I should have it delivered by tomorrow


----------



## Frizz (Oct 21, 2010)

Been playing for a few hours on PC, no bugs, stable 60 frames on 1080p with 4x aa and 16 aniso and max settings.

One thing though, the mouse sensitivity is f*cked up HAHA... I hope they fix the bugs on consoles, not quite seeing the reviews it deserves so far.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 21, 2010)

CE Arrived this morning for me and apparntly got number 3356/3400 But won't be able to play it until midnight now. But then busy this weekend so won't really get to play it till monday.

Chris


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Been playing for a few hours on PC, no bugs, stable 60 frames on 1080p with 4x aa and 16 aniso and max settings.
> 
> One thing though, *the mouse sensitivity is f*cked up HAHA*... I hope they fix the bugs on consoles, not quite seeing the reviews it deserves so far.



easy fix for that, just a few ini file tweaks.


i've hit the bugs i mentioned above, i've resorted to the 'fix' - lower quality is preferable to slow motion.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2010)

yea ive been having extremely low frame rate issues since i started 1920x1200 0xAA max settings i get like 34-39fps avg


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Oct 21, 2010)

You all looking for bugs and glitches? Then this one's for you........The exorcism of Doc Mitchell!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea ive been having extremely low frame rate issues since i started 1920x1200 0xAA max settings i get like 34-39fps avg



Try setting shadows to medium or low.
My hd5770 can run  it @ 1920x1200 8xAA 15AF all settings max except shadows Quality set to low and filter set medium and most of my frame rate drops went away (and crashes to desktop) after setting that down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> You all looking for bugs and glitches? Then this one's for you........The exorcism of Doc Mitchell!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ&feature=player_embedded



Ok that was F#$KING AWESOME!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2010)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> You all looking for bugs and glitches? Then this one's for you........The exorcism of Doc Mitchell!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ&feature=player_embedded



surely... interesting.  i wonder what caused this?  I definitely didn't see it in game, was it already patched (anyone know?)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

There was issues like that with FO3, I wish I could find the video now. But I watched this one where a guy held an entire conversation with a dead chick. The entire time her head was spinning like that. And then she stood up, walked over to a bed to lay down, and when she sat on the bed her legs rotated up, he feet passed her head and her legs kept rotating back till they were behind her. Then she layed down all folded up, and finally the game realized she was dead and her body started randomly rag dolling like a dead fish and flopped off the bed. It was pretty hilarious, wish I could find it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There was issues like that with FO3, I wish I could find the video now. But I watched this one where a guy held an entire conversation with a dead chick. The entire time her head was spinning like that. And then she stood up, walked over to a bed to lay down, and when she sat on the bed her legs rotated up, he feet passed her head and her legs kept rotating back till they were behind her. Then she layed down all folded up, and finally the game realized she was dead and her body started randomly rag dolling like a dead fish and flopped off the bed. It was pretty hilarious, wish I could find it



Thats an awesome bug. See these are bugs that are fun. Not like MoH bugs which make the game unplayable.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I don't mind those types of bugs, makes me laugh, like in FO3 I shot this dog out in the waste land with a shot gun, and his head came off then his torso and head took off separately about 100ft+ in the air like a rocket, they had to fly a good 1000ft or more, and the whole time the head was slowly spinning and a trail of blood was coming out. A friend was over and seen it, we both were in silence, then burst out laughing, I will forever call that dog, Old Faithful.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 21, 2010)

Humbug Can't install it of the disk until 12/1am, and only lets me pre-load. Well guess i do it in the morning. But the graphic novel is quite good 

Chris


----------



## TIGR (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha that Doc Mitchell bug is pretty funny.

I'm not a fan of Cazadors.

BTW nerd check: the instant I heard Marcus (the supermutant) talk, I recognized Michael Dorn's voice. I googled it to verify.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 21, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Haha that Doc Mitchell bug is pretty funny.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Cazadors.
> 
> BTW nerd check: the instant I heard Marcus (the supermutant) talk, I recognized Michael Dorn's voice. I googled it to verify.



Worf is a supermutant?!  Oh, lord yes.

"Captain, they expect us to fight to the death and will kill us both if we do not."


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok I finished the game...  in just one of the several thousand endings.  I am going to start over and go much slower this time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok I finished the game...  in just one of the several thousand endings.  I am going to start over and go much slower this time.



WOW, i just reached new vegas and got the job as the silver lazer gun shops front door gaurd LOL


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW, i just reached new vegas and got the job as the silver lazer gun shops front door gaurd LOL



Keep in mind I pretty much played the campaign straight through, only doing a few side quests, and doing the easiest parts of each (IE killing everyone = quest win!), so I kinda rushed.  I am going to take my time and do more this time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 22, 2010)

found something interesting max your str at 10 grab a rebar hammer or w.e and just hit shit with it you will never need a gun period even on harder difficulties still wont need a gun what takes 20 bullets + to kill u can take down in 2 shots with a rebar hammer makes weapons in this game fucking usless soon as i switched over this game plays like Oblivion with super powered melee weapons.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2010)

No melee weapons in Fallout, check.

Crazy still bent on proving he can brake the game and make it no longer fun, check.

Trolling 4 pages back that I missed because I just found this thread, check.

Still need someone to do me a solid and buy me this game, check.

P.S.  I can trade you several older titles if you like.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> found something interesting max your str at 10 grab a rebar hammer or w.e and just hit shit with it you will never need a gun period even on harder difficulties still wont need a gun what takes 20 bullets + to kill u can take down in 2 shots with a rebar hammer makes weapons in this game fucking usless soon as i switched over this game plays like Oblivion with super powered melee weapons.



Yeah we were talking about that last night.  I started a new character build, with really fucked up traits, etc.  Super high perception, low strength, high luck.  I wanna see if luck helps with the casino games.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 22, 2010)

Id probly just make a crit based character once again (10 luck and all)


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 22, 2010)

pre ordered this and got it today, but carnt play it till tomorrow and cannot wait. looks amazin hope i wont be dissapointed as its the first game ive bought on release day and payed full price for


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2010)

I need someone to buy me this game as well... hehehe my money is tied up in cod:bo's... Oh and I just picked up batman:AA GOTY for 13.60 on steam.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 22, 2010)

well got implants stuck into my character u can increase all stats by one and get regeneration and built in body armor etc pretty cool got a weapon kurgan would like a LMG 90 rounds deveastating at close range vs multiple targets truly is spray and pray but you can use 500-600caps worth of ammo within moments so i stick with the Anti Material rifle as its long range for sniping and heavy damage if u hide u can kill even full grown deathclaws with a single crit and if not well blam blam blam then rip out the brotherhood of steels electric poke spear thing man thats awesome for a melee weapon 75 dam and its cumulative can kill anything in a few moments ran through an enemy base and laid waste to 50 + enemies with it for melee its my new favorite weapon with LMG and Fatman as backups


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 22, 2010)

my favorite guns so far are the Gauss rifle and the LMG  havent found the 50cal sniper rifle yet  . i have also found some pretty cool SPECIAL weapons but nothing worth carring around so they sit in my safe house


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2010)

So do you like this game?Is it better from point of graphics?Is it buggy or smooth?


----------



## Icejon (Oct 22, 2010)

I pointed my gun at the guy talking in the silver laser place while guarding the door.  It broke the script and the NPC doesn't move.  But oddly I got the next quest to go to a certain location.

Weird, I dont know where this location is to deliver this package.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

I just really want an HD Texture Pack.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I just really want an HD Texture Pack.



Agreed! I enjoyed NMC's texture pack for Fallout 3; really enhanced the game. But....



Arciks said:


> So do you like this game?Is it better from point of graphics?Is it buggy or smooth?



It looks good already. It's overall smooth for me. I have it installed on an SSD and have some good GPU horsepower, but it worked fine with a single 5870 enabled too (at lower settings), and I've had no multi-GPU issues after testing with several configurations and settings.

I've run into a few minor problems in the game, but no "game breakers." Some of the terrain and features are not polished (for example, in some places, rocks hover over the terrain slightly rather than meeting it seamlessly).

The biggest annoyance to me: the invisible barriers blocking the player from going places you would otherwise be able to go; e.g., bluffs/hills/rocks you know you could climb over, but the game doesn't let you. That combined with the layout of various terrain features and objects really works to route the player where the game wants you to go, which to me flies in the face of the non-linear, open-to-exploration quality of the game that makes Fallout great.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> The biggest annoyance to me: the invisible barriers blocking the player from going places you would otherwise be able to go; e.g., bluffs/hills/rocks you know you could climb over, but the game doesn't let you. That combined with the layout of various terrain features and objects really works to route the player where the game wants you to go, which to me flies in the face of the non-linear, open-to-exploration quality of the game that makes Fallout great.



exactly. loving the game and all - but more than a few times i want to jump on a hill or something and can't. it sucked in fallout 3 as there were just huge buildings - but sucks more here as it makes you think you can, and then you just hit a wall.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Agreed! I enjoyed NMC's texture pack for Fallout 3; really enhanced the game. But....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lower settings? Why? You should be able to run it maxed out with a single 5850 nevermind a 5870.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey! I'm running this game maxed out on a single 5870 and get a constant 60FPS. I start lagging when there are 10+ NPC's but I think thats an issue with the game.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey! I'm running this game maxed out on a single 5870 and get a constant 60FPS. I start lagging when there are 10+ NPC's but I think thats an issue with the game.



Yep, correct!  I can run maxed out, but I get lag when I see alot of NPC's as well.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lower settings? Why? You should be able to run it maxed out with a single 5850 nevermind a 5870.



Maxed out means everything is set to Ultra and AA and AF are maxed as well. Note that I am running 1800x1440 resolution (for reference, 25% more pixels to render than 1080P).

I don't consider it "smooth" unless the system can render every situation you will encounter in the game, from start to finish, at a smooth frame rate. Others have mentioned that the frame rate sometimes drops when many NPCs must be rendered. Certain environments, weapons, and effects can have the same impact.

You have to define "able to run it." If you're okay with drops to ≤25fps and some microstutter occuring with low to moderate frequency, then yes a single 5870s can "run it" maxed out at this res. If you want a truly smooth gameplay experience from beginning to end, then no, a 5870 doesn't cut it at the given resolution and settings.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me, I fast-traveled to a place from the Mc--NCR Base and my companion Veronica disappeared. Anyway to get her back?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

Try going into the console by pressing the tilde key ( ~ ) and then type:

*prid E32A9*
then press enter
*moveto player*
and press enter again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Can anyone help me, I fast-traveled to a place from the Mc--NCR Base and my companion Veronica disappeared. Anyway to get her back?



It is a known glitch.  She is gone forever.  I had the same problems with my companions.  They all disappeared on fast travel.  I have not been able to get it to work :shadedshu


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Try going into the console by pressing the tilde key ( ~ ) and then type:
> 
> prid E32A9
> then press enter
> ...






PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is a known glitch.  She is gone forever.  I had the same problems with my companions.  They all disappeared on fast travel.  I have not been able to get it to work :shadedshu



I fast traveled before with her. First command worked. Second displayed some error. 

I cant believe that bitch took all my shit. lol

EDIT: nvm on that. first command displayed error as well..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is a known glitch.  She is gone forever.  I had the same problems with my companions.  They all disappeared on fast travel.  I have not been able to get it to work :shadedshu



mine would end up in the same area as me, but often at a different entrance. likely they got into a fight and knocked unconscious before you fast travelled away leaving them to their fate.



also, same issues with me - i lowered graphics to alleviate the lag from the NPC bug. lets hope 10.10 fixes that (or a game patch really soon will!)


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Try going into the console by pressing the tilde key ( ~ ) and then type:
> 
> *prid E32A9*
> then press enter
> ...



WOAAHH> It worked. She is back with my junk.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Try going into the console by pressing the tilde key ( ~ ) and then type:
> 
> *prid E32A9*
> then press enter
> ...





Mussels said:


> mine would end up in the same area as me, but often at a different entrance. likely they got into a fight and knocked unconscious before you fast travelled away leaving them to their fate.
> 
> 
> 
> also, same issues with me - i lowered graphics to alleviate the lag from the NPC bug. lets hope 10.10 fixes that (or a game patch really soon will!)



You running it in DX11?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

game dosent support DX11 its DX9 shader model 2.0 only shader 3.0 effects are present but not used because just like in FO3 and Oblivion they never bothered to finished apply shader model 3.0 to all objects so the game is pretty much DX9.0b let alone 9.0c in terms of api its using


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Try going into the console by pressing the tilde key ( ~ ) and then type:
> 
> *prid E32A9*
> then press enter
> ...



damnit, i lost mine too. they were told to wait outside at a certain part in the game, and now i've lost them >.<

i've lost ED-E and boone... any idea what code to bring them back?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damnit, i lost mine too. they were told to wait outside at a certain part in the game, and now i've lost them >.<
> 
> i've lost ED-E and boone... any idea what code to bring them back?



These should work but I haven't verified:

Boone: *96BCE*.

For ED-E, it depends.
Non-upgraded ED-E: *1732cf*.
Armor-upgraded ED-E: *1732d0*
Weapon-upgraded ED-E: *1732d1*.

Info from the Fallout Wiki:
Craig Boone | ED-E


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> These should work but I haven't verified:
> 
> Boone: *96BCE*.
> 
> ...



oh so its the ref ID minux the 0's, that makes it easier. i tried looking earlier but thought it had too many digits.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep—I should have mentioned that in my post. Did it work for you?

BTW, I share your companions. They make for a good team of followers.


----------



## MikeJeng (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to reset a quest because it is glitched. Anybody know the BaseID for the quest "For the Republic Part 2" ?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yep—I should have mentioned that in my post. Did it work for you?
> 
> BTW, I share your companions. They make for a good team of followers.



Whos the best companion, in your opinion?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

my favorite is the hulking Mutant lol  Mutant + super sledge = rape


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yep—I should have mentioned that in my post. Did it work for you?
> 
> BTW, I share your companions. They make for a good team of followers.



yep they fixed it, got the two shits back.


they work well... highlighted enemies when aiming + uber range for the 'radar' makes me very happy


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Whos the best companion, in your opinion?





Mussels said:


> they work well... highlighted enemies when aiming + uber range for the 'radar' makes me very happy



^^ I agree with Mussels that the Spotter and Sensor perks you get with Boones and ED-E are major pluses ... but I haven't tried any other followers so I have no idea how they stack up. Wouldn't mind seeing a page comparing their stats (how much damage they can take and dish out, etc.) ... but overall, it's just fun playing with those two as companions. Boones is a good sniper and ED-E ... well I like the extra carrying capacity and hearing him buzz around haha.

I miss Charon ... damn that ghoul's good with a shottie. 

Also, I just realized some of the ambient music from Fallout 3 is in FONV. I recognized the cello part. Normally I have the radio on so I don't hear the ambient stuff ... some of it is downright creepy.  But I like hearing that cello again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

hmm lvl 20 rocks gotta love the explorer perk gives you every map marker you just gotta get there an explore funny thing is i STILL havent even entered New Vegas yet.

Im 30hrs in rocking T51-B power armor +  Anti Material rifle / Super Sledge just started using companions cassidy is useless late game but very very effective in the early game and her quests are badass to she also ties into Fallout 2 with the main companion to your Character overall the game is buggy as fuck but im greatly enjoying the tie-ins to the old Fallout lore


looks like lvl 30 is the max lvl as well unlike the lvl 20 limit in Fo3 without expansions

oh and...


HAIL TO THE KING BABY!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Interesting, the games called New Vegas, but if you havent entered there, how much of the storyline is really there?


----------



## viczulis (Oct 23, 2010)

When u say buggy as fuck, is it as bad as it sounds ? Still debating on getting now or later. Really liked the Fallout series but I had no issues
with any of them, like some people did.
Just cant seem to pull the trigger  might have to put the gun down


----------



## Stak (Oct 23, 2010)

i like this game so far. but i get weird artifacts like you have when you are overclocking your vidcards too much. even when i am running at stock clocks. and even when i uncheck v-sync i still have the 60fps cap. 

please help. thanks


----------



## digibucc (Oct 23, 2010)

don't have an answer except to say i don't artifact at all, with stock clocks.  i have oced these cards before, and to a decent height - but not in months.

i had it crash right after the intro mission , and i had the steam cloud save bug in the beginning (but that's fixed) other than that i have had no problems in 7 hours.


----------



## Stak (Oct 23, 2010)

i just found a scrapyard full of dogs it is near novac.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

viczulis said:


> When u say buggy as fuck, is it as bad as it sounds ? Still debating on getting now or later. Really liked the Fallout series but I had no issues
> with any of them, like some people did.
> Just cant seem to pull the trigger  might have to put the gun down



its little bugs. things like someones head spinning in circles, or doing a quest backwards, or things like killing people you need to complete certain quests.

the thing is, those are just how fallout is. killed someone important? well fuck, dont shoot everyone you see next time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

oh for those that dont know the big weapon on my character is a tesla proto whacha ma call it 

its awesome its like a fat man but uses micro fusion cells isntead okay not really but its really fucking badass..... and if ppl want i can upload a full map with all locations ill of course add spolier tags


----------



## Stak (Oct 23, 2010)

am now at REPCONN facility creepy place imo. but ghouls die easy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

try very hard + hardcore mode + 9mm pistol only lol much harder


----------



## Stak (Oct 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> try very hard + hardcore mode + 9mm pistol only lol much harder



maybe next time  now ill just use single shotty + slugs  and normal mode (first time i ever played fallout)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

yea hardcore mode = awesome but it takes getting use to and can be a giant pain in the ass but the immersion factor is worth it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea hardcore mode = awesome but it takes getting use to and can be a giant pain in the ass but the immersion factor is worth it



just make sure you have that pre order DLC with the water canteen, saves you from hassle with dehydration.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

yea i didnt get the pre order canteen so dosent work i gotta buy water like its meth to an addict


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i didnt get the pre order canteen so dosent work i gotta buy water like its meth to an addict



fyi, its very easy to acquire the DLC packs online and add them to legit steam versions of the game.


i dont even consider it immoral/illega since you cant buy these packs at all anymore. (and some of them were never available in Au in the first place)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2010)

lol im well aware mussels im just to lazy


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 23, 2010)

Installed Fallout today and why it its under steam this time?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fyi, its very easy to acquire the DLC packs online and add them to legit steam versions of the game.
> 
> 
> i dont even consider it immoral/illega since you cant buy these packs at all anymore. (and some of them were never available in Au in the first place)



Yeah I have all of the packs!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, the games called New Vegas, but if you havent entered there, how much of the storyline is really there?



It's mostly like the open wasteland in Fallout 3 and you can do a lot of exploring out there before going to New Vegas. But visiting New Vegas itself is essential to the game and there is a lot to see in New Vegas itself. There are quite a few quests, some interesting characters, lots of locations to check out, etc.



viczulis said:


> When u say buggy as fuck, is it as bad as it sounds ?



There are bugs no doubt, which I would have to say is inevitable with the game's sheer size and scope. But it's definitely playable and particularly so for anyone who knows how to Google for help. The Vault is a great resource.



Stak said:


> i like this game so far. but i get weird artifacts like you have when you are overclocking your vidcards too much. even when i am running at stock clocks. and even when i uncheck v-sync i still have the 60fps cap.
> 
> please help. thanks



Possibly a hardware issue. I'd suggest starting a new topic about it.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh for those that dont know the big weapon on my character is a tesla proto whacha ma call it



I'm guessing you're talking about the Tesla-Beaton Prototype. I picked it up a long time back but haven't bothered to use it much. Those robots sure did try to keep it out of my hands. 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> try very hard + hardcore mode + 9mm pistol only lol much harder



That seems like it would be difficult to the point of not even being worth it. I'm playing hardcore mode at "normal" difficulty and I wouldn't try to take down the Deathclaw-infested quarry with a 9mm, regardless of ammo.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i didnt get the pre order canteen so dosent work i gotta buy water like its meth to an addict



I just fast travel to the closest place that has rad-free water, like Goodsprings source, or someplace around the river.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 23, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah I have all of the packs!



me too  

*anyway*  if someone is interested i found a really nice lighting mod what makes the game look a little bit better on the eyes http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34831
and if some of you get stuck or need some item or companion codes check out this http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout:_New_Vegas


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is there anyway to get the Vault 13 canteen unless you pre-ordered?


----------



## KainXS (Oct 24, 2010)

some mods from fallout 3 work, especially the ones that change the body and pip boy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there anyway to get the Vault 13 canteen unless you pre-ordered?



Yes.  Just get the correct files and put them into your Steam directory.  

EDIT:  I have to be vague or I will get banned so...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

NPC Lag and World Stutter FIX


Worked for me, where I would lag in the low 15 I get my well deserved 60FPS


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> NPC Lag and World Stutter FIX
> 
> 
> Worked for me, where I would lag in the low 15 I get my well deserved 60FPS



I just tried it and now the game recognizes my 5850 as a 7900GS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> I just tried it and now the game recognizes my 5850 as a 7900GS



Yeah it does that.  Just roll with it.  It will work better after you do this.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

the 'fix' forces the game to think you have a 7900 and therefore disables many graphical options.
*turning the options on in the launcher does nothing if this 'fix' is installed!
*
ones i've seen reported as disabled using the fix:

AA
HDR
bloom
all shadows
all advanced lighting



when i tested it it did NOT remove the NPC slowdown, the overall higher FPS just made it LESS laggy - not stopping it completely.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the 'fix' forces the game to think you have a 7900 and therefore disables many graphical options.
> *turning the options on in the launcher does nothing if this 'fix' is installed!
> *
> ones i've seen reported as disabled using the fix:
> ...



It disabled it for me but I just re-enabled it all back in the options. I went and tested areas where I knew I lagged (cause of lots of NPC's) and I wasn't getting it. 

And yes it changes what your card is recognized as, which is why it turns down settings to medium but you can just turn back on.

No lag and tends to maintain my FPS at 60 with all settings maxed out. Now I will admit I haven't tried every location but the results seem positive so far.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just finished the game and got a good ending


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm taking a very long time. I'm trying to help everybody without having everybody else wanting to kill me. Anyone opt to kill Mr. House?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 24, 2010)

Another nerd check: I recognized the voice of René Auberjonois when I first heard Mr. House speak. It took me a little longer than recognizing Marcus as Michael Dorn, though....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 24, 2010)

well eitherway hopefully they fix the npc lag without needed to ruin the eyecandy i tried the dll a second time and yea i cant use AA or HDR etc even if re enabled it dosent work so looks like im sticking with the NPC lag etc to the end.

and i dont know if anyones noticed but if you go to the super mutant town of Jacobstown you will get 0 npc lag even tho theres a shit ton of friendly mutants there yet any town with just 2 human npcs ill get the frame drop its rather interesting  20 + mutant NPCs are less strenuous to render then 2 human npcs but im well aware its an Obsidian fuck up so just gotta be patient i suppose


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 24, 2010)

on the "hoover dam" mission my FPS droped from ~50-60fps to a staggering *8* and yet the 5 and 4 y.o next-gen consoles can run the game at a steady 30 fps


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> It disabled it for me but I just re-enabled it all back in the options. I went and tested areas where I knew I lagged (cause of lots of NPC's) and I wasn't getting it.
> 
> And yes it changes what your card is recognized as, which is why it turns down settings to medium but you can just turn back on.
> 
> No lag and tends to maintain my FPS at 60 with all settings maxed out. Now I will admit I haven't tried every location but the results seem positive so far.



no, it doesnt.


even if you turn the things back on in the launcher, you are STILL getting lower graphics. various things are disabled because the 7900 it thinks you have isnt compatible with them.

turning them on in the launcher does nothing, the game overrides the launcher since you have an 'incompatible' card


and yeah the NPC lag sucks, they need to patch it already.


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, that sucks :/ Fallout 3 had enough problems for me tbh, and now they released an even more buggier/glitchier game... I pre-ordered this and still aint arrived which I'm glad now cause hopefully when it arrives they would have come with a solution to fix all these errors xD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

How much is the collectors edition is? I looked on flea-bay and its like 200 bones.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

Son is in tears....how do you turn gamepad play on? he hates the keyboard with a Passion...I don't see how to switch over to it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Son is in tears....how do you turn gamepad play on? he hates the keyboard with a Passion...I don't see how to switch over to it.



plug in a 360 controller and it auto detects.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

360 controller only?

What Bull-shit if it is...... I don't want to run out and spend 60 bucks on a controller......


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> 360 controller only?
> 
> What Bull-shit if it is...... I don't want to run out and spend 60 bucks on a controller......



almost all 360 ports are 360 controller exclusively.

and shit, i got mine for $25 near-new, buy second hand yo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, it doesnt.
> 
> 
> even if you turn the things back on in the launcher, you are STILL getting lower graphics. various things are disabled because the 7900 it thinks you have isnt compatible with them.
> ...



What exactly gets disabled cause I can't tell.

Normal






With d3d9.dll 





Normal





With d3d9.dll 





Actually with d3d9 the cracks in the second pick on the road are more outlined and the reflection/gating a tad bit more prominent than without using the tweak.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, it doesnt.
> 
> 
> even if you turn the things back on in the launcher, you are STILL getting lower graphics. various things are disabled because the 7900 it thinks you have isnt compatible with them.
> ...



7900 handles all of the features this game offers. I notice 0 difference graphically between the "patch" or without.


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2010)

Started playing last night. Damn I was hoping you guys were kidding, but it is quite buggy. Mine looks like it's artifacting, and the NPCs seem to be doing the robot dance. Still though Fallout3 was similar at start so I can look past that.

But hardcore mode.. to get from A to B means following the road until you see small settlement then walking round that to avoid deathly ambush, which in turn means running away from scorpions. And maybe it's because I haven't levelled up yet, but Laser Rifle has no effect almost.

/rant (start of wishing for patch)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

9800GTX is playing it flawlessly at high at 1280x1024 letter box. I haven't really seen any bugs so to say watching the boy play it all day.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Started playing last night. Damn I was hoping you guys were kidding, but it is quite buggy. Mine looks like it's artifacting, and the NPCs seem to be doing the robot dance. Still though Fallout3 was similar at start so I can look past that.
> 
> But hardcore mode.. to get from A to B means following the road until you see small settlement then walking round that to avoid deathly ambush, which in turn means running away from scorpions. And maybe it's because I haven't levelled up yet, but Laser Rifle has no effect almost.
> 
> /rant (start of wishing for patch)



Just cram weapons into your inventory.  I carry different weapons loaded with different types of rounds.  The .44 Magnum is loaded with AP, the .357 with HP, the 9mm with HP, the hunting rifle with normal, the service rifle with AP.  That means I have the correct type of ammo for the correct type of enemy, so when I see them, I don't have to switch ammo, just weapon.  Fast draw FTW!


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the 'fix' forces the game to think you have a 7900 and therefore disables many graphical options.
> *turning the options on in the launcher does nothing if this 'fix' is installed!
> *
> ones i've seen reported as disabled using the fix:
> ...



I had to use said fix after using it set back on high settings 4xaa 15xaf and it runs hella better for me and all the features are working.










DaMulta said:


> 360 controller only?
> 
> What Bull-shit if it is...... I don't want to run out and spend 60 bucks on a controller......



buy a mad catz wired 360 controller for 15 bucks they work without a hitch and don't need ms's controller driver.


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rofl Deputy Beagle has been possesed


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, Deputy Beagle has been playing with a space/time machine. He has failed.


----------



## Raovac (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok need some help here.
I got FONV the day it was released (DVD version) and just can not get it to run past the opening video. Just as the game is abouut to load, it crashes to desktop and I get the "FalloutNV has stopped working" error. 
 Things I have tried are:
 1) adding the "d3d9.dll" and it crashes also due to my crossfire. Disabled crossfire, this caused my screen to go dark (like after playing Mafia2, and the ctrl,Alt,Del didn't help) enabling crossfire didn't help, and haven't been able to get it back to normal since except by increasing my LCD contrast from 50 to 100 to even get it close to where it was. But that's another story. failed
 2) Uninstalling/ reinstalling the game. failed
 3) Deleting Steam's "ClientRegistry.blob" file and force it to reload on start up. failed
 4) Verify Integrity of Game cache consantly gives me the following error; "1 files failed to validate and will be reacquired". This keeps popping up even right after I verify, close and restart Steam, and reboot. The file never validates. failed
Now checking the "GameValidatiion" file it shows the Validation failure file being "Installcript.vdf" which is located in the FONV directory. Opening this file with notebook is all garbled but reds as such:
 "InstallScript"
{
    "Registry"
    {
        "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\Bethesda Softworks\\FalloutNV"
        {
            "string"
            {
                "Installed Path"      "%INSTALLDIR%\\"
            }
        }
    }

    "Run Process"
    {
		"VisualCRedist"
        {
            "HasRunKey"     "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Software\\Valve\\Steam\\Apps\\22380"
            "process 1"     "%INSTALLDIR%\\Redists\\vcredist_x86.exe"
            "command 1"     "/q"
            "NoCleanUp"     "1"
        }

        "DirectX"
        {
            "HasRunKey"     "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Software\\Valve\\Steam\\Apps\\22380"
            "process 1"     "%INSTALLDIR%\\Redists\\directx\\DXSETUP.exe"
            "command 1"     "/silent"
            "NoCleanUp"     "1"
        }
    }
}

From what I can tell it's either a "Visual c++" error, or a "DirectX" error. 
 5) Uninstalled all "Visual c++" and installed the one that came with the game. failed
 6) Installed ALL "Visual c++" 2005,2008, 2010 x86, and x64 versions. failed
 7) Installed "DirectX" that came with game. failed 
 8) Installed newest "DirectX June 2010". failed
 9) Uninstalled my Asus Xonar soundcard and went back to onboard. failed
 9) Uninstalled Ati drivers, reinstalled 10.9. failed
10) Installed 10.10's. failed

I am out of ideas and have no more hair to pull out.  any help would be welcome.


Problem fixed. With all the helpful hints I received, please don't post any more.......


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2010)

this game looks very buggy to me.I think i will wait for some more fixes,before I start to play it.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> I had to use said fix after using it set back on high settings 4xaa 15xaf and it runs hella better for me and all the features are working.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38611&stc=1&d=1287944452
> 
> ...



Lol he did that on me too  hahaha..  Had a fair few crashes one was due to buying cards that i already have in my inventory and as long as you check your inventory before buying or picking up the card the crash was avoided.

Other that and 2 times it slowed down for some odd reason the games played perfect with highest details x2 AA 4AF @1920x1080.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2010)

Arciks said:


> this game looks very buggy to me.I think i will wait for some more fixes,before I start to play it.



Agreed. FO3 was that way to an extent too when it was released, hard to remember a game that truly wasn't buggy on release that I've played in the last few years. But, I think I'll wait and see what the Steam X-Mas-time sale has in store for this title...I actually just got back into FO3 again after getting the GoTY edition recently.

Doesn't look all that different, but I'd like to try the iron sights...The Iron Sights mod for FO3 either doesn't work or isn't that impressive yet, though I'm still early into my new game, just hit LV4.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 24, 2010)

Bugs or no bugs, I think this game is boss once you get into it. BTW, where do you train to wear "power armor"?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

Well my boys little 7yr old G/f came over, and at first she was I hate this game, hate this game, lets play GTA lets play GTA....I hate the keyboard.

30mins later she is just as into it as he is.


----------



## Stak (Oct 24, 2010)

wow i just found a powerfist man these things PWN


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 24, 2010)

Stak said:


> wow i just found a powerfist man these things PWN



yea but they strike at Initiative 1 lets see if anyone gets that


----------



## Stak (Oct 24, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> yea but they strike at Initiative 1 lets see if anyone gets that



i dont get it but supermutants and nightkins dont like it. keep breaking their jaws xD


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 24, 2010)

Quick question, how far into the BoS quests do you learn to use Power Armour? Really want it, i have some T51-B in my backpack


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2010)

How does the action in this compare to FO3 thus far? GoTY is pissing me off with random CTD's, no matter what I do (gonna try disable desktop comp now) it still crashes, could be 5 minutes, could be an hour. I'm ninja-quick saving as much as I can though lol. I'm in the mood for some Fallout dammit! Are you guys preferring NV over 3, or 3 over NV? I know 3 is good and what-not...but now I remember why I stopped playing it a long time ago...I am getting that "buy FO:NV on steam" itch...lol.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 25, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Bugs or no bugs, I think this game is boss once you get into it. BTW, where do you train to wear "power armor"?



you have 4 choices
1. join the brotherhood of steel and get power armor training from them
2. get Arcade Gannon as your companion from the Followers of the Apocalypse in Freeside so you can get the power armor training from his enclave buddies and the super 1337 enclave remnant power armor
3. get the power armor training from the brotherhood of steel and then go to Silver Peak Mine where you can find the remnant power helmet and then go to "_Deathclaw Promontory is an unmarked area on the east bank of the Colorado River, north of Cottonwood Cove. It is a rough, uneven flat area over a cliff, filled with an obscene number of deathclaws, 20+"_ where you will find the remnant power armor
4. get the power armor training from the brotherhood of steel and open up console and type in player.additem 133166 1 and hit enter and player.additem 133167 1 and hit enter *IF* you are a lazy bastard like me


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

Stak said:


> wow i just found a powerfist man these things PWN



Wait till you get the Displacer Glove or the Ballistic Fist.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2010)

I just gave in, downloading from Steam now! I got to reading this thread more, and reading reviews, and another CTD in FO3...grr. Hopefully this game isn't as buggy as what I'm dealing with now...and it seems many are swearing by that 7900GS ID patch, and that some FO3 mods work for NV, etc.

Now while I wait for NV to D/L, back to the fight to get FO3 to not CTD!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> What exactly gets disabled cause I can't tell.
> 
> Normal
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/FalloutNV 2010-10-24 12-36-00-59.jpg
> ...



why do you have no shadows on anything?

nevermind, went to those areas myself and noticed no shadows either. looks weird tho.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 25, 2010)

more good news puting a laser sight on my 10mm pistol results in


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> more good news puting a laser sight on my 10mm pistol results inhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38614&stc=1&d=1287965280



watch out, the WoW players will comne to you for quests soon.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> more good news puting a laser sight on my 10mm pistol results inhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38614&stc=1&d=1287965280



Heh, same thing happened to me when I was adding a Silencer to the 10mm.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Heh, same thing happened to me when I was adding a Silencer to the 10mm.



Yeah it is a weird glitch with the 10mm.  I have no trouble with mods for any other weapons, just the 10mm.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 25, 2010)

i don't get it how do they not notice these problems especially the npc issue, i mean wtf none of the developers used the 10mm before ?


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> i don't get it how do they not notice these problems especially the npc issue, i mean wtf none of the developers used the 10mm before ?



Obsidian Entertainment, technical glitches is their trademark.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

Remember, Fallout 3 and Oblivion are extremely glitchy too, even after being fully patched.

As far as bugs are concerned, the Beyond the Beef quest in the Ultra-Lux is the worst.  I had at least two dozen crashes (probably closer to four) until I finally finished it.


You'd think Bethseda/Obsidian would have learned from Fallout 3 not to terminate the game after you complete the main story but no...we'll have to wait for a DLC for that. 


By the way, has anyone come across any mods for the Anti-material rifle?


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You'd think Bethseda/Obsidian would have learned from Fallout 3 not to terminate the game after you complete the main story but no...we'll have to wait for a DLC for that.



whats the name of the last mission so i don't do that by accident


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> By the way, has anyone come across any mods for the Anti-material rifle?



No mods for the .50cal rifle .


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Obsidian Entertainment, technical glitches is their trademark.



Well yeah of course there games are on a much bigger scale than most games out there so of course it has it's fair share..  Like WTF.....  And to top it of some of the best out there and not these crappy 4-20 hour BS lame pussy ass crap like COD3 and the rest after.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Remember, Fallout 3 and Oblivion are extremely glitchy too, even after being fully patched.
> 
> As far as bugs are concerned, the Beyond the Beef quest in the Ultra-Lux is the worst.  I had at least two dozen crashes (probably closer to four) until I finally finished it.
> 
> ...



i had no crashes at all, just did that quest


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

All the complaints people have about these games I found really peculiar. I always of course patch my FO3 and NV as soon as one comes out from the paranoia of all the people having loads of problems but yeah mine has been fine. So fine in fact that on FO3 I am running a tonne of mods with no problems and makes it look really awesome. You have to give Bethesda one thing, after what 3, 4 days they released 2 patches to help fix problems reported. That is some really good support. As to those who say it shouldn't be buggy in the first place, every game has it's bugs, and these bugs as mentioned before are not like some of the ones in Medal of Honor where if it's bugged, BANG! crash to desktop, they are more like quirks if anything be it annoying or not.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> whats the name of the last mission so i don't do that by accident


It depends on what path you take.  It has quite a few warnings in the dialogs that you are committing to it just like in Fallout 3.  Actually, I think a whole text box popped up and asked if you wanted to start the end game or not so it is impossible to miss.




ktr said:


> No mods for the .50cal rifle .


Sucks.  I guess that makes the Sniper Rifle the best all-around sniper.  Save the anti-material for Deathclaws and the end game. XD




Mussels said:


> i had no crashes at all, just did that quest


You are so, so lucky.  Literally, after getting past really really crashy part (talking to Chauncey in the steam room), I was getting all mental over anticipating the crash.  I never had seen a game that was so hit-or miss on crashing like that.

It was maybe the sequence of events leading up to that mission that caused it to get bad.  I don't know.  I just hope it doesn't do it on playthrough two.




SabreWulf69 said:


> You have to give Bethesda one thing, after what 3, 4 days they released 2 patches to help fix problems reported. That is some really good support.


That's typical.  They send the product to manufacturering while they continue to develop it.  For example, it is released to manufacture on the 1st of the month for a 30th release.  On the 1st, they also start on, or finish the first patch.  It then goes into debuging and quality assurance which could take a month by itself.  Come the release date (30th), it is co-released with a patch.  Most games do that these days because development is always cut short.

Back when patching was non-existant (because the Internet was still <=56K), they made sure every game worked perfectly the day it was released because fixing it means a very costly recall.  Since all platforms can update (Wii, PS3, Xbox 360, Windows, and Mac), they have a release now and patch later mentality.  Publishers no longer value day one quality and some (like EA), actually use patching as one of their supposed DRM methods requiring the user to go back to the publisher to make the game bareable.


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

Look what I just found


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

that... looks... freakin... SWEEEET!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

i found that one too, the .50 cal did far more damage, but that blingy rifle is semi auto for more rapid fire


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a store in some town which only stocks energy weapons. If only I could take on the whole shop for those plasma rifles... but think I'm still at level 10 so gotta go easy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

well i can say theres a rifle i prefer more then the snipers 

its called the  All American it uses 5.56 rounds but is 24 round semi auto has a scope built in and uses a green and black cammo it works to stop everything in its tracks except Deathclaws

and for anyone attempting to kill the Alpha Deathclaw and Mother Deathclaw *theres only 1 in game so far that ive found of each* 



Spoiler



find a high spot use the khan encampment at the Quarry jump on top of the rock crusher bin you cant miss long steep conveyor belt just get up there with the anti material rifle + armor piercing rounds on very hard + hardcore took 15 headshots for the mother and 20 for the Alpha but it dropped them both for the record its the ONLY way to kill them im dead serious even with power armor and 450HP they will 1 hit you no matter fucking what so no lame fight them like a man BS you can try it and you will die



that place your talking about has a major quest for 1 companion easiest way to deal with it is Grenade Machine gun if u want to loot it equip the faster firing mod and kill the guy outside go inside move outside they will follow you just start firing that grenade machine gun and you will kill them all and can loot the place to your pleasure made around 50k caps for there gear for the record im lvl 26 and and have found all but 7 location in game and still have yet to enter New Vegas im having to much fun dealing with the various factions


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i can say theres a rifle i prefer more then the snipers
> 
> its called the  All American it uses 5.56 rounds but is 24 round semi auto has a scope built in and uses a green and black cammo it works to stop everything in its tracks except Deathclaws
> 
> ...



those two DC's are actually part of a quest, hence their uniqueness and sheer toughness.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

true mussels im aware im just saying theres no other way to kill them but the method i described serious i took every chem u can to boost str agi hp dam resistance etc my total damage resistance is 50+ meaning most puny enemies cant even hurt me and they will still 1 shot you pretty much no matter what even a Fat Man wont kill them


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> those two DC's are actually part of a quest, hence their uniqueness and sheer toughness.



I'm seein this a lot more in this game than Fallout3. Killing people then being told I failed a quest which I never even started. Or it could be my kill everything approach


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

btw im STILL PISSED that Fraps will not properly record this game so i cant take badass game footage videos... i wanted to record my smaching Cook Cook to death with my super sledge only to at the last minute pull out my anti material rifle and blow his leg off... or the Deathclaw kills... that was awesome or my attacking the base of Mr House's robot workers.... took on like 30 robots that was awesome theres a tool shop in the wastes where if u read the terminals u get some insight into some of Mr House's past as far as i can tell eitherway  that and when i got the Tesla beaton prototype... i had to kill 4 sentry bots and a bunch of other stuff was a hard fight on very hard but so worth it


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> btw im STILL PISSED that Fraps will not properly record this game so i cant take badass game footage videos... i wanted to record my smaching Cook Cook to death with my super sledge only to at the last minute pull out my anti material rifle and blow his leg off... or the Deathclaw kills... that was awesome or my attacking the base of Mr House's robot workers.... took on like 30 robots that was awesome theres a tool shop in the wastes where if u read the terminals u get some insight into some of Mr House's past as far as i can tell eitherway  that and when i got the Tesla beaton prototype... i had to kill 4 sentry bots and a bunch of other stuff was a hard fight on very hard but so worth it



From what you're saying I'd love to see you deal with the secret of Vault 11


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

lol its simple for me now begining game weapons made me hate NV after i got some better stuff and worked my ass off for the brotherhood and got the power armor shit balanced out mostly it comes down to headshots and leg shots cripple them they cant keep up and i can just run in circles shooting them ill get some SS of my characters weapon load out in a few


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

KieX said:


> Look what I just found
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/FalloutNV 2010-10-25 01-14-18-25.jpg



Is that the one from the sniper's nest? Next level up I will have lockpick at 100 so I can unlock that weapon box.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Is that the one from the sniper's nest? Next level up I will have lockpick at 100 so I can unlock that weapon box.



yeah thats the one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

KieX said:


> There is a store in some town which only stocks energy weapons. If only I could take on the whole shop for those plasma rifles... but think I'm still at level 10 so gotta go easy


Silver Rush in Freeside, ran by the Van Graffs.  Their inventory is pretty limited compared to most other stores/merchants.


I can't can't break the habit of sneaking/silenced weapons so energy weapons are pretty useless to me. 




KieX said:


> From what you're saying I'd love to see you deal with the secret of Vault 11


hint:


Spoiler



pulse mines


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Silver Rush in Freeside, ran by the Van Graffs.  Their inventory is pretty limited compared to most other stores/merchants.
> 
> 
> I can't can't break the habit of sneaking/silenced weapons so energy weapons are pretty useless to me.
> ...



Yeah I have lockpick skill at max and sneak perks. But I really do want some of those guns for close combat.

As for the hint, I don't have any yet. Let's just say I went back to my last save and left that for when I have the ability to take on that surprise.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol its simple for me now begining game weapons made me hate NV after i got some better stuff and worked my ass off for the brotherhood and got the power armor shit balanced out mostly it comes down to headshots and leg shots cripple them they cant keep up and i can just run in circles shooting them ill get some SS of my characters weapon load out in a few
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/FalloutNV 2010-10-24 10-31-51-60.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/FalloutNV 2010-10-24 10-32-05-86.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/FalloutNV 2010-10-24 10-32-14-50.jpg



Hells yeah, lol pwned. Yeah, if brute force don't kill enemies tactics will. Lol sometimes I get enemies to chase me into a whole bunch of disposable friendlies not critical to the story line to combat them. Any way ya can, certainly helps bring your levels up fast killing enemies who largely outpower you by themselves.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

okay heres my weapon load out




















Riot shotgun is extreme rapid fire high damage good for clearing mass numbs of fiends ad mid to close range before pulling out the super sledge

anti material rifle needs no explanation steady drug + headshot = win

CZ57 is a super upgraded rare 5mm mini gun it is rape against mutants or other large creatures but be warned it will eat 120 rounds in under 2 seconds 

all american is a semi auto rifle 24 rounds with scope has the same scope roughly as the anti material rifle its damn effective and moderate range great for human targets or similar creatures


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2010)

My loadout is better.  Pic related.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You are so, so lucky.  Literally, after getting past really really crashy part (talking to Chauncey in the steam room), I was getting all mental over anticipating the crash.  I never had seen a game that was so hit-or miss on crashing like that.



Like Mussels, I had no probs with that quest.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> ....for anyone attempting to kill the Alpha Deathclaw and Mother Deathclaw *theres only 1 in game so far that ive found of each....



I've found three pairs of the Alpha and Mother Deathclaws. One pair at Quarry Junction, one at the unmarked Deathclaw Promontory, and the other were in a valley somewhere, don't remember exactly where.

I just headshot them while sneaking, with the Gobi rifle (JSP ammo). That's a one-shot kill on regular and young Deathclaws, and one or two shots to take down the Alpha/Mother ones IIRC.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay heres my weapon load out



I generally only use:

*.44 Magnum revolver*, with scope and heavy frame mods
-reminds me of my good old Blackhawk in FO3

*Gobi rifle*, with AP, HP, and JSP ammo ready
-relatively light .308 ammo but still packs a punch and has a decent scope

Sometimes I'll have ED-E keeping the Riot Shotgun, Anti-Material rifle, and/or other weapons on standby for specific purposes. I keep stuff like the CZ57, grenade rifles, missile launcher, and various other unique weapons and explosives like C4, back in a safe room. I don't give Boone any other weapons because he's plenty effective with his own rifle and doesn't use any ammo that way. My simple two-gun loadout (which is also quite durable), along with Boone and ED-E, are plenty of firepower for any situation, given smart tactics.

________

There's a major variance in how polished the various parts of the game are. Some characters, locations, and quests are incredibly detailed and the interactions between them all has clearly been thought out in great detail. Some on the other hand, seem like they were just rushed to completion.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

Tesla Beaton Prototype arguably the most devastating weapon in game besides the fatman without the nuclear fallout from a mini nuke

TIGR you playing on Very Hard difficulty or no?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

In the early game, I only carry the fully modified Varmint rifle (expanded magazine, silencer, and nightvision scope).  Later on in the game, I only carry the fully modified Sniper Rifle (suppressor and lightweight frame).  For both, I try to carry 200 rounds normal ammo, 100 rounds AP, and 100 rounds HP.

For a while, I carried both (for operation cost sake--weapon repairs and ammo).  I would use the Varmint rifle 80% of the time and switch the the Sniper Rifle when more difficult enemies show up (like Giant Radscorpions or robots).

I also had one Silenced .22 for the Ultralux mission and the Anti-material rifle for the final mission/deathclaws.


I stashed a lot of other weapons but never used them.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

tesla beaton just hardly hurts anything late game.


high damage sure, but low DPS due to the low rate of fire, and slooooow reload after every shot.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> TIGR you playing on Very Hard difficulty or no?


I'm playing on normal. Am just playing for fun, not for bragging rights. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> I also had one Silenced .22 for the Ultralux mission....


I got that mouthy little punk to go into the pantry, then closed the door and locked him in there. He was not pleased. Never killed him though.



Mussels said:


> tesla beaton ... high damage sure, but low DPS....


^^ One of the main reasons I don't carry it. I also just plain prefer more traditional weapons.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you ever get a house as such to stash your stuff in? I have a rented hotel room, but don't know if it will be permanent.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

i explained that on TS3 its a fun weapon nothing more i added it so PVTcaboose could see what it looked like nothing more my post above with all weapons shown is my weapon load out 99% of the time i have 310lbs limit when healed up so right now ive got around 20lbs space with 2000 rounds of munitions with my gear i can basically run gun and kill to my hearts content that and the laugh haul perk allows me to fast travel even when over encumbered so weight = meaningless for me


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 25, 2010)

So, Campaign with reasonable amount of sidequests done, how many hours are we talking? (on hard/very hard etc)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

Crusader said:


> So, Campaign with reasonable amount of sidequests done, how many hours are we talking? (on hard/very hard etc)



23 hours on normal for me, about half the sidequests done and finished main quest.



SabreWulf69 said:


> Do you ever get a house as such to stash your stuff in? I have a rented hotel room, but don't know if it will be permanent.



rented rooms keep hte gear i think, at least mine in novac did.


i mostly used the crate outside the BoS bunker, as it was easy to travel to and from.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2010)

im 45hrs in there still about 10-15 hrs of sidequest OUTSIDE the Vegas Strip Vegas Strip + main quest probably 5-10hrs more for me so ill hit the 80hr mark before i finish my play through easily


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so ill hit the 80hr mark before i finish my play through easily



Is that just one play-through or numerous?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm 65 hours in so far (single play-through) and I explore all locations and quests pretty fully. I have no idea how much more there is to see and do but it continues to get more and more interesting and immersive after this much time.


----------



## Stak (Oct 25, 2010)

you all know that every snowglobe you find gives you 2000 caps eacht if you sell it to the female bot at house penthouse?


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2010)

Stak said:


> well i bet you all know that every snowglobe you find gives you 2000 caps eacht if you sell it to the female bot at house penthouse?



Was wondering what to do with them, cheers for the tip


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I got that mouthy little punk to go into the pantry, then closed the door and locked him in there. He was not pleased. Never killed him though.





Spoiler



I use it to kill the two White Glove Society members that ambush you in the investigator's room and the Assassin that kills Chauncey.  One headshot each for the White Glove and it takes about 4 VATS shots to theh ead to kill the assassin.  I really, really wanted to use the 10mm silenced or the 12.7mm silenced but I still haven't found a 12.7mm pistol or 10mm silencer. 






SabreWulf69 said:


> Do you ever get a house as such to stash your stuff in? I have a rented hotel room, but don't know if it will be permanent.


Novac motel room?  It is permanent.  Should you lose access to it, simply talk to the merchant in Dino.



Spoiler



The Lucky 38 is your official "house" once you get it because you can buy upgrades for it and tell your companions to wait there.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 25, 2010)

Didn't see a post on this, but didn't read the entire thread.

Mods are already coming out for this game. Hoping the HD Texture Package is almost done.

http://www.ripten.com/2010/10/24/five-essential-pc-mods-for-fallout-new-vegas/


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 25, 2010)

why is nobody using the YCS/186? its crazy good


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

So tempted to pick pick it up and play some, but still waiting for a few patches, maybe a DLC, and mods to get more fleshed out.

The big issue I had with FO3 is there is a big weapon gap, you go from an Assault Rifle to a Gatling Gun... where are LMGs? So I got Fook 2 and I love the real weapons. But a lot of the newer weapons look better, I just got sick of Getting basic named weapons like Laser Rifle, Laser Pistol, Hunting rifle, just too boring, and not enough ammo types just promoted getting the best weapon of the ammo type and using it. With fook the M249, PKM, and M60 all use seperate ammo, so I can constantly use LMG's if I want. I guess it will all come down to how well the community can make the weapons, if they make real world weapons, but don't have mod kits for them, then I guess I will have to skip them.


----------



## Stak (Oct 25, 2010)

im using riot shotty, hunting rifle w scope, assault carbine, 9 mm smg, and lever action shotty, 44 magnum revolver, and recently bough "that gun", adn also got annabel (some crazy rocket launcher) and ED-E as companion. also have maria


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

@1Kurgan1: FNV has an LMG but it is pretty rare.  There's also about 3 different types of carbines (service rifle, assault carbine, marksman carbine).


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 25, 2010)

Heheh, the Patriot's Cookbook... Could that be a reference to ye olde Anarchist's cookbook?

On another note, I just went through the NCRCF admin building and it looks like I shot up a gay nightclub.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @1Kurgan1: FNV has an LMG but it is pretty rare.  There's also about 3 different types of carbines (service rifle, assault carbine, marksman carbine).



Well at least they got some, thats nice, if anyone has some screens that would be great, I wonder what they are mocking. Or why Bethesda doesn't just use real names for bullet ammo weapons.


----------



## Stak (Oct 25, 2010)

yay just got the sniper rifle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well at least they got some, thats nice, if anyone has some screens that would be great, I wonder what they are mocking. Or why Bethesda doesn't just use real names for bullet ammo weapons.


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Service_Rifle
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Assault_carbine
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Marksman_carbine
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Light_machine_gun


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the marksman carbine. Just took out the entire Legion camp with one.


----------



## Stak (Oct 25, 2010)

am at vault 3 now for the BoS. going to annihlate all the fiends whahaha. just an assault carbine and done. with ED-E of course


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting annoyed with the fact i can wear the T51-B without getting attacked by everyone


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Getting annoyed with the fact i can wear the T51-B without getting attacked by everyone



Speak softly and carry a Tesla Cannon.  

Works every time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting annoyed with running to quests only to find their surrounded by creatures that rape my shit....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Getting annoyed with running to quests only to find their surrounded by creatures that rape my shit....



You have to use this thing called "strategy."  I don't know if you heard of it, but it was invented by the universe.  You just have to pick one.  

Mine is to have insane perception, use a sniper rifle, and troll all the creatures.  Just gotta be smart.  If you are low level, you have to be careful and take your time.  If you are high level you can run in with a cattle prod and beat Deathclaws.


----------



## Stak (Oct 25, 2010)

Any ideas? whats better? ballistic fist or thermal lance?

i mean thermic lance, and where to get power armour training?

thanks


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking up FO3 again for this. I've read that it's more like the original games story/lorewise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Light_machine_gun



Looks like its got the top handle from a M249 and the rest of it is a PKM... interesting.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like its got the top handle from a M249 and the rest of it is a PKM... interesting.



The PKM actually has a carrying handle IRL.  In FONV, it just rests on the wrong side .


----------



## digibucc (Oct 25, 2010)

Frick said:


> I'm thinking about picking up FO3 again for this. I've read that it's more like the original games story/lorewise.



if by for this, you mean that it is necessary to have fo3 to play this, it's not.  new vegas is stand alone.  if htat's not what you meant, nvm


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

PKM's dont have the top handle though, the one above the barrel.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> PKM's dont have the top handle though, the one above the barrel.



The Fallout weapon looks like a mixture of the two guns.  

See here:

The receiver on the M249 definitely shows up on the one in Fallout.  Also, the rear sight is clearly from the 249!  The head shield above the barrel is similar to the 249 as well.  It almosts looks like the gave the 249 wood furniture in the Fallout world, much like they did the AR-15 (although you actually CAN get wood furniture for the AR-15 IRL!)


----------



## n-ster (Oct 26, 2010)

I've only played FO3 till when you exit the vault, ie: didn't play much at all

should I play FO3 now and New Vegas later or just play New Vegas now because I am eager to play it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The Fallout weapon looks like a mixture of the two guns.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...



Interesting, guess they do come with handles, most PKMs I see don't have one. Maybe it is possible it's a M249 wearing PKM clothing, once firing it, that would become completely clear as the M249 is significantly higher rate of fire.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> should I play FO3 now and New Vegas later or just play New Vegas now because I am eager to play it?



Play NV now, F3 sucked serious grAPE-NUTS compared (aside from bugs and whatnot, of course).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

IDK I think I liked Fallout 3 More. For some reason I'm less compelled to play New Vegas.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 26, 2010)

At the start, because you're used to going wherever and doing whatever after your F3 character was so uber powered. It's just like starting another F3 game, the whole time you're thinking "get me through this crap - where's my plasma rifle already?"


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone give me a spoiler about what i should do with Mr. House. I'm liking the NCR and the Legion kinda hate me... lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Someone give me a spoiler about what i should do with Mr. House. I'm liking the NCR and the Legion kinda hate me... lol.



If you actually see Mr. House, you will feel sorry for him, and end up not killing him (if you have a heart).  One I saw him I reverted from save and allied with him the whole way.  The Legion are the bad guys in the game IMO, so going against them is fine.  Other factions will ally with you to help you on the final battle.  I won't give away which ones


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha, ok. I'm the kinda person that sledges people on crosses... Yea...

I'll do that though. From what i've seen, i don't want to fight his army... :/


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you actually see Mr. House, you will feel sorry for him, and end up not killing him (if you have a heart).  One I saw him I reverted from save and allied with him the whole way.  The Legion are the bad guys in the game IMO, so going against them is fine.  Other factions will ally with you to help you on the final battle.  I won't give away which ones



Ah damn... I think I will have to start a new game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Legion is the Caesar faction right? If so, evil or not, I'm siding with them


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The Legion is the Caesar faction right? If so, evil or not, I'm siding with them



You can side with the Legion if you want (yes the Caesar faction), but they piss me off.  If you wear the armor you will find like 50% of the people you see shoot at you.  I would stick to the NCR, cause only the Legion will shoot at you then, plus there is alot more NCR than Legion.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hear the Centurion armor looks amazing though, I'll take amazing and having to kill droves of people to prove my absolute power and their insolence, over peace.

Its how I play these types of games, someone looks at me the wrong way, they die, even if its a main character. My fiancees father plays FO3 constantly and was like a walking strategy guide, I never really played before and I ended up being nuetral, he was so impressed, said it was very hard. Only way he seemed to understand how that was possible is... I killed everyone. Good.. Bad... let god sort em out (as Gutsy would say, why he is my companion).


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I've only played FO3 till when you exit the vault, ie: didn't play much at all
> 
> should I play FO3 now and New Vegas later or just play New Vegas now because I am eager to play it?



If you already started Fallout 3, I'd finish it first, just to more fully appreciate certain things in NV. NV is _not_ a sequel to FO3, but I still think the NV experience is fuller when you have played FO3. Both are fantastic games, in my opinion, neither being better than the other.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you actually see Mr. House, you will feel sorry for him, and end up not killing him (if you have a heart).  One I saw him I reverted from save and allied with him the whole way.  The Legion are the bad guys in the game IMO, so going against them is fine.  Other factions will ally with you to help you on the final battle.  I won't give away which ones


I killed Odo (haha, Mr. House) and finished the game, just to see one way it might end. Now will go back and do a bunch of other endings and do some more exploring.



1Kurgan1 said:


> The Legion is the Caesar faction right? If so, evil or not, I'm siding with them


Yes, it's Caesar's Legion.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you actually see Mr. House, you will feel sorry for him, and end up not killing him (if you have a heart).  One I saw him I reverted from save and allied with him the whole way.  The Legion are the bad guys in the game IMO, so going against them is fine.  Other factions will ally with you to help you on the final battle.  I won't give away which ones



I put Mr. House out of his misery. I got the NCR and Brotherhood to team up against the Legion.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> NV is not a sequel to FO3, but I still think the NV experience is fuller when you have played FO3.



I agree 100%  There are some things in NV that will remind you of 3.  There are some factions that show up again, and it helps to know what happened in the previous game.  In addition, there IS actually a continuation on a storyline in NV from 3.  By this, I mean there was contact between NV and 3 somehow.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

oooooh, theres an ATI version of the dll fix now!




1Kurgan1 said:


> Well at least they got some, thats nice, if anyone has some screens that would be great, I wonder what they are mocking. Or why Bethesda doesn't just use real names for bullet ammo weapons.



cause gun companies sue game companies for using their weapon names these days.




MoonPig said:


> Getting annoyed with the fact i can wear the T51-B without getting attacked by everyone




cause its not in brotherhood colors - if you wanna get raped, wear brotherhood power armour off one of their corpses.



as for my plot choices, i teamed up with the yes man and wiped everyone else out. thread a head NCR guy over a cliff too XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> I put Mr. House out of his misery. I got the NCR and Brotherhood to team up against the Legion.


Brotherhood glitched for me (the Head Paladin was supposed to become the Elder but all they did was talk about it when talking to them) so I had to blow the joint.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cause its not in brotherhood colors - if you wanna get raped, wear brotherhood power armour off one of their corpses.
> 
> 
> 
> as for my plot choices, i teamed up with the yes man and wiped everyone else out. thread a head NCR guy over a cliff too XD



Typo, i ment i 'cant'. I'm just using the one that the BoS give you until i can find this one in the DeathClaw place.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Typo, i ment i 'cant'. I'm just using the one that the BoS give you until i can find this one in the DeathClaw place.



yeah its 'neutral' so no one recognises it as brotherhood.


if you think thats retarded remember that enclave and BoS have power armor and the wastelanders can tell the difference, so a suit with no logos on it should be obvious to all but the most retarded.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I've only played FO3 till when you exit the vault, ie: didn't play much at all
> 
> should I play FO3 now and New Vegas later or just play New Vegas now because I am eager to play it?


NV has very few tie-ins to FO3.  About the only connection is familiarizing yourself with the Brotherhood and the Enclave.  Both play minor roles in NV though.




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you actually see Mr. House, you will feel sorry for him, and end up not killing him (if you have a heart).  One I saw him I reverted from save and allied with him the whole way.  The Legion are the bad guys in the game IMO, so going against them is fine.  Other factions will ally with you to help you on the final battle.  I won't give away which ones





Spoiler



I didn't feel sorry for him at all.  He's an abomination and seeks to control the wasteland with a robot army.

Legion is the most brutal but I don't know if I would call them "bad."  They just have different approach to the same problem.






guitarfreaknation said:


> Ah damn... I think I will have to start a new game.





Spoiler



You can go kill Mr. House whenever you have access to the Penthouse.  Look for a terminal...

As long as you didn't upgrade his robots, it's pretty easy and very short.






Mussels said:


> cause gun companies sue game companies for using their weapon names these days.


Yup, they want coin for using their trademarks.  You'd think gun manufacturers would support game companies so long as the game developers don't make the gun manufacturer look bad.  Gun manufacturers should see it as good advertising in a medium that already takes a lot of flak.


----------



## ktr (Oct 26, 2010)

Dammit, I bought the Euclid's C-Finder for 20 caps, but didn't enable the Archimedes II. I went back to Helios, back to the control panel, but couldn't send power to it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

ktr said:


> Dammit, I bought the Euclid's C-Finder for 20 caps, but didn't enable the Archimedes II. I went back to Helios, back to the control panel, but couldn't send power to it.



I kinda blew up everyone at Helios One with the laser.  I did it fur die lulz, naturally, and kept playing.  I am now trying to get back fame with the NCR.  Not that easy once you murder like 40+ NCR people, loot their corpses, and your companions mutilate the bodies.


----------



## ktr (Oct 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Brotherhood glitched for me (the Head Paladin was supposed to become the Elder but all they did was talk about it when talking to them) so I had to blow the joint.



You have to wait a few days for Paladin to become Elder. As far as I can tell, just waiting/sleeping 3-4 days does not count.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

ktr said:


> You have to wait a few days for Paladin to become Elder. As far as I can tell, just waiting/sleeping 3-4 days does not count.


That's what I tried.   Bah!  It doesn't make much difference though does it?  Just makes the final mission a bit easier and a vid clip at the end, yeah?




Mussels said:


> oooooh, theres an ATI version of the dll fix now!


Linkage?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what I tried.   Bah!  It doesn't make much difference though does it?  Just makes the final mission a bit easier and a vid clip at the end, yeah?



The final mission is easy enough as long as you pack a whole bunch on AP rounds.  Don't need HP, don't need normal, just AP.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I finished it with standard .308 rounds in the Sniper Rifle.  I only used .50 AP in the Anti-material rifle against the Legate.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I finished it with standard .308 rounds in the Sniper Rifle.  I only used .50 AP in the Anti-material rifle against the Legate.



What difficulty?  I was playing Very hard and hardcore!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

Normal and hardcore.  Hardcore is more of annoyance than actually making the game more difficult.  I mean, you come across food and water all the time and even if you don't come across water, you can always drink from a radiated sink.

My biggest problem with FO3, STALKER, and FNV is the weight restrictions.  I'd say that's the true enemy in all those games.  Having to decide what to get rid of is a pack rats worse nightmare. XD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Normal and hardcore.  Hardcore is more of annoyance than actually making the game more difficult.  I mean, you come across food and water all the time and even if you don't come across water, you can always drink from a radiated sink.
> 
> My biggest problem with FO3, STALKER, and FNV is the weight restrictions.  I'd say that's the true enemy in all those games.  Having to decide what to get rid of is a pack rats worse nightmare. XD



Normal?  Please.  Try fighting on very hard and hardcore.  You cannot take damage in the battle, as when you try to heal it takes time.  You have to SPAM the stims, like 4 at once so you heal fast enough.  

Weight is not a concern for me.  I pretty much deposit stuff and fast travel whenever possible.  I have a crate in my house full of 20k+ ammo.  I don't ever sell ammo!


----------



## Pariah36022 (Oct 26, 2010)

alternate dll file

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34970


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

Pariah36022 said:


> alternate dll file
> 
> http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34970



thats the ATI one i mentioned above.


it still shows as an nvidia card, but allows higher shader versions than the 'nvidia' fix.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Those dll's did nothing for me, no change of card or anything, all they did was lower my graphics settings. Never really had a problem in the first place thought I'd try them, but they didn't do whatever it was they were supposed to do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Normal?  Please.  Try fighting on very hard and hardcore.  You cannot take damage in the battle, as when you try to heal it takes time.  You have to SPAM the stims, like 4 at once so you heal fast enough.


Very hard just means more quick loads and quick saves.  No sense in wasting time on that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2010)

well i did a bit of digging turns out Vernoica companion can use power armor but shes broken as she dosent lvl up at all in game along with the character so at this point in my game shes weak as hell and cant do squat thankfull a bit of editing in the CS and shes now fixed still what a pain in the ass next up custom Power Armor Paint Jobs.. eventually lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Those dll's did nothing for me, no change of card or anything, all they did was lower my graphics settings. Never really had a problem in the first place thought I'd try them, but they didn't do whatever it was they were supposed to do.



some people get severe lag for no real reason - the game detects the video cards wrong (or doesnt know what to set for them) and sets the wrong settings for them in the hidden away options you cant control in the launcher.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Normal?  Please.  Try fighting on very hard and hardcore.  You cannot take damage in the battle, as when you try to heal it takes time.



It takes time on Normal as well. It is hardcore mode that makes healing take time, not difficulty level.

Anyway, I as a general rule never use Stimpacks in the middle of a battle anyway. Ruins the immersion for me. And I don't have anything to prove ... Normal is good enough for me.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone know what the douce the "special surprise" is at the end of the game when you pass it on hardcore mode?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Anyone know what the douce the "special surprise" is at the end of the game when you pass it on hardcore mode?



I was wondering what that was. I went through with one ending but never did figure out what the surprise was. It was probably some achievement or trophy that I wasn't paying enough attention to notice.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just an achievement on Steam it seems.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hear the Centurion armor looks amazing though, I'll take amazing and having to kill droves of people to prove my absolute power and their insolence, over peace.
> 
> Its how I play these types of games, someone looks at me the wrong way, they die, even if its a main character. My fiancees father plays FO3 constantly and was like a walking strategy guide, I never really played before and I ended up being nuetral, he was so impressed, said it was very hard. Only way he seemed to understand how that was possible is... I killed everyone. Good.. Bad... let god sort em out (as Gutsy would say, why he is my companion).



Nothing special to me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cause gun companies sue game companies for using their weapon names these days.



If they were willing to sue, they would sue the Fook mod creators, as thats actually a decent sized development team. Or at least I would think so, seeing as they are going to make it into the game either way and Fook is extremely popular.



guitarfreaknation said:


> Nothing special to me
> 
> [url]http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2131/falloutnv20101025191552.png[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1165/falloutnv20101025191430.png[/URL]



Thats BA! Much different than plain jane power armor, look like a Roman, and the cloth coverings for the chest are cool, matches your melee weapon well, look like a Warrior.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If they were willing to sue, they would sue the Fook mod creators, as thats actually a decent sized development team. Or at least I would think so, seeing as they are going to make it into the game either way and Fook is extremely popular.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BA! Much different than plain jane power armor, look like a Roman, and the cloth coverings for the chest are cool, matches your melee weapon well, look like a Warrior.



The only drawback is everyone will want to kill you once you put this on.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2010)

anyone going to nellis air base beware the array region lots of collision issues if u run into a collision issue in game use tcl via the ~ key to remove collision detection and reset yourself in the game world then just type it again to re enable works wonders


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

Array region?  You mean the small solar array?


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 26, 2010)

GTX 480, PII 940 OCed, and 4GB of ram. and I'm getting random huge lag spikes.

Memory leak?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> GTX 480, PII 940 OCed, and 4GB of ram. and I'm getting random huge lag spikes.
> 
> Memory leak?



if the lag spikes are when human NPC's are on screen, try the dll fixes.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

Did a quick  min, bench with FRAPS and the ATI version of the dll fix. This is what I got. 

Without DLL:

Frames	 Time (ms)	 Min	 Max	 Avg
2796	          60000	  30	 63	46.6

With DLL:

Frames	 Time (ms)	 Min	 Max	 Avg
3211	          60000	39	63	53.517


See screen for the settings used.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Did a quick  min, bench with FRAPS and the ATI version of the dll fix. This is what I got.
> 
> Without DLL:
> 
> ...






try the test in the worst case scenario, with a ton of human NPC's on screen (not nearby, on screen)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2010)

Without the DLL, the game would crash virtually everytime I alt+tab.  With the DLL, it hasn't crashed yet on resuming from alt+tab.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> try the test in the worst case scenario, with a ton of human NPC's on screen (not nearby, on screen)



Will do, whats the most massively NPC-infested area?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Without the DLL, the game would crash virtually everytime I alt+tab.  With the DLL, it hasn't crashed yet on resuming from alt+tab.



odd, i never had any alt tab crashes at all.


FO3 couldnt alt tab for me at all, but vegas does it without a hitch.


----------



## caleb (Oct 26, 2010)

Wish I could roll back time to univ days when I wasn't married so I could have some time to play this ^^


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Will do, whats the most massively NPC-infested area?



look for any NCR area, 3+ humans on screen.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Will do, whats the most massively NPC-infested area?



Casinos.  20+ people on screen at one point!  A real test of your rig (or the game code ).


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Casinos.  20+ people on screen at one point!  A real test of your rig (or the game code ).



Damn, deleted my save file when I started new game. 

Still I will play around with this, seems like it my be working.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 26, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Those dll's did nothing for me, no change of card or anything, all they did was lower my graphics settings. Never really had a problem in the first place thought I'd try them, but they didn't do whatever it was they were supposed to do.



I tried the nVidia one and met up with the lag monster from hell, haven't used it since.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> I tried the nVidia one and met up with the lag monster from hell, haven't used it since.



try the 'ati' one as well.


----------



## Stak (Oct 26, 2010)

Almost every faction likes me. Well ncr is neutral, legion is neutral (they think i disabled Hoes his robot army hahahaha think opposite) actually to get straight to the point. Only the powder gangers and lahn dislike me. But at their bases they don't shoot me when they see me. And well, bandits are bandits (fiends, vipers ect.)



guitarfreaknation said:


> Nothing special to me
> 
> [url]http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2131/falloutnv20101025191552.png[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1165/falloutnv20101025191430.png[/URL]



well i have reinforced metal armor with reinforced metal helmet and like this i look like some metal barbarian.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

*Without Fix vs With ATI DLL Fix Comparison*

Did four quick benchmarks out of curiosity. Relevant details out of the way here:



Spoiler



CPU: i5 750 @ 4.2GHz
GPUs: 2x stock clocked 5870s, CrossFireX.
RAM: 8GB DDR3 2000

Anisotropic Filtering: 15 samples
Detail: Ultra
Vertical Sync: Yes
Resolution: 1600x1200
Screen Effects: HDR

Location: player stationary in corner of Ultra-Luxe dining room
NPCs present: 16

Benched With: Fraps, one minute each
Notes: Turned on god mode, and set FOV to 180 and backed into a corner to make sure everyone was in view, then pulled out a sawed-off shotgun so they all came at me waving their silly canes.





DLLFix|AA|Min|Avg|Max
No|4|24|31|40
No|8|23|29|36
Yes|4|59|64|65
Yes|8|60|64|65
The numbers speak for themselves. But actually experiencing the difference _really_ shows how valuable that DLL fix is.

With the DLL fix I have encountered some instability and issues with task switching out of the game. Nothing major. It's worth it.

Edited for brevity and to add more info.


----------



## Stak (Oct 26, 2010)

but i just cant get past 60 fps, even without vsync whats wrong?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

Stak said:


> but i just cant get past 60 fps, even without vsync whats wrong?



OM NOM NOM EATING YOUR FPS


games prolly locked it.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> might be coz the games max fps is locked at 60 fps



It's not locked at 60fps. With V-Sync I max at 88FPS because my monitor is set to a 85MHz refresh rate. Without V-Sync I'm seeing a max of ~100FPS. This is with the ATI DLL Fix and settings as in post 376.

I'm guessing _you_ max at 60 due to V-Sync and your monitor's refresh rate.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> It's not locked at 60fps. With V-Sync I max at 88FPS because my monitor is set to a 85MHz refresh rate. Without V-Sync I'm seeing a max of ~100FPS. This is with the ATI DLL Fix and settings as in post 376.
> 
> I'm guessing _you_ max at 60 due to V-Sync and your monitor's refresh rate.



i dont know what you are talking about


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2010)

OMFG, just went to get the Remnant armour and it wasn't there, no bodies, just two guns...!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

[missedopportunitytopostsomethinguseful]

 ^^ MoonPig [Edit: and crazyeyesreaper ˅˅ ] Right Now

[/missedopportunitytopostsomethinguseful]


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2010)

just ran into a major bug entered a casino they took my gear exited the casino and tadaa they didnt return my weapons so thanks to obsidians inability to test shit ive now lost 6 rare weapons and 10k rounds of ammo thanks alot pricks.... now that im done venting i guess ill resort to a fucking save 5 hrs prior so i have all my shit back


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just ran into a major bug entered a casino they took my gear exited the casino and tadaa they didnt return my weapons so thanks to obsidians inability to test shit ive now lost 6 rare weapons and 10k rounds of ammo thanks alot pricks.... now that im done venting i guess ill resort to a fucking save 5 hrs prior so i have all my shit back



just use the console do get your shit back dude


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just ran into a major bug entered a casino they took my gear exited the casino and tadaa they didnt return my weapons so thanks to obsidians inability to test shit ive now lost 6 rare weapons and 10k rounds of ammo thanks alot pricks.... now that im done venting i guess ill resort to a fucking save 5 hrs prior so i have all my shit back



One thing I learned real quick in Oblivion, Fallout 3, New Vegas, Mass Effect, etc....

Save!... A lot! I hit F5 like literally every min or so if not every 10 seconds.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just ran into a major bug entered a casino they took my gear exited the casino and tadaa they didnt return my weapons so thanks to obsidians inability to test shit ive now lost 6 rare weapons and 10k rounds of ammo thanks alot pricks.... now that im done venting i guess ill resort to a fucking save 5 hrs prior so i have all my shit back



i always got my shit back, even after murdering the guy who took them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2010)

yup wont give me my gear back even on a further back save in the casino before killing benny... when i had saved when cashing out my winnings walked out and no fucking gear this is killing me i do not and will not go back 10 + hrs just to have my fucking gear back i just wont finish the game this is game breaking to me right now

Annabelle the rocket launcher

CZ57 Avenger minigun with 4000 rounds of munition 

All american with  1500 rounds 5.56 500ap and 500hp ammo for 2500 total

Gauss Rifle with 1000 rounds

Anti Material Rifle with 2500 rounds total 

thats alot of stuff to loose magically

yup game breaking for me looks like im gonna shelve New Vegas and never bother to finish it granted i should have known this would happen after all i did buy Neverwinter Nights 2 + all expansions, I knew i should have just stayed away


----------



## Stak (Oct 26, 2010)

just got the custom minigun. and earlier in a cave 7000+ caps in 1 box


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup wont give me my gear back....



In the console, *player.additem $$$$$ ##*, where $$$$$ is the id for the item you lost and ## is the quantity, will add that item back into your inventory. Just look for the IDs over at The Vault.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2010)

I reloaded the game and they we're there. Yey


----------



## razaron (Oct 26, 2010)

does anyone else find the object and tree fade to be a bit small?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

razaron said:


> does anyone else find the object and tree fade to be a bit small?



That can be changed easily.  Options!


----------



## Stak (Oct 26, 2010)

hmm just got the explorer perk, this game has more locations than i thought


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stak said:


> hmm just got the explorer perk, this game has more locations than i thought



I have the perk as well.  The race is on to find all the locations!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> [missedopportunitytopostsomethinguseful]
> 
> ^^ MoonPig [Edit: and crazyeyesreaper ˅˅ ] Right Now
> 
> [/missedopportunitytopostsomethinguseful]



Wow, for some reason that link killed my Chrome. Couldn't scroll, couldn't type, could only open new tabs and close Chrome.


----------



## razaron (Oct 26, 2010)

i've got them maxed out but they still seem small.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 26, 2010)

razaron said:


> does anyone else find the object and tree fade to be a bit small?



I have every setting maxed; trees are okay but I notice the terrain fading a lot more in this game than I did in FO3; mostly things like boulders and rocky cliffs.

That said ... this game as well as FO3 are incredible achievements, given the environment, graphics, and performance considering what all needs to be rendered. Pardoning the need for the ATI DLL Fix, that is....



1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, for some reason that link killed my Chrome. Couldn't scroll, couldn't type, could only open new tabs and close Chrome.



 I'm really sorry! It works for me in Firefox 3.6.11, but anyway it's just a link to the famous Angry German Kid video on YouTube.


----------



## Stak (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have the perk as well.  The race is on to find all the locations!



yeah so many  am near camp searchlight now and i have the feeling that this place aint that friendly  *equips LMG*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I have every setting maxed; trees are okay but I notice the terrain fading a lot more in this game than I did in FO3; mostly things like boulders and rocky cliffs.
> 
> That said ... this game as well as FO3 are incredible achievements, given the environment, graphics, and performance considering what all needs to be rendered. Pardoning the need for the ATI DLL Fix, that is....
> 
> ...



Keep in mind the game is dynamically rendering the universe as you walk.  You ask why you cannot see trees far away?  Cause the game has yet to render them, and 30 deathclaws need to be rendered first, running towards you!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

Any of you guys running with similar specs to my rig? if so what settings are you running at?

Might just be me but the graphics's are not as good as I was expecting, Seem's very laggy unless I run at a lower res with no AA etc, my drivers are all upto date - using 260s.

I guess it could also partly be down to playing Batman Arkham Asylum, which to me is very much eye candy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Any of you guys running with similar specs to my rig? if so what settings are you running at?
> 
> Might just be me but the graphics's are not as good as I was expecting, Seem's very laggy unless I run at a lower res with no AA etc, my drivers are all upto date - using 260s.
> 
> I guess it could also partly be down to playing Batman Arkham Asylum, which to me is very much eye candy



Using the custom DLL (posted above)?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Using the custom DLL (posted above)?



Previous page now... but anyway's no I'm not, I seen ATI in the title so I thought it wouldn't apply to me as I'm using nVidia?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Previous page now... but anyway's no I'm not, I seen ATI in the title so I thought it wouldn't apply to me as I'm using nVidia?



There is one for NVIDIA as well, but it is farther back in the thread.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont get how to fire up campfire in training mission?


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 26, 2010)

OK, I've used both DLL fixes and both of them gave me crappy FPS and ~1 second delay to input (I tried the nVidia in Jean's Skydiving and the ATi on the top floor of Nipton Town Hall).

Right now I'm running everything on Ultra 1280x1024 no AA no VSync - inside areas give 45-60 FPS and outside give me 25-35 FPS. I decided to put my loner 1GB RAM stick in, so now I have 3GB RAM and it took me off dual channel - I'll see how that works out.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> OK, I've used both DLL fixes and both of them gave me crappy FPS and ~1 second delay to input (I tried the nVidia in Jean's Skydiving and the ATi on the top floor of Nipton Town Hall).
> 
> Right now I'm running everything on Ultra 1280x1024 no AA no VSync - inside areas give 45-60 FPS and outside give me 25-35 FPS. I decided to put my loner 1GB RAM stick in, so now I have 3GB RAM and it took me off dual channel - I'll see how that works out.



Your system just may be too slow. How much CPU usage are you getting? I could see a GT 240 struggling a bit too. Oh, and your HDD may be having trouble keeping up with the textures.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> Your system just may be too slow. How much CPU usage are you getting? I could see a GT 240 struggling a bit too. Oh, and your HDD may be having trouble keeping up with the textures.



My GT120 has trouble running at low, but runs happily at high-ultra.  You kinda have to manually tweak to get desired results.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> There is one for NVIDIA as well, but it is farther back in the thread.



Any idea what page? I can't seem to find it 

The OP should add them to the first post for ease of access for newcomers


----------



## chris89 (Oct 27, 2010)

Can i ask if any one else is having a problem with the quest 

'ED-E My Love won't get delivered ' By not being able to complete the optional part (Which seems mandatory)

Chris


----------



## Techtu (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I found the file but turn's out if I use it I'm unable to use my wireless xbox controller as everytime I press RT it turn's my controller off 

I'm going to give it a try with the wired COD MW2 I have laying around somewhere.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Your system just may be too slow. How much CPU usage are you getting? I could see a GT 240 struggling a bit too. Oh, and your HDD may be having trouble keeping up with the textures.



I don't know about the CPU usage (I don't know of a program that shows it on-screen), and I don't think it's my hard drive since textures are on high right now and it doesn't give me any problems.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My GT120 has trouble running at low, but runs happily at high-ultra.  You kinda have to manually tweak to get desired results.



Yeah, I had everything medium-ish and inside areas gave me 35-50, now it's all as high as it'll go (minus AA) and I get straight 60.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> I don't know about the CPU usage (I don't know of a program that shows it on-screen), and I don't think it's my hard drive since textures are on high right now and it doesn't give me any problems.



Windows Task Manager. Hit Ctrl+Alt+Del.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2010)

Protip:  Setting priority higher for Fallout helps performance alot (my fallout is to "above normal).  Picture is related, me showing you how with PuTTY:


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2010)

HOLY WEIFHWERIFHWERIFHNWERF

I keep running into Cazadors on the vault 21 quest line and theirs like 45 of them and they kick me and whatever companions i have asses


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> HOLY WEIFHWERIFHWERIFHNWERF
> 
> I keep running into Cazadors on the vault 21 quest line and theirs like 45 of them and they kick me and whatever companions i have asses



PROTIP:

USE HOLLOWPOINTS.  Pretty much that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

i just used shotguns to their face/sack.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Protip:  Setting priority higher for Fallout helps performance alot (my fallout is to "above normal).



On my system it didn't make any difference. I benched and tested with "Normal," "Above Normal," "High," and "Realtime." It may depend on your hardware, OS, and other apps running. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and have a lot of other apps open though, and I would think that would mean its impact for me would be significant. However. I don't run anything like real-time malware scanners.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2010)

TIGR said:


> On my system it didn't make any difference. I benched and tested with "Normal," "Above Normal," "High," and "Realtime." It may depend on your hardware, OS, and other apps running. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and have a lot of other apps open though, and I would think that would mean its impact for me would be significant. However. I don't run anything like real-time malware scanners.



If you were running Firefox and Fraps when you are playing like I was on the release date, it will make a difference.  Also, putting virus scan behind Fallout is important.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you were running Firefox and Fraps when you are playing like I was on the release date, it will make a difference.  Also, putting virus scan behind Fallout is important.



I was running Firefox and Fraps and a lot more. But then I'm also running a fairly fast i5 and 8GB of fast DDR3. That's why I said it depends on your hardware, OS, and apps running.

What do you mean when you say "putting virus scan behind Fallout is important"?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I was running Firefox and Fraps and a lot more. But then I'm also running a fairly fast i5 and 8GB of fast DDR3. That's why I said it depends on your hardware, OS, and apps running.
> 
> What do you mean when you say "putting virus scan behind Fallout is important"?



he meant with a lower priority, so that it doesnt lag it. i just added fallout to exclusions.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahh, gotcha. Things like this are why I run no real time malware scanners. But that's not for everyone.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2010)

I just run MSE.. havent had any problems with games using it


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 27, 2010)

My CPU usage percentage topped out at 90-ish% during mild combat, and were generally around 30-50% elsewhere.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

The best article I have seen about Fallout issues from the guy over at TweakGuides -->
"Fallout: New Vegas
27 October 2010

I've been receiving a lot of emails about this, so I thought it important to finally speak out about it. An unofficial 'fix' to performance issues in Fallout: New Vegas has been doing the rounds for the past week as some sort of global solution to all problems. I do not recommend this D3D9 Fix at all, as it causes Fallout: New Vegas to falsely redetect your graphics card as a lower model, and in turn use a lower shader package. It can reduce image quality and cause a range of long-term problems. A much better solution is to use the ToggleEmotions (temo) console command in each Fallout: New Vegas session to temporarily disable facial emotions on NPCs, thereby removing the major source of the slowdowns which may occur in areas where there are several characters. This method will not reduce your image quality or cause other potential problems. This is also a good time to remind everyone that PC gaming does not involve any quick fixes. If you're having performance issues in Fallout: New Vegas or any other game, the correct solution inevitably involves properly optimizing and maintaining your entire PC, along with research and intelligent tweaking of the game, not just grasping at the first quick fix that happens to come along. Additionally, official patches and driver updates resolve many of the legitimate problems, so some patience is also involved."

Maybe that's why I have never had any problems.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

so THATS the problem, bloody emotions on the human NPC faces!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought a new dll out there solved the issues with lowering shaders and junk?


----------



## Stak (Oct 27, 2010)

woohaa thy Legendare Deathclaw has fallen  .50 cal sniper rocks. i bought it for 550 caps or something and repaired it to almost perfect condition using repair kits i made. and stay out of vault 34 and camp searchlight unless your rad immune (  ) or if you have 20 rad aways or something, those places are just insanely radiated -.-


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

Camp Searchlight only has a Fire Axe and a Chinese Book. Vault34 however is full of weapons


----------



## Stak (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Camp Searchlight only has a Fire Axe and a Chinese Book. Vault34 however is full of weapons


wow seriously,  i wont return to searchlight then. but that vault 34 seems interesting . but i only have 3 rad aways :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 27, 2010)

I just picked this game up, can't wait to get some playing in.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

Stak said:


> wow seriously,  i wont return to searchlight then. but that vault 34 seems interesting . but i only have 3 rad aways :shadedshu



You'll need loads. That place is full of Ghouls and 4+ Rads. It also takes awhile to get into the armoury. Bets to pack 15 RadAways and an Advanced Rad Suit. Also, you'll need a shotgun or powerful Melee weapon.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> ....It can reduce image quality....


The author appears to have carefully chosen the word "can"; the vast majority of users will see little or no difference in image quality (including myself, after closely analyzing/comparing my own screenshots). Either that, or he hasn't tried the DLL fix himself and is completely oblivious.



SabreWulf69 said:


> ....and cause a range of long-term problems....


 Like what?



SabreWulf69 said:


> ....PC gaming does not involve any quick fixes....


The author seems to have little PC gaming experience/understanding. Game patches and driver updates that generate massive performance gains are by no means unusual in PC gaming.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

Reducing shaders is like the whole argument of DX9 vs DX10 vs DX11, bigger number = better if you can run it without a performance hit in my books, at the very least it won't look any worse . The guy already said try to use the official patches when they come out. He is careful in his wording because nothing is hardly ever set in stone. Long term problems may possibly arise from such things as perhaps an official patch coming out later that all these people with the modded dll files in their directories may have major problems with.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

*DLL Fix vs Temo*

Just ran four benchmarks to compare the temo setting. Found a spot that taxes the system more than the Ultra-Luxe location I was using before.

Relevant details out of the way here:



Spoiler



*CPU*: i5 750 @ 4.0GHz
*GPUs*: 2x stock clocked 5870s, CrossFireX
*RAM*: 8GB DDR3 1600

*Anti-aliasing*: 8 samples
*Anisotropic Filtering*: 15 samples
*Detail*: Ultra
*Resolution*: 1600x1200
*Screen Effects*: HDR
*Vertical Sync*: No

*Location*: player stationary in corner of Gomorrah casino
*NPCs present*: 14

*Benched With*: Fraps, one minute each
*Notes*: Turned on god mode, and set FOV to 180 and backed into a corner to make sure everyone was in view. All NPCs hostile, most firing automatic weapons.





|MinFPS|AvgFPS|MaxFPS|StDev
*No DLL Fix*
|13|24|44|7
*No DLL Fix, temo*
|19|34|43|5
*w\DLL Fix*
|34|43|52|3
*w\DLL Fix, temo*
|30|44|53|4
Tossed in the standard deviation numbers for perspective and as a microstutter measure (lower = more consistent framerate). That and the minimum framerate are where the DLL Fix really proved its worth. The DLL Fix + temo numbers seemed like a fluke to me so I re-ran all tests and got identical results. Toggling temo can definitely help though. Bench spanned about 2000 frames.


----------



## Stak (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> You'll need loads. That place is full of Ghouls and 4+ Rads. It also takes awhile to get into the armoury. Bets to pack 15 RadAways and an Advanced Rad Suit. Also, you'll need a shotgun or powerful Melee weapon.



well i have good weapons. riot shotty, 12.7 MM SMG,  top condition and a 100% cz something minigun, LMG. i also have some other weapons but these ones are the best for close range. so i only need a radsuit  as i only have combat armour mk2 now.

btw, how do you get power armour(training)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 27, 2010)

well i hit a new snag after using the CS to fix the casino issues i had i managed to get to the end game and i sided with yesman well before moving on to the full end game i have to defend guess who at the dam well thats what im suppose to do to bad every fucking save game i have results in the game instantly crashing thats 30+ save games not a god damn one of them works cant even start a new game and save im done with this shit New Vegas can go into the trash at this point im tired of having to fix every fucking bug myself via the CS so i can play and now i cant play at all waste of $50

power armor you get from the companion Gannon or from the Brotherhood of steel


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm, i ain't had one issue. No crashes in 30 hours... lol.

Pictures:



















Spoiler


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 27, 2010)

im demanding steam refund me for this shovel ware ive had enough fixing shit in the CS i paid to play the game not fix the damn thing. I doubt theyll refund me tho but we shall see you can be sure ill never buy a product with Obsidians name on it again lol if i do ill drive a nail through my hand again


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Moon, some nice screens there, the interiors look much better than I would have expected. And I see your using that UI mod, I can't remember the name, but thats very good looking, I had to have a UI mod for FO3 to shrink it, F:NV's UI seems smaller, but that one pops out a bit, like a 3D effect on it, it's really sharp.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ There are not many mods out yet compared to FO3 obviously, but a few decent ones already. I'm using Better Binoculars, FOOK NV, MTUI, and URWLNV with no problems. Can post some screens later.


----------



## Stak (Oct 27, 2010)

haha boone made me hostile to Legion ah well hated them anyways. but they liked me xD


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 27, 2010)

So far so good, but I just started the game and am only at the point where I killed the geckos. However, till now no issues and no crashes.......
Game runs quite smooth on ultra (AAx2) 2560x1440, fps around the 60 capped going to 45-55 occasionally low as 35 during fights I think.

Here are some screenshots (large hence the spoiler tags) 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 27, 2010)

well i got the game running again but in order to do so i had to lose 65hrs of progress i dont even have the desire to play the game anymore


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

65hours? You slept recently?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i got the game running again but in order to do so i had to lose 65hrs of progress i dont even have the desire to play the game anymore



You should buy a console.  Every single game you play is broken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> You should buy a console.  Every single game you play is broken.



Lulz. You should hear him on teamspeak.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 27, 2010)

yea i have and ive worked but like i said all that for nothing since all my saves are useless 

actually i have a few games that play just fine surprisingly

no major issues with Oblivion or Fallout 3 both after tweaking the game engine run without issue

Metro 2033 runs fine no issues on my end 

along with most of the Total war games etc 

then again most of the games i have issues with are still playable and the only other game i know of with save issues is Empire total war but that game just didnt grab my attention so i didnt care lol but considering i put in as much time as i did only to get cockblocked due to game issues meh maybe its time i just give up gaming would give me more time to work and make more money


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2010)

So is it only really fucking up on ATi cards??

I remember I had major crashes when they came out with The Old Republic 2.....drove me insane!


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So is it only really fucking up on ATi cards??
> 
> I remember I had major crashes when they came out with The Old Republic 2.....drove me insane!



Not in my experience. I've been playing many hours without issue.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive yet to crash.. and with the dll fix i run fine at 1920x1080 with everything max


----------



## n-ster (Oct 27, 2010)

ummm... where can I see my reputation and Karma?

alt+tab does make me crash sometimes

maybe this will help the crashing http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35262


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 27, 2010)

Some-a-where in stats I believe.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Not in my experience. I've been playing many hours without issue.



+1

No major issues for me either.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i have and ive worked but like i said all that for nothing since all my saves are useless
> 
> actually i have a few games that play just fine surprisingly
> 
> ...



So any game that don't work just for you = automatic worst games in the world? If PC gaming ain't working out for ya, try this, work, money, console, booze, console lol Be patient people, there will be some more patches. It is that good a game that who really cares if you have to start it again. It's replay factor is huge for the fact that you can replay it in a totally different way the next time round. Instead of being good be bad etc etc.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought a new dll out there solved the issues with lowering shaders and junk?



fixes problem, yes. lowers quality? much yes.

the console command fixes problem without lowering quality.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> So any game that don't work just for you = automatic worst games in the world? If PC gaming ain't working out for ya, try this, work, money, console, booze, console lol Be patient people, there will be some more patches. It is that good a game that who really cares if you have to start it again. It's replay factor is huge for the fact that you can replay it in a totally different way the next time round. Instead of being good be bad etc etc.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamebryo *notice its derived by from the Net immerse engine the game engine is 9 years old*

im well aware of the pitfalls of PC gaming but what people fail to understand is Obsidian managed to basically break a 9 year old Game engine that worked surprisingly well and steam and there cloud synch is to blame for the rest and saying get a console yea thanks for the asshole suggestion console version of New Vegas is worse off then the PC version go figure.

Its funny because if i had just downloaded the game id have beat it without issue and with no hassels like 65hrs of wasted game time.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fixes problem, yes. lowers quality? much yes.
> 
> the console command fixes problem without lowering quality.



Where can one find this console command? 

Edit: Got it.  Fallout: New Vegas!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 28, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ummm... where can I see my reputation and Karma?[/url]



I didn't see a place to check Karma in the game but you can get it by typing the following in the console (~):

*player.getav karma*

For your reputation with each faction, in your Pip Boy just go to Stats > General.



n-ster said:


> ....maybe this will help the crashing http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35262



Thanks! Will try that out.



erocker said:


> Where can one find this console command?
> 
> Edit: Got it.  Fallout: New Vegas!



Note the results I got with it here.


----------



## ctrain (Oct 28, 2010)

This game is a technical clusterfuck but it's a seriously deep and massive game regardless.

Tons of fun. I've crashed a few times and have clocked about 20 hours so far.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ummm... where can I see my reputation and Karma?





TIGR said:


> I didn't see a place to check Karma in the game but you can get it by typing the following in the console (~):
> 
> *player.getav karma*




Check karma under the Stats - General in pipboy.

If you get a blank pipboy screen with only the word 'general' then click on it and 'general' will change to 'reputation'.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

Checkmate! lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2010)

I so want this game!!!! Anyone want to trade a bunch of old Mac games for it? lol


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

hahaha. soo i just found a leak in the system of this game xD. 

*spoiler* i have no idea how to hide them properly so ill just do it like this: when you upload the platinum chip to the securitrons, and talk to house. but then switch your loyalty to the factions that want to disable mr house, then the securitrons wont get hostile. not even at the point where you hack into the terminal of house to kill him. so i actually didnt have to kill ANY securitrons.  highlight to read.

btw i killed ceasar and all his camps whahaha. (ecxept legate camp)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2010)

Stak said:


> hahaha. soo i just found a leak in the system of this game xD.
> 
> *spoiler* i have no idea how to hide them properly so ill just do it like this: when you upload the platinum chip to the securitrons, and talk to house. but then switch your loyalty to the factions that want to disable mr house, then the securitrons wont get hostile. not even at the point where you hack into the terminal of house to kill him. so i actually didnt have to kill ANY securitrons.  highlight to read.
> 
> btw i killed ceasar and all his camps whahaha. (ecxept legate camp)





Spoiler



tags are cool




also



Spoiler



those robots are weak as piss vs chainsaws.


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks, and probably a good balistic fist will do the trick. as i dont have chainsaw.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol...


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Lol...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/ScreenShot27.jpg
> 
> ...



you iz cheater? (ammo xD) and what kind of armour are you wearing lol?


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2010)

This game's so nice, yet it does crazy stuff.

I posted before I wasn't having any issues, no crashes, fps nearly always over 35 mostly in 40's and 50's... I didn't notice significant fps drops around npc's (but then I've only been around a maximum of 3 - 4 npc's).

___________________________________________________

Now what could explain this - I'm staring at the door of the Prospector Bar part of its wall getting 60 fps ---- I turn ever so slightly to the right, still seeing only the door and only part of the wall nothing else on the screen, and my fps drops to 18   

I did this like 20 times to be sure and every time vrooom the fps goes down like a rock.

Any clue on what kind of awesome graphics is there in 2nd picture to warrant such fps drop?


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

somehow i cant enable the console? someone please help.

thanks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 28, 2010)

I've run into quite a few bugs already. I've only been playing maybe 3 hours.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

I've completed it, twice. So i've just given myself loads of ammo so i can piss around with said gun. That the Remnants armour from the Deathclaw camp (east) and Silver Mine (west).



Stak said:


> you iz cheater? (ammo xD) and what kind of armour are you wearing lol?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I've completed it, twice. So i've just given myself loads of ammo so i can piss around with said gun. That the Remnants armour from the Deathclaw camp (east) and Silver Mine (west).



Hmm, I need to find that armor, looks awesome.  Does it require power armor training?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2010)

Im vilified at NCR and caravans and it sucks


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Hmm, I need to find that armor, looks awesome.  Does it require power armor training?



Yes. IMO, the T-51b is better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im vilified at NCR and caravans and it sucks



You really don't want to cross the NCR.  They have camps like ALL over.  Also, randomly they have NCR come attack you.  I had 10+ NCR following once.  Not only does it lag, but then you realize that they have Fatmen and rocket launchers and such.  Dodging a fatman is tough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2010)

i figured out that if i put on there clothes im neutral again so its working FOR NOW....


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yes. IMO, the T-51b is better.



i have that one . and i also just stole the plasma caster from the store they did nothing lol. its in terrible condition D:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I so wanna play New Vegas but I'm not done with Fallout 3 yet 

Is New Vegas a sequel or storylines are different?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes pretty diffrent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

So it's not needed to play Fallout 3 first?  I mean I want to finish it already since I already started it but just curious.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

Story doesn't follow. Some references, nothing important.


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

ugh i have 13 rad aways and no radiation, am i ready for vault 34? just asking,


----------



## chris89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you have found the 'Q-35 Matter Modulator' An Fantastic plasma rifle and very recommend finding and retriving it. & got some 'Free' Energy weapons from Silver rush by carrying them away and picking them up.

Chris


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think I like it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure on NV, but I don't see a lot of radaway's in Fallout 3


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure on NV, but I don't see a lot of radaway's in Fallout 3



I agree.  I usually save the radaway for "OMG EMERGENCY 999 RADS!", otherwise I actually pay the 100 caps to the doctor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

It doesn't go away with sleep right?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure on NV, but I don't see a lot of radaway's in Fallout 3





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I agree.  I usually save the radaway for "OMG EMERGENCY 999 RADS!", otherwise I actually pay the 100 caps to the doctor.



I obviously was doing something very different... I used to sell them to raise more caps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I got over 1,000 caps just killing ferals and searching bodies   no need for more.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

Got the Rad Suit? If so, go.



Stak said:


> ugh i have 13 rad aways and no radiation, am i ready for vault 34? just asking,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

got bored so ive started making new textures for the Power armor in game

When its done there will be Blue Red and Black base colors with various Logo options to be affiliated with any faction of your choosing currently the armor below has the Paladin rank logo + BoS base logo
also working on dirty more dinged / banged up variations 

other power armors will get the same treatment later on once i have the DDS files from the BSA archives

i can also take requests but its up to you to use the CS to point to the right texture not that hard to do but you get the idea














still fine tuning color lvls and other issues but its getting there


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

me finished the game. got NCR ending, they are ok. i guess. ah well everything better than legions.


Chicken Patty said:


> I got over 1,000 caps just killing ferals and searching bodies   no need for more.



well i got 23000 caps at the end  where are you in the game, REPCONN? or still in south west?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm playing fallout 3, not Vegas.  I'm doing the "project Purity" mission right now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It doesn't go away with sleep right?



Nope, if it went away with sleep you could sleep in vault 34 to get rid of rads.  Would be pointless!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Well not familiar with vault 34 or what's going on with it dude


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

even more bored so now working on US military Branch based power armors here

First up Army Rangers






United States Marine Corps





British SAS -who dares wins


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Good job with those armies crazy eyes


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

working on British SAS power armor now ive got no problems doing custom skins for ppl but you have to add the texture in game yourself and theres tutorials on how to do this for those that dont know these textures will go on the T51-b armors you pick up off the 3 brotherhood of steel squads that you have to find for the quest that means if u follow the youtube tutorials youll have 3 sets of any of these armors to give yourself and your companions  i picked those armors due to the fact theres multiple sets there later game and they do not have faction specific scripts attached so if u want the army ranger version to be NCR u can do that etc you want the Marine setup to work as an Enclave armor well you can do that to whatever floats your boat as there just settings in the CS for you tick and resave so once ive finished the texture pack with yami's help ill post it up for ppl to grab 

british SAS is up and im running out of ideas pretty much can just do variations on the above however ppl want them etc and go from there otherwise thats it for T51-B i still havent gotten the Texture files for the other armors yet but ill do the same for the T45-d / remnant etc armors as time allows

should also be noted that these textures can be manually added and used in Fallout 3 as well


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2010)

Stak said:


> somehow i cant enable the console? someone please help.
> 
> thanks



From the Fallout wiki:

_To access the console, use the backquote key (*`*) while in-game (Unpaused). The backquote key shifts to tilde (*~*) on US keyboards, and the not symbol (*¬*) on UK keyboards. Other keyboards will differ, but the key is usually to the left of 1, and just under the Escape key (Esc). The key is the top left key under escape, on non-US keyboards. (Example: *§*, *½* or *|* on Scandinavian (Swedish, Danish, Norwegian etc), circumflex (*^*) on German keyboards, *²* on French ones, *\ *or *|* on Italian Keyboards, *' *on Brazilian Keyboards, *"* on Turkish keyboards). The HUD will disappear and you will get a prompt (|) in the lower left corner of the screen where you can type-in code(s).

■ In *Fallout New Vegas *the game has to be started with parameter "-console" - create a shortcut and add "-console" to the Target after opening the Properties of the Shortcut.

■ The game will pause, making you unable to look around while using it -be sure to be looking at what you want to change, unlock, etc.

■ The mouse will control a cursor, rather than move the camera; and left clicking will select visible objects, rather than shoot them.

■ The left side of the console might not be visible if you are not using a widescreen display. In this case, type several tabs to move the cursor in before entering your commands. They will still work.

■ Some Vista and Windows 7 users must disable/uninstall the "Infrared" device (varies from machine to machine, but has that same line in the name) to access the tilde key._


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2010)

USMC armor looks awesome Crazy!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok I've started a new game and encountered a bug. When I do the quest for the nightskin Davison, after I find out about the shipment of stealthboys, when I go to his room to tell him, as soon as I click E, he starts attacking me. Any thoughts?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

if you want custom camo colors and custom patches send me a PM and ill see what i can do for you in terms of custom armor etc


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Ok I've started a new game and encountered a bug. When I do the quest for the nightskin Davison, after I find out about the shipment of stealthboys, when I go to his room to tell him, as soon as I click E, he starts attacking me. Any thoughts?



happened to me too. maybe its because you let the ghoul go or somethin?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

Stak said:


> happened to me too. maybe its because you let the ghoul go or somethin?



I let him go last time and it was ok.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 28, 2010)

I shot the ghoul in the face and the quest worked fine... scared the crap out of me cause when i was leaving i had 2 cloakers walk right infront of me on their way out of the basment


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> I shot the ghoul in the face and the quest worked fine... scared the crap out of me cause when i was leaving i had 2 cloakers walk right infront of me on their way out of the basment



Alrighty, gonna try some stuff out. And yeah, those douches walk around there like its nobodys business.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2010)

Good performance/tweak thread at overclock.net including some DX9 fix. I didn't delve too deep as I don't own this game yet.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/851242-fallout-nv-essential-mods-thread.html


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Good performance/tweak thread at overclock.net including some DX9 fix. I didn't delve too deep as I don't own this game yet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/851242-fallout-nv-essential-mods-thread.html



I think I'm going to try out that d3dx9.dll fix mentioned.

I have only played for some 3 hours and thought I had no problems... till I went to the NCR Mojave Outpost, as soon as there came more than 4 or 5 NPC's on the monitor my fps shot down to 20


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

just get the ATi dll fix and be done with it its on newvegas nexus it workst he same as the other dx9dll except it forces the use of ati shaders so all graphics options work etc


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha, I got banned from Gahmorra.  I played roulette up to about 1200 chips, then played blackjack up to about 2600 chips.  I saved the game, then played the slots.  I went down to 1400, then up 400 serveral times, then got two cherries and a bar (1000 chips), and right after that, 7 7 7 (6000 chips).  It kicked me out of the slots with the manger saying I was banned.  None of the tables work there anymore but I cashed in over 10,000 chips.  1000 chips I paid for, 50 chips were free from the quest.  I wonder what specifically makes them give you the boot?  Earnings over 5000 chips?

I'm gonna go knock up Tops and Ultra-Lux now.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 28, 2010)

So how are the bugs? I heard it's worse than Fallout 3.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

... with the DLL fix, does that mean it's running in DX9?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

it runs in DX9 no matter what god damn its like ppl cant think

if gamebryo is based on Net Immerse that would mean

if Morrowind id DX 8.1 and Oblivion is 9.0c using shader model 2,0 and fallout 3 also is using 9.0c with shader 2.0 then what would new vegas be??? if you guessed shader model 2.0 and thereby DX9 then DING DING DING we have a winner

sorry for being an ass ahead of time but it seems Obsidian broke some aspects of the fucking construction set so some textures can be replaced others cant currently power armor cannot have textures replaced currently ive yet to find a work around and its pissing me off greatly as instead of loading the proper texture it just loads the ground texture on the armor. I really wish Obsidian would just close there doors and off themselves theyve never managed to release a game that works right


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2010)

RevengE said:


> So how are the bugs? I heard it's worse than Fallout 3.


I'd say about equal.  The game is playable but you'll probably get annoyed a few times.


I got over 8000 chips from Tops (got 6000 again from the slots) and they gave me a private suite.  That might mean I have two because I coerced Benny into giving me one. XD

I wonder how high the Tops will go before I get the boot...


Edit: Right after posting that, I got lemon + lemon + lemon which is an 8000 chip payout.  Over 16000 chips at the Tops and I got banned. XD


Edit: Yup, I have the High-Roller suite and the Presidential Suite in the Tops with 40,000 caps in the pocket.  Now it's time to milk Ultra-Lux.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd say about equal.  The game is playable but you'll probably get annoyed a few times.
> 
> 
> I got over 8000 chips from Tops (got 6000 again from the slots) and they gave me a private suite.  That might mean I have two because I coerced Benny into giving me one. XD
> ...



I was thinking about picking it up tonight after work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd say about equal.  The game is playable but you'll probably get annoyed a few times.
> 
> 
> I got over 8000 chips from Tops (got 6000 again from the slots) and they gave me a private suite.  That might mean I have two because I coerced Benny into giving me one. XD
> ...



lol, thats great, but, did you get to keep the suites after being banned? And if so, thats kind of interesting, "no gambling, but you can live here".

Hopefully it's not a lifetime ban, would kind of suck to get banned everywhere and then not be able to gamble.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, you keep the suites and still have access to everything except the games.

Ultra-Lux cut off is at 15,000.  You get a suite around 11,500.  Now I got heavy pockets at 55,000.  Ultra-Lux unfortunately doesn't have slots so I got via the old tricks in Blackjack + 10 Luck. XD


I don't think there is anywhere left for me to gamble.   I don't know if it is lifetime but I got a feeling it is.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

Marine Power Armor Real Time render sadly New Vegas Geck still refuses to allow the use of my textures even after doing everything to a T i will be testing via Fo3 shortly to see if its a New Vegas issue only or if i borked something on my end which is highly unlikely at this point


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks very cool, Steam Punk in color.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you guys have a vision Ill be more then happy to lend my Photoshop skills.


----------



## Stak (Oct 28, 2010)

that makes that armourmuch better looking nice one!

hehe i installed the faster walking mod. much better


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it runs in DX9 no matter what god damn its like ppl cant think
> 
> if gamebryo is based on Net Immerse that would mean
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it is shader model 4.0, having to be enabled for shader model 3 for troubleshooting, as mentioned directly by the INI files of the game:

"...fGamma=1.0000
bAllow30Shaders=0
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
bDoStaticAndArchShadows=0..."

From Tweakguides:
"bAllow30Shaders=0 - If set to 1, this option will allow (but not force) the use of Shader Model 3.0 on graphics cards which support it, namely Nvidia GeForce 6600 or newer, or ATI X1000 series or newer. This can potentially improve performance when using HDR rendering for example. However to force the actual use of 3.0 Shaders after making the above change, you will also need to check your RenderInfo.txt file, found under the same directory as your .ini files, and near the bottom the file check which shader package it uses (e.g. Shader Package : 13). Then go to the \\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3\Data\Shaders\ folder and rename that particular package to something else (e.g. rename shaderpackage013.sdp to shaderpackage013._bak. Now copy shaderpackage019.sdp and paste it back into the same directory, and rename this new copy to the package name your card uses (e.g. rename it to shaderpackage013.sdp in this example). This will supposedly force Fallout 3 to use the Shader Model 3.0 shaders in the game. In practice this doesn't appear to noticeably alter image quality or performance, so at best it might be used for troubleshooting purposes (Fallout.ini)."

It says troubleshooting, or do I have it backwards? I thought the newer one would be the slower one?

Hmm I reckon some black/really dark grey ninja looking armor would be cool


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

British SAS then Red Brotherhood of Steel last up is the Army Ranger Desert Combat T51-B power armor which is my favorite so far


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> British SAS then Red Brotherhood of Steel last up is the Army Ranger Desert Combat T51-B power armor which is my favorite so far
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/british sas.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/red render.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/Army ranger render.jpg



Are you going to be sharing these to use in game?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is shader model 4.0, having to be enabled for shader model 3 for troubleshooting, as mentioned directly by the INI files of the game:
> 
> "...fGamma=1.0000
> bAllow30Shaders=0
> ...



it dosent work not all items in game have shader model 3.0 applied it results in say a helmet being invisible and causing your characters ears and hair to dissappear as well the game is Shader model 2.0b and thats it 3.0 is half assed and not used and since its DX9 ONLY as Oblivion Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas ARE console ports they have no use of DX10 aka Shader model 4,0 the game engine and its features are still 9.0 and since shader model 4.0 is DX10 and the game dosent use DX10 means 4,0 dosent exist for this game at all

and yes soon as a work around is found to allow the Textures to be applied in the GECK these will be made public but right now the Geck WILL NOT ALLOW THE TEXTURES  to be applied to power armor at all period its why you will find 0 custom power armor mods for New Vegas so far but other armor mods work just fine Obsidian fucked something up currently so we all have to wait and it should be said but everyone is gonna have to wait for them to fix it 

and another key note these textures are subject to change at any time i deem fit and are not finished versions only the Army Ranger Desert Combat is close to being finished the rest are all beta designs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

I really like the look of that green power armor.  Very nice work!  

My dream is to be able to have the same armor as the Terran Marines in Starcraft.  Also, instead of the pipboy, you have that light coming onto your cheek like the marine suits have.  Would be a neat mod.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2010)

My crew


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

Urban Warrior will be custom tailored stat wise to be slightly better then any other Power armor in game by a few DT but wieght will be much higher will use a custom modified emblem later on that identifies the Courier aka main character we play as im think the The Army Ranger Desert Combat suit will be a Nellis Faction armor for obvious reasons


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it runs in DX9 no matter what god damn its like ppl cant think
> 
> if gamebryo is based on Net Immerse that would mean
> 
> ...



Only just seen that post 

I guess I'm the winner here then 

No probs for being a bit of an ass , made me LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2010)

Red Devil of the Mojave T51-B


----------



## Stak (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35645

i found this texture mod testing now

edit: nvm this one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 29, 2010)

well im done moding for today 7 hrs and still no working way to get New Vegas to use the textures in the GECK and since it wont work there they wont load in game either so until thats resolved all these textures are just pretty ideas going nowhere fast


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Ok I've started a new game and encountered a bug. When I do the quest for the nightskin Davison, after I find out about the shipment of stealthboys, when I go to his room to tell him, as soon as I click E, he starts attacking me. Any thoughts?



maybe you knocked over the brahmin skull?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

Boom... Headshot to some random guy called Manny... he said he was a sniper so I got worried and thought I'd not give him the chance of ever shooting me 

... I'm pretty much at the game still, even more compared to some of you guy's :/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 29, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Boom... Headshot to some random guy called Manny... he said he was a sniper so I got worried and thought I'd not give him the chance of ever shooting me
> 
> ... I'm pretty much at the game still, even more compared to some of you guy's :/



the guy in the dino mouth? pretty sure u needed him for the main questline


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the guy in the dino mouth? pretty sure u needed him for the main questline



nah not main quest, you dont need him at all.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the guy in the dino mouth? pretty sure u needed him for the main questline



you can kill him and take the needed note from his cold dead body


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 29, 2010)

will the ati version enable the 3.0 shaders on a nvidia card ?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> will the ati version enable the 3.0 shaders on a nvidia card ?



no, the game doesnt use 3.0 shaders.

a quick google on the matter showed that the ATI fix locked to shader 2.0b, while the nv fix locked to 2.0a


the game ENGINE supports 3.0 (hence it appearing in the ini files) but they were never implemented.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 29, 2010)

This game is HOT


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just get the ATi dll fix and be done with it its on newvegas nexus it workst he same as the other dx9dll except it forces the use of ati shaders so all graphics options work etc



Done.

It's amazing what a performance difference it makes! It's always a steady 50 - 60 now (ultra settings with 2xAA) whereas before it stuttered a lot and took dips down to 18 fps.

What's more, I've been scrutinizing things and can see no image quality difference at all - the npc's still have the same facial expressions and all.
_________________________________

Btw crazyeyesreaper your re-textures are awesome!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2010)

I should have a Fallout New Vegas Save Editor out soon.  It has all the same features of the original...


Edit: Done.  The tutorial is deceptive in FNV.  That's important because the tutorial changes the structure of the save.  Anyway, it appears to be working well enough. XD


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## TIGR (Oct 29, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/FalloutNV 2010-10-29 11-38-21-82.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/FalloutNV 2010-10-29 11-38-32-47.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/FalloutNV 2010-10-29 11-39-16-48.jpg



I had been looking for a way around the bluffs when I came across those signs in the game. When I saw them, all I could think was "creepy." 

Any guesses on who in the FONV storyline may have put them there and why?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I had been looking for a way around the bluffs when I came across those signs in the game. When I saw them, all I could think was "creepy."
> 
> Any guesses on who in the FONV storyline may have put them there and why?



there was that perk you could pick for 'weird shit', likely its to do with that.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> there was that perk you could pick for 'weird shit', likely its to do with that.



Ahh, I didn't even think of that. Do you mean the "Wild Wasteland" trait? I did take that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Ahh, I didn't even think of that. Was it the "Wild Wasteland" trait? I did take that.



sounds right, yeah. tons of silly references and weird things (such as "they're coming out of the god damned walls! gamer over man, game over!" on an NCR radio transmission


----------



## Stak (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35395

just found this. pretty awesome,  for the ones that go with ncr enemies


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the guy in the dino mouth? pretty sure u needed him for the main questline



I got worried there for a moment 



Mussels said:


> nah not main quest, you dont need him at all.





AltecV1 said:


> you can kill him and take the needed note from his cold dead body



... Then I seen these post's and knew I'd got away with it


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds right, yeah. tons of silly references and weird things (such as "they're coming out of the god damned walls! gamer over man, game over!" on an NCR radio transmission



And some times there is some thing in the wall.  Although not sure that about the trait but a passage leading to a legion camp the writing on the rock is click-able. It's the camp near the airport to the SW?.


----------



## Stak (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35160

and another one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright as of this Moment I have gotten the texture replace to work inside Fallout 3 i am now working on the same process in New Vegas below is a Screen grab from the Geck showing the Red Devil T51-B power armor in action with a Vertibird Gatling Laser

so far Normal Maps have been increased to 1024x1024 up from the default 512x512 texture size is still 1024x1024 as higher res for the camo wouldnt make a difference to be honest 






new black brotherhood armor instead of using the BoS insignia im using the Paladin insignia so far seems everything is working okay so the T51-D should be released soon 





All 6 variations Final edits now being implemented in game

Top Left = Urban Warrior 
Top Center = US marine
Top Right = Red Devil
Bottom Left = Mysterious Paladin
Bottom Center = Brotherhood Of Steel
Bottom Right = Desert Army Ranger






*70% complete soon to be released


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 29, 2010)

I want the blue, that looks sexy.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I want the blue, that looks sexy.



 .... I prefer the green one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 29, 2010)

i can do custom textures once done all u gotta do is go to the texture folder that refers to the mod files and over right them aka copy paste done those are the 6 im adding to the game world in various locations


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

Think I may reinstall FallOut 3 again for this


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 29, 2010)

why this works for New Vegas only right now im not bothering with Fo3 as i have to manually add every texture and file path its a bitch im doing it once and thats it


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, I've just gone and reread your earlier post and it seems I miss read that post. 

... New Vegas it is


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

Armors now in Game and fully functional Will be uploaded to newvegas nexus soon


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 30, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Armors now in Game and fully functional Will be uploaded to newvegas nexus soon
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/armortypes in game.jpg



Those are clean.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

if u want a custom texture file for any of the above armors send me a PM with a link to an image thats close to what you want if its camo color link it particular military branch link it favorite color LINK IT to me via a PM and ill see what i can do first come first serve and i may or may not fulfill the request depending on how things go as i still have another 18-20 armors to modify before im done


The above armors are now ready for download
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35903


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2010)

Good 'ol Ice T. 

http://twitter.com/FINALLEVEL/status/28896055927


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2010)

I have concluded...

I'd rather see Obsidian Entertainment work on a sequel to Alpha Protocol than another Fallout title.  Fallout New Vegas is good, but Alpha Protocol is great; bugs included.

I beat Alpha Protocol at least 4 times and I wouldn't complain about beating it again.  Fallout New Vegas, the replay value got sucked out of it after beating it just once.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 30, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have concluded...
> 
> I'd rather see Obsidian Entertainment work on a sequel to Alpha Protocol than another Fallout title.  Fallout New Vegas is good, but Alpha Protocol is great; bugs included.
> 
> I beat Alpha Protocol at least 4 times and I wouldn't complain about beating it again.  Fallout New Vegas, the replay value got sucked out of it after beating it just once.



Not saying I agree but appreciate you sharing your conclusions.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 30, 2010)

My game is fucked, 

It crashed for no reason last night and now every time I try to start it, it says FalloutNV launcher has stopped working and CTDs. WTF

How do I save my saved games to another folder?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 30, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> How do I save my saved games to another folder?



Do you want to save them to another directory from in-game, or just backup all your saved games to a different directory?

Your saved games directory is probably something like *C:\Users\username\Documents\My Games\FalloutNV\Saves*.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> It crashed for no reason last night and now every time I try to start it, it says FalloutNV launcher has stopped working and CTDs. WTF


Crashes at the launcher?  I smell corruption in game files.  I'd run scandisk and check the HDD S.M.A.R.T. to make sure the drive ain't dying.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 30, 2010)

My Male Character






My Female Character


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 30, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> My Male Character
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/FalloutNV 6.jpg
> 
> ...



I love the hair and outfit of your female character, which mods are you using?


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I love the hair and outfit of your female character, which mods are you using?



hair: http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34792

outfit: http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34989

im also using high resolution female body mod but i think you need do register at newvegasnexus.com as that goes under the "Naughty" category 
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34702


----------



## TricksterMatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Yay, my fallout new vegas has finally arrived today after like 1 and a half week of waiting -_-... Can't wait to play it now  does anyone suggest I should download the ati dll fix?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 30, 2010)

TricksterMatt said:


> Yay, my fallout new vegas has finally arrived today after like 1 and a half week of waiting -_-... Can't wait to play it now  does anyone suggest I should download the ati dll fix?



I do. Here's why.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

TricksterMatt said:


> Yay, my fallout new vegas has finally arrived today after like 1 and a half week of waiting -_-... Can't wait to play it now  does anyone suggest I should download the ati dll fix?



just use the TEMO command in the consoles first, dont bother with the fix if you dont need it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0EcoCkog6E

This goes out too all birthday hat fans in Fallout!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 30, 2010)

Rofl


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2010)

All I want to do is play fallout, but damn it windows just had to crash....So I ran windows recovery, and started it around 10AM. It's now about 1:20PM, and it's taking it's sweet time doing scan disk. I swear it's about 1% ever 10mins it seems, and it's only at 42%.....I'm just going to let it do it's thing though.

Plus the mail man is late today....It's Saturday, and he didn't leave my package at the post office cause I already checks....he is normally around by 12, but today it seems he is taking his sweet time.


PLUS I haz a bloody migraine today...


/rant

Just want to play vegas for a while


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

ill start modding the T 45-d armors tomorrow after that ill start modding the Enclave power armors and tesla armors


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> All I want to do is play fallout, but damn it windows just had to crash....So I ran windows recovery, and started it around 10AM. It's now about 1:20PM, and it's taking it's sweet time doing scan disk. I swear it's about 1% ever 10mins it seems, and it's only at 42%.....I'm just going to let it do it's thing though.
> 
> Plus the mail man is late today....It's Saturday, and he didn't leave my package at the post office cause I already checks....he is normally around by 12, but today it seems he is taking his sweet time.
> 
> ...



... you know it's just going to say no errors was found press any key to continue


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 30, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> My Male Character
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/FalloutNV 6.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, I really need to get those mods, the characters look much better!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to Kick ass and chew gum but im all outta gum


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice. Looks good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

For my own personal enjoyment i created an Enclave Army 30 men strong i went in gun blazing with my 2 companions from above on Hardcore + Very Hard I put up 1 hell of a fight but in the End the Enclave proved far to strong both in superior armament and numbers the Enclave Remnant bunker is not guarded by a 30 man + army

i think im gonna added Brotherhood of steel nearby make it 50 vs 50 giant army battle should be pretty fucking awesome just wish fraps worked for me so i could record in game footage but sadly its a no go for now	


























more pics coming soon


----------



## Stak (Oct 31, 2010)

What you could do is 25  BoS paladins vs 60 legion centurion and see what happens. BoS would kick ass but it could be spectacular.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

yea its at 45 enclave vs 40 bos and it works me + bos won but casualties were excessive without the dx9dll its uplayable with the dll i think 100 man battle is doable on a 5850 or better gpu i made a video file its encoding right now at 1280x720 got a few hours to go on the encode as its in premiere pro but yea it was god damn fantastic to watch















it looks way better in motion 2hrs left on the encode then i gotta upload it

for those with super rigs i might do a 100 vs 100 battle for those with balls of steel for reference on Hardcore with very hard difficulty it took 6 mins to wipe out the enemy army i think 100 vs 100 would be nearly 15mins of non stop bloodbath action but your gonna need a quadcore and a gtx 470 or better to run it with the DLL fix just to get playable frame rates


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea its at 45 enclave vs 40 bos and it works me + bos won but casualties were excessive without the dx9dll its uplayable with the dll i think 100 man battle is doable on a 5850 or better gpu ... for those with super rigs i might do a 100 vs 100 battle for those with balls of steel for reference on Hardcore with very hard difficulty it took 6 mins to wipe out the enemy army i think 100 vs 100 would be nearly 15mins of non stop bloodbath action but your gonna need a quadcore and a gtx 470 or better to run it with the DLL fix just to get playable frame rates



That looks pretty awesome. If you'd like to do a 100 vs 100 I could volunteer a bit of graphics horsepower to put behind such a battle....


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 31, 2010)

any of you know if it is possible do change character models in save file or through some other means?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

TIGR said:


> That looks pretty awesome. If you'd like to do a 100 vs 100 I could volunteer a bit of graphics horsepower to put behind such a battle....



that would be great the DLL fix = game crashes no matter for me now so i have no way to actually test the strain on hardware

also heres a video of the battle currently

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJaB4M0q-L4

anyone that would like to participate in helping me with this large scale battle mod send me a PM i need 3 more ppl MAX and i want everything kept low key for the moment ill provide a save game will all needed items of which to test the mod so that you can give me feedback on performance


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 31, 2010)

try the temo fix?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

temo fix dosent do jack shit never did im gonna grab the new shader mod that has a seperate dll for dx9 that should fix my performance issues i hope

a single 5850 at stock clock is not enough to push this MOD at 1920x1200 0xAA average Frame Rate is  8-23fps with dll fix and temo combined or without you need some serious GPU muscle for this Mod even 40 v 40 is rough 100v100 will cripple a rig unless its an i7 with 2-3 gpus namely at least 3 5850s or 3 460s


working on a fortified Brotherhood of Steel position first mod will be 30 v 30 then next step up 45 vs 45 then 60 vs 60 then 75 vs 75 and finally 100 vs 100


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, someone has sand in their vagina, just trying to help 

UPDATE AS OF 24/10/10

FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CAUSE OF FRAMESKIPPING - GAME 64HZ ENGINE FLAW

Quote:
This Fixes the 64hz bug , it's true what happens. The engine runs at 64HZ/64FPS but the monitor is at 60HZ. So what the game engine does is drop 4frames per second to sync the engine with the graphics card/monitor this is what causes the frame skipping. Only one other game engine does this and thats the one with Doom 3 and Prey !
(((( FRAMESKIP/STUTTER FIX INSTRUCTIONS ))))

1) Install FallOut 3 Vegas
2) Install the fallout new vegas update 2 or make sure it's ver 1.1.1.271
3) Copy over the fallout new vegas update 2 NOCD ( skiddy  )
4) Download and unpack preliminary_4 into your vegas dir
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=34832
4B) **Or you could try the 4GB And Stuttering Fix Mod instead
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=35262
Unpack into your vegas directory
5) Download the NEW d3d9 perf fix ( this one doesn't mess with your shaders like the original did , the one tweakforce was moaning about ) , unpack into vegas root directory
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=34778
6) Run the Main Game launcher Put Water Multisampling to LOW and everything else the way you want it!
7) Apply
8) Run the no_stutter.bat or FNV4GB.exe depending on which stutter mod you used

TOTALY SMOOTH GAMEPLAY HARDLY ANY STUTTER/FRAMESKIPPING( Don't use ifpsclamp )

=============

UPDATE FOR NO_STUTTER.BAT

Quote:
When you run the no_stutter.bat make sure it's working as it can have issues with different dir's to default!. To check this , load the text file called sr_New_Vegas_Stutter_Remover.txt , if it is correct and working it will say


initialize0() running in thread d30
initialize1() running in thread d30
Critical Sections mode 2 (improve fairness): 
timeBeginPeriod: 0 -> 1
AutoInitialize finished
Improved_GetTickCount seems to be working
timeEndPeriod: 1 -> 0

Improved_GetTickCount seems to be working <- this is also an important bit , if it isn't working then you will NOT have a stutter/frameskip fix!

However if it says something like this


initialize0() running in thread cf0
initialize1() running in thread cf0
Stutter Remover: failed to find ini path
Creating new .ini file at path E:\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout New Vegas\Data\nvse\plugins\
ERROR:
TextSection::save_file: error opening file "E:\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout New Vegas\Data\nvse\plugins\"

You have a directory problem , basically it's trying to create the directory and it can't. So you will have to do it yourself. You have to go in to the data folder, create a new folder, name it "nvse", then go in to that folder, create a new folder, name that folder "plugins", then go back and run "no_stutter.bat" again.
=======================


26TH OCTOBER UPDATE ( THE PROBLEM SOURCE , *GetTickCount* )

Vegas Stutter Remover
Quote:
If everything is working right then it should create a new sr_New_Vegas_Stutter_Remover.log, which will include a line like "Improved_GetTickCount seems to be working".
4GB exe Memory/Stutter Remover Mod
Quote:
FNV4GB additionally hooks and replaces the Windows GetTickCount() function that may improve stuttering.
I was doing more research today and googled " Windows GetTickCount() " , this is what is improved or fixed in both the stutter fix mods for oblivion/fallout 3/vegas , which fixes my frameskipping.

Quote:
but if I understand your code correctly, what bFix64Hertz does is replace GetTickCount with a version that has a 1ms resolution rather than the ~15ms resolution of the stock one? And I'm guessing this works because Oblivion uses its own timer routines (but using GetTickCount to get elapsed time) rather than the Windows ones?
Reply to the above Quote

Quote:
The windows ones actually come from the HAL rather than windows itself, which might explain why there aren't complaints about this from xbox users... HALs differ a bit between different sorts of computers. Or that's my understanding, all I do is mess with how GetTickCount gets linked in to Oblivion.exe/Fallout/Vegas.
Quote:
I ran this code (post#5) and the only problem I see is periodic stuttering of movement, maybe due to the way GetTickCount values are used. What specific issues are you seeing?
GetTickCount Wikipedia

Quote:
GetTickCount works on all Windows platforms that support the Windows API. It measures time in milliseconds (though it does not have millisecond resolution; its value is typically updated every 16ms), and is in many cases precise enough to measure the speed of code execution in algorithms.

Another VERY interesting post quote

Quote:
Note that this also makes a number of other changes besides the spincounts, including changing Oblivion from running its main game logic timer off of GetTickCount (which increments at 64 Hertz on most computers, creating a nasty interference patterns with most refresh rates, aka microstuttering) to running it off of timeGetTime, wrapping Oblivion in a timeBeginPeriod(1) region, causing it to yield unneeded time with Sleep, and several changes to the way Oblivion game logic timing reacts to framerates and fluctuations in framerates.
Quote:
I'm tired and sleepy, so excuse any mistakes.

It's not a tick stutter. It's still frame stutter. The thing is that you use GetTickCount() to measure the time in ms since the system got started.

So you call the function, you get a value like 256, then later on you call it again and you get 272. You can use the delta between subsequent calls to measure the time that has elapsed (16 ms) and use this to see which things within the game engine need to be handled. E.g. the renderer might be hardwired to run every 30 ms (giving a theoretical maximum of ~33 frames per second).

GetTickCount()'s granularity has varied over the course of various Windows versions, apparently 5 ms on Windows 95 up to 15-16 on more recent versions. (I am not entirely sure which part of the hardware it uses to pull timing from, it doesn't seem to be either RTC or ACPI, maybe the old 8254 PIT?)

I think the problem lies that if you have a granularity of 16 ms and you use a refresh of 60 Hz for your monitor, the rendering parts of your code will constantly be triggered on wrong timing parts to properly coincide with the refresh of the monitor. Using timeGetTime() will give you, typically, a more precise counter, although the default apparently is 5 ms, but that would coincide better with the 60 Hz refresh of the monitor.

(And for those who are more versed in engine/rendering coding, feel free to point out my mistakes, I am still relatively new to graphics engine programming.)


DOOM 3 / PREY

Quote:
Apparently Doom 3 has a fixed 60 fps tic check system wherbyes you can not run it at more than 60 fps. Its like a 1 second interval check, apparently to stop online cheating.

The more i looked into it the more cases i have found with people experiencing this "tic stutter bug".

com_fixedtic 1 and com_precisetic 0 are meant to fix the stutter but alas for me they dont.
What do you guys make of that? , a Possible problem with some systems and TIC Rates? , is it called the tic stutter bug?. Why does the GetTickCount cause me so much grief with frameskipping?.

Of any relevance?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

my point is mussels and others have mentioned Temo fix and TIGR already showed it dose NOTHING to help

 Fallout: New Vegas!
min avg max
No DLL Fix  ....... 13	24	44
No DLL Fix, temo	19	34	43
w\DLL Fix   .......  34	43	52
w\DLL Fix, temo	30	44	53

so there ago again Temo fails to do a damn thing an average of 34 = better yes but since npcs keep loading and dissappearing means your still dropping to 19fps all the damn time meaning temo = usless in a fire fight lol especially since enclave and bos are wearing full helmets meaning they dont HAVE EMOTIONS to display lol


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 31, 2010)

Did he test it on multiple different computers with different hardware and software?
Also a reminder from Solaris17 in another thread about colorful language being used on these forums - 





> "Im going to need to ask you both actually immedietely to calm down and to please edit your posts. I personally think the english language is flexible enough to allow yourseves to exprese yourselves and get your point across with out the unnessisary overuse of such colorfull language....
> 
> PLEASE edit your posts and drop it whatever simple misunderstanding however a misunderstanding turning into an argument and spilling out into a popular world wide known forum is NOT a good thing. regardless of how you feel and how much of a ''conversation'' you wish or even think you are having it is indeed an argument and not a mer discussion as much as we all hope it could be. and as such might i add is in direct violation of forum rules so acting on your better judgment poorly codded games aside id ask you to rethink the situation a little bit and clean this up before less pleasent things happen.  check back soon"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats just a baseline test, companies run things like that on multiple different configurations, but people don't have the resources to do that. But from other people I know with the game, the results are very similar, temo helps, the dll helps even more. It is what it is, if the results of someone else's tests aren't enough, you'll just have to run them yourself then and see what you end up with and toss up those results.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

ive run Temo it dosent help period for me and again the area i need more performance there are no NPCs that can display emotions on there faces lol with the power armor helmets your characters head isnt even THERE lol thus temo = useless lol listerally it comes down to the fact the dll fix is broken for me for the time being ever since steam client updated it hasnt worked just crashes the game thus why im trying to get ppl with various rigs to test the mod tell me to use temo after its been shown to do nothing isnt helping.

anyway 30vs30 is ready still need 3 more testers


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Did he test it on multiple different computers with different hardware and software?



Yes. I perform extensive testing all popular games because roughly half of my computer clients are gamers.

The graphics setups I've tested so far are single and dual card nVidia 8800, 9800, 200 and lower 400 series cards. I have done no tri or quad SLI FONV testing, nor have I tested with 470 or 480 cards yet.

From AMD/ATI I've only done 4800, 5700, and 5800 series testing in single, dual, and tri CrossFireX configurations. I have no lower 5000 series or any 6000 series AMD cards to test with yet.

All graphics configurations have been tested with AMD dual, quad, and hexa core Phenom IIs (no tri- core or Athlons) CPUs, and Intel Core i3, i5, and i7 dual and quad cores (no Core 2, Pentium, Xeon, or hexa core Intel) CPUs.

I test with a few different each of nVidia and AMD/ATI drivers, and at five different screen resolutions and a few different AA settings. Detail level settings that I test depend on the game; in the case of FONV, I have tested all hardware configurations at Low, Medium, High, and Ultra. All tests are run twice if results are consistent, more times if significant inconsistencies are identified.

I won't claim to know what the numbers would be with the parts I haven't tested with (as noted above), but with what I _have_ tested, the trend has been the same (otherwise I would have posted about it): toggling temo does have an impact, and generally a positive one, but it's far less consistent and significant than using the DLL fix.



SabreWulf69 said:


> FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CAUSE OF FRAMESKIPPING - GAME 64HZ ENGINE FLAW....



I'm curious about how this impacts me, as on my own personal gaming rig I use a monitor with an 85hz refresh rate.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

tigr u got a pm incoming

30 vs 30 is now in testing phase

50 vs 50 now in testing phase

75 vs 75 now in testing phase


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

Enclave vs the Brotherhood Battle of Supremacy 

30v30
50v50
75v75 
are no gold status grab them and have fun

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=36126


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2010)

I started a new game since i was vilified by almost EVERONE, now im doing things slower and making sure i dont piss off every one


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my point is mussels and others have mentioned Temo fix and TIGR already showed it dose NOTHING to help
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas!
> min avg max
> ...





uhhh... a 5-10FPS boost is nothing?


SabreWulf69: the links to your fixes are already dead


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

the 10 fps dosent matter mussels whenever a damn NPC comes on screen it still drops to 19 so there for not its not acceptable when using the actual ATI dll theres no loss in image quality and the minimum for me is 30fps 30fps min is better then 19 when theres no image quality loss


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the 10 fps dosent matter mussels whenever a damn NPC comes on screen it still drops to 19 so there for not its not acceptable when using the actual ATI dll theres no loss in image quality and the minimum for me is 30fps 30fps min is better then 19 when theres no image quality loss



it does matter to me, its what gets my system over the performance limit to make gameplay smooth. we now know that its a compound issue between the 64Hz crap, temo, and something else (that the dll fixes), but even so its silly to tell everyone they need all the fixes, when many just need the temo command - which DOESNT modify game files or mess with quality.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

and yet again DLL dosent do a damn thing you realize theres a java app that creates DLLs for your direct GPU now and fixes the issues as well so you can configure the game to run properly with a dll tailored to your gpu. Its a damn dll file drop and go its not modifying anything if it dosent work remove it and it works better then the Temo fix

temo - 35 avg
 dll = 60 avg

temo - 20min
dll = 30min

so temo is 25fps slower on average and 10fps slower on min fps so again its a moot point and temo + dll only gives me 1fps so really whys it so hard to use a dll? especially when newer mods let you force the game to detect your GPU and use a custom dll tailored to your gpu

and your saying dosent modify game files blah blah blah its a god damn bethesda game everyone mods the damn files or the ini so its again a damn moot point dll fix works better offers better gameplay and works just fine especially since i created my own 5800 dx9 dll for the game steam dosent seem to despise the dll now on my end so the games now fixed and runs flawlessly even the large scale battle mod works now without issue and im sorry Temo cant fix that  dll = 29fps avg temo - 8fps avg so yea sorry temo = dosent cut it no matter how you slice it

i think your still basing things off the Dll that was tailored to Nvidia cards which isnt the case anymore

and i can tell you right now the DLL fix if you get the right one for your gpu either nvidia or ati dll fix results in no image quality loss. if you run the wrong dll though then that could be an issue


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

Kids read the above post.  This is why you should stay in school.  Those English skills will always be useful.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

ah shut it laughing man


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 1, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yes. I perform extensive testing all popular games because roughly half of my computer clients are gamers.
> 
> The graphics setups I've tested so far are single and dual card nVidia 8800, 9800, 200 and lower 400 series cards. I have done no tri or quad SLI FONV testing, nor have I tested with 470 or 480 cards yet.
> 
> ...



Wicked, CRT ftw  And, wow... impressively extensive. Hmm my fix links aren't my personal sources, sorry about that, but try to find them elsewhere, you get the general drift of it  And yeah mussels, finding out the actual cause of the problem rather than chucking a random dll in there which for "whatever" reason seems to work would be good. It would be good if someone found out the exact reason for why it does actually work, and then maybe a report can be made to Bethesda for them to make a new patch to fix the issue once and for all officially


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

i can agree on finding the issue but its an issue thats been around for 4 + years and has no real fix yet so either accept that the DLL work and just roll with it or u can try and tinker as i have and get no where the engine needs to be fixed by the developer its not something bethesda or obsidian can really do you see bethesda licensed the engine but there still using the same engine with no real changes

its why morrowind could be imported to oblivion and oblivion in some aspects could be imported to fallout 3 and fallout 3 nearly directly to New Vegas the only reason oblivion and fo3 dont mix is the skeleton and animations  tied to it are altered slightly otherwise stuff from morrowind  7 years ago works in Fallout New Vegas today the Engine troubles have been around since as far back as Morrowind the Morrwind Graphics Extender fixed some of the issues but otherwise there still present today. I dont work for Emergent Game Technologies so i dont know the inner workings of the game engine i dont have source code and i sure as hell couldnt fix the issue alone even if i did. Its something we have to live with. The Gamebryo engine of today was original brought out in 2001 and it really hasnt changed much accept for support for new direct X's lol.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 1, 2010)

Walls of texts after walls of texts  I like to have a bolded thesis line and or conclusion/summary 

but I'll say, regarding the last post, that even if these are 7 year old problems, they eem easily fixable or at least have a work around; so I am guessing they will probably fix it with a patch in the future


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2010)

This fps thing isnt the only problem i had a bunch of quest go broken on me in the sp and a few times lost hours of play time due to things glitching out during quests and me not being able to advance.

I don't understand why the game was released like this in the first place it seems like this glitch effects just about every gfx card configuration out there, so what the hell did they test on which made the game run amazing.

@crazyeyesreaper PLEASE


----------



## n-ster (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea, but the game was hyped enough that they rushed it so that they could get those release sells


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 1, 2010)

Indeed



n-ster said:


> Walls of texts after walls of texts  I like to have a bolded thesis line and or conclusion/summary
> 
> but I'll say, regarding the last post, that even if these are 7 year old problems, they eem easily fixable or at least have a work around; so I am guessing they will probably fix it with a patch in the future



Indeed



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i can agree on finding the issue but its an issue thats been around for 4 + years and has no real fix yet so either accept that the DLL work and just roll with it or u can try and tinker as i have and get no where the engine needs to be fixed by the developer its not something bethesda or obsidian can really do you see bethesda licensed the engine but there still using the same engine with no real changes
> 
> its why morrowind could be imported to oblivion and oblivion in some aspects could be imported to fallout 3 and fallout 3 nearly directly to New Vegas the only reason oblivion and fo3 dont mix is the skeleton and animations  tied to it are altered slightly otherwise stuff from morrowind  7 years ago works in Fallout New Vegas today the Engine troubles have been around since as far back as Morrowind the Morrwind Graphics Extender fixed some of the issues but otherwise there still present today. I dont work for Emergent Game Technologies so i dont know the inner workings of the game engine i dont have source code and i sure as hell couldnt fix the issue alone even if i did. Its something we have to live with. The Gamebryo engine of today was original brought out in 2001 and it really hasnt changed much accept for support for new direct X's lol.



Where there's a will there's a way, I do live with the dll, but I would love to know why exactly it works, so it can be reported to who ever is to fix be it Bethesda or whoever once they know they can fix it officially. Not also everyone has computer knowledge to even use the dll it'self, they know about 2 things, installing a game and using the updates from the game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy triple post batman


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Holy triple post batman



super saiyan kitty merging powers, go!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 1, 2010)

i guess its time to finally show up here:


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

can people use techpowerup.org for the images? they'll load a hell of a lot faster for everyone (particularly me, i can download at 1MB/s but these images take minutes to load)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> can people use techpowerup.org for the images? they'll load a hell of a lot faster for everyone (particularly me, i can download at 1MB/s but these images take minutes to load)



done


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2010)

I found a picture of Fallout 3's Tenpenny Tower in New Vegas 





Lol...





Beautiful...


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I found a picture of Fallout 3's Tenpenny Tower in New Vegas
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/ScreenShot2.jpg
> 
> Lol...
> ...



Some great shots there. The Tenpenney Tower pic is a neat find. Good eye!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2010)

*Q*

I've got 2 side-quests where I'm stuck --


1) "I Put a Spell on You" I've been waiting inside the control tower in vain. 



Spoiler



In the wiki it says that a spy should come between midnight and 2 AM but in my case no one came


 I've tried on different nights.

2) I'm trying to fight Antony's dogs to get the girl's teddy bear back for her and they keep killing me every time whereas I barely inflict any damage on them at all. 



Spoiler



this is the part in the legion's HQ, Antony strips the player off all weapons, armor and food and you have to fight the dogs wearing underwear and with only a machete. Obviously there are no stimpacks either since they take them from you when you enter their HQ


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2010)

I see a picture of a man whore talking about the size of his "rocket" then I see a picture of rockets


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I've got 2 side-quests where I'm stuck --
> 
> 
> 1) "I Put a Spell on You" I've been waiting inside the control tower in vain.
> ...



Try just going into the control tower after 1:30am if you don't see anyone. Stay low and listen for someone talking up there.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 1, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Try just going into the control tower after 1:30am if you don't see anyone. Stay low and listen for someone talking up there.



I went in there at 01:40'ish, then 



Spoiler



the guy met me directly at the door and attacked me.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

Crusader said:


> I went in there at 01:40'ish, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, make sure you save your game first haha. Perhaps if you wait until a little closer to 2am it will work.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> url]http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/ScreenShot15.jpg[/url]



Wow... those so called rockets do come into play in the game at some point then


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Wow... those so called rockets do come into play in the game at some point then



Don't confuse them with those rockets at the 



Spoiler



Dinosaur souvenir shop


... totally unrelated 

____________________________________________________________

Some nice info below, possibly meaning that NV is nearly twice as large a game than FO3


----------



## Techtu (Nov 1, 2010)

ah... That would be the ones I got mixed up with :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Some nice info below, possibly meaning that NV is nearly twice as large a game than FO3



Yeah it definitely feels a lot bigger than FO3.  Also, great find on that Tennpenny tower picture!  There are also a few more references to FO3, IE book titles, person names (some are anagrams of people from FO3!).


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2010)

Techtu said:


> ah... That would be the ones I got mixed up with :/



Those _are_ marked as a quest item though, so there should be a quest related to them. I haven't yet arrived to that quest..


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

As far as comparisons to FO3 go, I will judge FO3 as having the upper hand in just one way: it has *Three Dog*. As far as radio personalities go, I do enjoy listening to Mr. New Vegas (Wayne Newton), but Three Dog _really_ had some real charisma.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

TIGR said:


> As far as comparisons to FO3 go, I will judge FO3 as having the upper hand in just one way: it has Three Dog. As far as radio personalities go, I do enjoy Mr. New Vegas (Wayne Newton), but Three Dog _really_ had some charisma.



I prefer Three Dog as well, however after an hour of radio, things get repetitive!

Black Mountain Radio on the other hand is hilarious.  Listen to that and you will be ROFLMAOing all over.  Trust me it is entertaining hearing "Best friend Tabitha."  200% better than Three Dog!


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I prefer Three Dog as well, however after an hour of radio, things get repetitive!
> 
> Black Mountain Radio on the other hand is hilarious.  Listen to that and you will be ROFLMAOing all over.  Trust me it is entertaining hearing "Best friend Tabitha."  200% better than Three Dog!



I did get a kick out of listening to Black Mountain Radio—and then it made my day to actually see what Tabitha looks like ... or rather, what Tabitha was wearing.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2010)

New Vegas doesn't have the Medic Armour or the Super Mutant Behemoth


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> New Vegas doesn't have the Medic Armour or the Super Mutant Behemoth



or the chinese stealth suit, or a giant freaking boat.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2010)

Exactly. This one is abit silly in that the most dangerous places are all near the start (Quarry, Dead Mines and that place with the Remnant armour).

I do like the fact that the snipers on this game are actually good though.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> This fps thing isnt the only problem i had a bunch of quest go broken on me in the sp and a few times lost hours of play time due to things glitching out during quests and me not being able to advance.
> 
> I don't understand why the game was released like this in the first place it seems like this glitch effects just about every gfx card configuration out there, so what the hell did they test on which made the game run amazing.
> [/url]



dual 5850s xfired , not a single game crash, quest screw up or anything (only 9 hrs play so far, but still)
I had the steam cloud save glitch in the beginning, other than that it has been all smooth sailing.  not trying to diminish the issues some people have - but the idea that everyone has those same issues just because you do is naive, and simply not true.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> dual 5850s xfired , not a single game crash, quest screw up or anything (only 9 hrs play so far, but still)
> I had the steam cloud save glitch in the beginning, other than that it has been all smooth sailing.  not trying to diminish the issues some people have - but the idea that everyone has those same issues just because you do is naive, and simply not true.



i'm with you, games crashed on me once (autosave loaded right where it crashed) and thats it.

no broken quests, no abnormal crashes.


yeah, i also suffer the performance bug like everyone else - but thats been covered a dozen times and its easy to fix for everyone.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


>



I have that problem all the time (the Strength one).



MoonPig said:


>



Hey, it's kinda like a salad bar.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2010)

I walked in and they were all dead... so i collected them, stripped them, then later beheaded them all.... Just the way i roll.

And as for that strength one, i just laughed when i read it. I've used the medic center to increase all my stats  Thank god for the fruit machines... lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/ScreenShot34.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/ScreenShot36.jpg
> 
> ...



Do you have a UI mod or something?  Also, WTF is with all the bodies?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

New custom Enclave armors. Tesla and T45-d Are next


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 1, 2010)

nice armor's reaper. The graphics in this game seem to be lacking..its kinda dissapointing that they havent updated this engine since morrowind


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2010)

lol athlon its older then oblivion lol try Morrowind circa 2003 haha all they really did was the port code for DX9 and added a few features its sorta like games that still use Unreal engine 2.0 with heavy edits


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol athlon its older then oblivion lol try Morrowind circa 2003 haha all they really did was the port code for DX9 and added a few features its sorta like games that still use Unreal engine 2.0 with heavy edits



Who cares!  This proves that games are primarily about gameplay instead of prettiness!  I could not be more pleased!  

IMO, the next Fallout better have a new engine, it is starting to look old for a $60 game.  I will be extremely disappointed if they try to recycle the engine yet again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just scored a big bucket of WIN!

Called my local Gamestop and they have a Collector Ed. someone pre-ordered and never picked up. Hes going to hold it for me! Ill post pics when I get her home.


WIN!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just scored a big bucket of WIN!
> 
> Called my local Gamestop and they have a Collector Ed. someone pre-ordered and never picked up. Hes going to hold it for me! Ill post pics when I get her home.
> 
> ...



I hope you have a better camera than I do!  My pics of the collector's edition (2nd page or 3rd, depending on your settings) were kinda blurry.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright, I played for awhile just now, and I still don't like how the game looks and plays. It actually makes me nauseous.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

How does Wayne Newton sound in the game? I can't wait to hear him and Ron Pearlman again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2010)

new Enclave Alpha Power Armor this will be the Final Enclave armor texture before moving on to the t 45.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

that one looks good, better than the rest.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2010)

only looks good because i managed to fake a DX9 type shader in Maya lol otherwise in regular render it looks like the rest above just no camo lol

the Tesla armor is gonna be a bitch to re texture the above texture is already 13 layers for proper blending arg


----------



## Stak (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha REPCOnN is screwed up. Their test site is overrun by ghouls and their HQ has crazed bots in it. Whhat happened lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

Stak said:


> Haha REPCOnN is screwed up. Their test site is overrun by ghouls and their HQ has crazed bots in it. Whhat happened lol



obviously, it was the canadians.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> new Enclave Alpha Power Armor this will be the Final Enclave armor texture before moving on to the t 45.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/new enclave.jpg



you should make a carbon fiber power armor....that would be cool


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 2, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> you should make a carbon fiber power armor....that would be cool



Nanosuit FTW


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 2, 2010)

After hours of fine Vegas gaming on the laptop, it's started Bsod'ing only after playing Vegas or after powering it up after playing Vegas.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2010)

I would like to vote in favor of carbon fiber power armor.

Maybe you could put a little brushed aluminum in there just for looks .


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2010)

Completed the game with House and YesMan. Having fun now:

















Two Tesla armours? I think so! Bullets don't hurt me much anymore


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Completed the game with House and YesMan. Having fun now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/ScreenShot41.jpg
> 
> ...



How did you equip two tesla armors?  OMGWTFH4X!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 2, 2010)

26 DT


----------



## chris89 (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the Monty python quotes in game.





Dr Blackadder calling in for service.

Chris


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How did you equip two tesla armors?  OMGWTFH4X!



Their in the game, one is a glitch and sits over the other. Kinda funny imo


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone know why I'm getting REALLY low quality textures?




I picked ultra high settings but the whole game looks like crap (lowest quality)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 2, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Does anyone know why I'm getting REALLY low quality textures?
> http://imgur.com/inNtq.png
> I picked ultra high settings but the whole game looks like crap (lowest quality)



Check texture size from the in-game settings (press Esc while in-game and check graphic options) perhaps your texture size is set to medium or small there?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Check texture size from the in-game settings (press Esc while in-game and check graphic options) perhaps your texture size is set to medium or small there?



Nah it's set to large there
I tried getting an in game screen shot but it didn't work


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone know of a way to adjust perks?

i went without the wacky wasteland stuff on my second playthrough, and its making me sad


----------



## Stak (Nov 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> anyone know of a way to adjust perks?
> 
> i went without the wacky wasteland stuff on my second playthrough, and its making me sad



What does that perk do? You can change it at a save editor probably. I know that there is one but no link for one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 3, 2010)

Stak said:


> What does that perk even do?



It makes old women attack you...  and nuclear bombs go off in the background...  and anvils drop and kill you...  and people magically light on fire...  and deathclaws appear and kill you...

Yeah it does even more that that.  

100%
WORTH 
IT!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2010)

Stak said:


> What does that perk even do? You can change it at a save editor probably. I know that there is one but no link for one.



all the whacky shit people are finding - such as blackadder quotes, holy hand grenades and so on, are all part of the perk. no perk, no cool shit.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> all the whacky shit people are finding - such as blackadder quotes, holy hand grenades and so on, are all part of the perk. no perk, no cool shit.



http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Wild_Wasteland


----------



## Stak (Nov 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> all the whacky shit people are finding - such as blackadder quotes, holy hand grenades and so on, are all part of the perk. no perk, no cool shit.



Ooooh nice but ima stupid. I chose good natured and some other stuff(bonus unarmed) and at my first p.t. I chose faster shooting(more spread!) and another thing.

SOoOOO SeEMS a perk full of RANDOM CRAzNeSs


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah well now i need to find a cheat to let me alter it myself and get that perk enabled, but ofc i cant find it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah well now i need to find a cheat to let me alter it myself and get that perk enabled, but ofc i cant find it



I looked around to adding it...  it apparently does not have a code.  Otherwise it would be as easy as pie.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I looked around to adding it...  it apparently does not have a code.  Otherwise it would be as easy as pie.



i win 




to enable wild wasteland:


player.addperk ed568


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 3, 2010)

Stak said:


> What does that perk do?



From what I've read, this is one of the things from said perk:



Spoiler



Looks like New Vegas has some unexpected visitors..










Spoiler



About as much of their spaceship as you get to see, no-clipping to the front shows the cockpit window smashed open.










Spoiler



And where they are;


----------



## TIGR (Nov 3, 2010)

Crusader said:


> From what I've read, this is one of the things from said perk....



Canadians?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I got my Fallout:NV collector edition home last night only to find the "making of DVD" was missing. I already e-mailed them but I doubt Ill ever hear a reply. 69 bucks of fail.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Canadians?



Yeah, Canadians lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2010)

i give up on the T 45-d armors i cannot get the meshes to extract properly so i cant turn the .nif files into objs for proper working of textures as such i cannot edit the textures effectively and to try would result in 3-4x longer work times i dont have that much free time so after the tesla armor my texture files will be made ready and ill stop there mod wise as im running low on time

if someone can get working OBJ files of the T 45-d power armor i will reconsider all i can say is good luck the enclave armors and t 51-b were easy but for some reason nif skope will crash if u click on the t 45 armor to extract it as an obj. So please someone prove me wrong and get me those mesh files if you do ill make some awesome new vegas armor and ill even be a pal and port it Fallout 3


----------



## n-ster (Nov 3, 2010)

Didn't you know? Canadians are AWESOME! Our intelligence is practically extra-terrestrial!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Didn't you know? Canadians are AWESOME! Our intelligence is practically extra-terrestrial!



Sorry but all that aside I think it's hot how Canadian (chicks)  say "Fire"


----------



## Stak (Nov 3, 2010)

i can t get the console opened. i keep pressing ~ but it aint working .  whats wrong? i want wild wasteland per now


----------



## TIGR (Nov 3, 2010)

Stak said:


> i can t get the console opened. i keep pressing ~ but it aint working .  whats wrong? i want wild wasteland per now



Check this out:
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/falloutnewvegas/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-56821937&pid=959559

Hope it helps.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 3, 2010)

nothing opens... you just press ~ and then type the thing.. you'll see it on the bottom left...

Sometimes you gotta assign the key though


----------



## Stak (Nov 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/falloutnewvegas/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-56821937&pid=959559
> 
> Hope it helps. [well 1 problem at the point that i have to find microsoft ehome infrared transceiver. i dont even have it. and no typin has no effect i cant see what i type anywher and i keep jumping around and stuff


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2010)

Enclave Alpha armor Added to game might make a glow map for the red stripes on the helmet and armor to match those nice glowing red eyes lol but i havent decided yet


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 3, 2010)

I think carbon fiber with brushed aluminum accessories would look f***ing good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2010)

Alpha Armor now ready for download

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=36436



Alpha Glow added 


and i would do carbon fiber but from what ive seen in fallout it dosent exist and i try to keep things closer to in game lore etc i dont do overpower items armor or weapons etc etc etc i try and stay within what would probably be found in the game thus i stick to simple themes 






ingame with CZ57 avenger minigun now maybe just maybe i should add a few of these guys patrolling regions around new vegas  bet it would spice things up


----------



## Steevo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this game like HL2 or like stalker?


----------



## KainXS (Nov 4, 2010)

neither really, but im leaning towards stalker


----------



## Steevo (Nov 4, 2010)

I could never really get into stalker. I dunno, it just didn't have the same feeling as what HL did.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2010)

this game is definetly not stalker and not HL2... its unique!
We talk of the Fallout Feeling here! 
The Feeling that is created by sneaking mines into peoples pants, while wandering a nuclear ravaged world!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 4, 2010)

Fallout makes a post apocalyptic world funny, STALKER makes it serious and HL2 is amazing full stop.

Also, i've found every place, but i don't have the achievement


----------



## Splave (Nov 4, 2010)

I keep freezing no matter what as soon as I finish shooting the bottles at the bar about 15 minutes into the game. Load a save point try again freezes again ftl, no error screens just stops responding.
Tried editing .ini, tryed lowering settings, tryed control panel settings nothing helps...

8600m GT 512mb
C2d laptop


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Fallout makes a post apocalyptic world funny, STALKER makes it serious and HL2 is amazing full stop.
> 
> Also, i've found every place, but i don't have the achievement



You have to find places within places.  They don't show up on the world map.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 4, 2010)

how many places is there in nv ?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 4, 2010)

chaotic_uk said:


> how many places is there in nv ?



It's approximate, but might help:


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 4, 2010)

thx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any of you guys know who I should contact about my missing "making of" DVD? I'm really bummed about this.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Any of you guys know who I should contact about my missing "making of" DVD? I'm really bummed about this.



Was it made explicitly clear at the time of sale, that that DVD would be included? Is the seller uncooperative?

If yes to both, you can go through financial channels and probably get help from whatever payment service you used, your credit card company, etc. If not, mail fraud is a federal offense (I seem to recall that you purchased it online; apologies if I'm mistaken). You can take it to whatever level you think is appropriate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Was it made explicitly clear at the time of sale, that that DVD would be included? Is the seller uncooperative?
> 
> If yes to both, you can go through financial channels and probably get help from whatever payment service you used, your credit card company, etc. If not, mail fraud is a federal offense (I seem to recall that you purchased it online; apologies if I'm mistaken). You can take it to whatever level you think is appropriate.



No I bought it at a local gamestop. It was the last one on site. Its a CE so you know its hard to come by. It was sealed and brand new.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I bought it at a local gamestop. It was the last one on site. Its a CE so you know its hard to come by. It was sealed and brand new.



I'm sorry—I should have referred to your original post about it.

Have you talked to Gamestop yet? Otherwise it sounds like something to write straight to Bethesda about. Obviously something isn't right here. Best of luck and please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

take it to the gamestop, and they can try and take it up with the publisher.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 5, 2010)

What does it mean by no enemy heads in Fallout 3, my enemies certainly had heads, and you can shoot them too.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> What does it mean by no enemy heads in Fallout 3, my enemies certainly had heads, and you can shoot them too.



i've killed some baddies and kept their heads. also, one dogs brain.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 5, 2010)

lol awesome


----------



## purecain (Nov 5, 2010)

i started new vegas last night, had a few nooooo moments from not saving... but i'm stuck right into the game now.... 

what i really want is a high powered sniper rifle to take revenge on one perticuler group of npc's... looking forward to continuing the epic this evening....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 5, 2010)

Anti-Material Rifle for raw power, or my favourite, the Ratslayer. Nightvision and accuracy. Oh my...


----------



## Stak (Nov 5, 2010)

soo my second character is actually better than my first one. i have remnants armour and hlmet. killed all the deathclaws with anti-materiel rifle and fn-SCAR l from impulse weapon pack


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry if someone already posted this, but if you are on a 64bit OS and have 4GB+ of ram then you can get a performance boost with this:

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35262

It's meant to make Fallout New Vegas large memory address aware. Not seen it take up 4GB in practise, but certainly improved overall performance.

It also seems to fix the micro-stutter issue as seen here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj1cxogzb7Q

I recommend it because all you need to do is launch your game via this executable, works with steam and it's very easy for lazy people like me who don't like to search and replace .dll's in game directory.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

seriously, its not LAA?


btw we have our own threads here on TPU about LAA - including a program fordGT90 wrote to make it piss easy to do.

 Large Address Aware


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> seriously, its not LAA?
> 
> 
> btw we have our own threads here on TPU about LAA - including a program fordGT90 wrote to make it piss easy to do.
> ...



There exists some confusion on whether the fix mentioned improves things or not. Over at Bethesda's official forum there are guys who say it has no effect or makes things even worse.

I for one, have no stuttering and play at 2560x1440 on ultra settings with 2xAA and fps is always over 50, so I'm definitely not going to try the LAA fix on the basis that I shouldn't try to fix what's not broken


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)

the LAA fix (our one, via fords program) will prevent hte game crashing when it hits 2GB of ram usage, and thats it.

then again, unlike FO3 my game simply isnt doing that.


i noticed the only crashes i have are on leaving certain areas (and the autosave loads where it should have continued) such as leaving vault 22... whereas FO3 crashed for me in random places all the time, unless i enabled LAA.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the LAA fix (our one, via fords program) will prevent hte game crashing when it hits 2GB of ram usage, and thats it.
> 
> then again, unlike FO3 my game simply isnt doing that.
> 
> ...



Are you able to point me to a download link or at least the page it may be found on?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Are you able to point me to a download link or at least the page it may be found on?



scroll up 3 posts above yours.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> scroll up 3 posts above yours.



Opps, Suppose I should of read a couple of post's more than I did

Thanks for pointing that out though


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2010)

I HATE THIS GAME! It bugged out on me and now all the robots attack me when I enter the Lucky 38  

Anyway awesome game so far ... love being able to sneak around and kill ring leaders without the faction hating you eg. Crimson Caravan etc.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

randomflip said:


> I HATE THIS GAME! It bugged out on me and now all the robots attack me when I enter the Lucky 38
> 
> Anyway awesome game so far ... love being able to sneak around and kill ring leaders without the faction hating you eg. Crimson Caravan etc.



Maybe you did something to annoy Mr House


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture094.jpg



lol badass, I'm currently using the usual brotherhood td41 armor (I stole it) ..  have you gotten around to getting the anti material rifle yet? it is the bomb


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Damn those Cazador's give one heck of a sting :/


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Damn those Cazador's give one heck of a sting :/



i know >.<

they're teh second most annoying thing after deathclaws, in terms of 'JUST DIE ALREADY'


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 6, 2010)

hey i just got this game today, been playing it all day, i love it, im not too jazzed about the graphics though, everythings on max, but still i cant complain, the game rocks.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea I posted the 4GB thing earlier, without really specifying what it was  I havent noticed any improvements with a naked eye though


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

Wtf i at silver peak mine again just to kill some cazadores and now im asking myself HOW THE HELL DID I EVER KILL THE LEGENDARY ONE, SERIOuSLY. That giant wasp is just so freaking fast. And i die in 2/3 stings. Sometimes that thing is worse that the legendary deathclaw. As you see it at the end of the big part of the cave but then it is already stingin you in less then 2 seconds!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)

Stak said:


> Wtf i at silver peak mine again just to kill some cazadores and now im asking myself HOW THE HELL DID I EVER KILL THE LEGENDARY ONE, SERIOuSLY. That giant wasp is just so freaking fast. And i die in 2/3 stings. Sometimes that thing is worse that the legendary deathclaw. As you see it at the end of the big part of the cave but then it is already stingin you in less then 2 seconds!



i liked hiding on the high ledge with it below, and setting it on fire. took a while, but it looked purdy.


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay i just killed it with cz57 avenger and with luck. Oh yeah now i recall how i did it . Just like mussels said, thanks .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> seriously, its not LAA?
> 
> btw we have our own threads here on TPU about LAA - including a program fordGT90 wrote to make it piss easy to do.
> 
> Large Address Aware



Nope, neither is FO3, was one of the first things I did for FO3, remember this engine is basically from Morrowind, back then 512mb was a massive amount of RAM.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

This is morrowind with the Graphics Extender for those who usually dont know what there talking about this Direct X 8.1 engine at the time now has support for fullscreen SSAO DoF etc which with proper replacments mods can make Morrowind look as good or in rare cases better then Oblivion etc lol thus you can really see from here just how much of the game engine is borrowed to form the Gamebryo engine seen today.

And yes morrowind also benefits from being LAA just like its new counter parts  just as i had said earlier the same issues and things that had to be overcome with morrowind are still present today in Oblivion Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas. That said i have a feeling as time goes on a graphics extender may appear for the gamebryo engine, just a matter of wait and see.

but it kinda goes to show you that if you put in the time years ago a nearly same lvl of graphics could be achieved on much lesser hardware i ran the below on a shitty 7300le 512 turbo cache card for reference.


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/images/5535-1-1223090457.jpg
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/images/5535-5-1284989700.jpg
> 
> ...



looks good. i clould almost say it looks better than fnv.

is it possible to change the shaders to sm 3.0 at least at fnv? with a mod of course. as the shaders and shadows in this game are crap for these days. really crap. reminds me of a game of 2006. the shadows in test drive unlimited are better than this game!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

its semi possible but sadly bethesda never fully did SM3.0 shaders for all objects so while it does work and does offer a performance improvement in some situations in others the objects end up being invisible and causing graphical artifacts. some of these can be overcome with mods and replacers in the older games but overall its not really effective.

for better shadows just go into the ini file and change shadow map size from 1024 to 2048 that fixes self shadows in oblivion which uses 256 shadows and also gives shadow improvements in Fo3 and new vegas which defaults to 1024 shadow map size


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its semi possible but sadly bethesda never fully did SM3.0 shaders for all objects so while it does work and does offer a performance improvement in some situations in others the objects end up being invisible and causing graphical artifacts. some of these can be overcome with mods and replacers in the older games but overall its not really effective.
> 
> for better shadows just go into the ini file and change shadow map size from 1024 to 2048 that fixes self shadows in oblivion which uses 256 shadows and also gives shadow improvements in Fo3 and new vegas which defaults to 1024 shadow map size



and where is this .ini fine?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

use note pad to open and edit the proper files mentioned in the links below

reference for tweaks

http://www.tweakguides.com/Fallout3_1.html

http://segmentnext.com/2010/11/02/fallout-new-vegas-tweak-guide/


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

some mods that i use. random weapons, western sky mod, house on a hill, green goodsprings mod.

m1 garand with nightscope.







ak-47 





some m4 i think.. the green goodspreings mod is from cemetery to a bit past victors shack but the LOD of this game wont show it.





FN SCAR-L  awesome gun from impulse weapon pack.




HK mp5-k i think dont remember  




some rifle.


----------



## purecain (Nov 7, 2010)

this was a memorable moment... i was certain they were gonna just blow up...  or did they blow up after...  ^^

the last pics where i'm at in the game...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 10, 2010)

Game was updated tonight but beware it might be bad as when mine updated some of a attacking group just go unconscious.

All saves do it don't matter were i go either  anyways here's the update list.  Games now unplayable.

Fallout: New Vegas - Version 1.1.1
Companions now show up as waypoints on the map
Companions will always fast travel with you, unless told to wait or sent away
Fix: DLC error/save corruption
Fix: Stuttering with water effects
Fix: Severe performance issues with DirectX. 
Fix: Controls temporarily disabled after reloading Cowboy Repeater while crouched
Fixed crash using the Euclid C-Finder while having the Heave Ho perk
Fix: Entering the strip after Debt Collector causes crash and autosave corruption
Fix: Using Mojave Express dropbox can cause DLC warnings
Fixed crash when buying duplicate caravan cards from a vendor in a single transaction 
Crafting menu should filter valid (bright) recipes to the top of the list
Fix: Sitting down while looking down a weapon's ironsights leaves player control locked
Fix: If a companion is knocked unconscious with broken limbs they stay broken on respawn
Fix for varmint night scope effect persisting in kill cam
Fix for giving companions armor that adds STR does not increase their carry weight
Fix NPC Repair menu displays DAM as DPS
Having NPC repair service rifle with forged receiver decreases CND

*
EDIT:  Game failed to validate on one file and it re downloaded it and seems like it fixed the issue .*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

i suggest people undoing any community fixes before playing with the patch, could explain some issues.


Fallout: New Vegas - Version 1.1.1
Companions now show up as waypoints on the map - excellent
Companions will always fast travel with you, unless told to wait or sent away - thank god
Fix: DLC error/save corruption -???
Fix: Stuttering with water effects - ???
Fix: Severe performance issues with DirectX. - thank god
Fix: Controls temporarily disabled after reloading Cowboy Repeater while crouched - it happened with all manually loading weapons, if you moved while reloading.. community fix exists

Fixed crash using the Euclid C-Finder while having the Heave Ho perk - community fix exists
Fix: Entering the strip after Debt Collector causes crash and autosave corruption - wtf!
Fix: Using Mojave Express dropbox can cause DLC warnings - lol
Fixed crash when buying duplicate caravan cards from a vendor in a single transaction
Crafting menu should filter valid (bright) recipes to the top of the list - useful
Fix: Sitting down while looking down a weapon's ironsights leaves player control locked - lol!
Fix: If a companion is knocked unconscious with broken limbs they stay broken on respawn - interesting
Fix for varmint night scope effect persisting in kill cam
Fix for giving companions armor that adds STR does not increase their carry weight
Fix NPC Repair menu displays DAM as DPS - i'd noticed this
Having NPC repair service rifle with forged receiver decreases CND - ?? NPC's unfixed it?


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2010)

Game runs smooth as silk for me now.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah it seems good here too, basically they piled all the community found fixes in as one (and a few extras too) - the game is now quite good, how it should have been at launch.


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome! This news has made my staying up late worth it 

Time to break out the Red Bull and enjoy this update


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Game runs smooth as silk for me now.



Even on GTX 460 ? And what is the % of utilization during smooth gaming ?
I`m getting 60% max utilization and game runs like garbage.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

r9 said:


> Even on GTX 460 ? And what is the % of utilization during smooth gaming ?
> I`m getting 60% max utilization and game runs like garbage.



Have you updated the game to the latest patch? I did ask you in the other thread but didn't see an answer


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Have you updated the game to the latest patch? I did ask you in the other thread but didn't see an answer



And I did replay explaining that this game it is not only example it is just the worst example.
I have posted the screen from utilization of gpu and cpu and if you can see the average is more like 40%.

Latest chipset vga drivers. ATi drivers removed with driver sweeper. Windows installation is 1 month old. I know that not stable overclocks can be cause for bad performance. But overclock is 100% stable don`t get any freezups BSD or restarts. And tried the card at stock it is just the same. 

The reason that I started hunting other threads because I want to see screen with cpu/gpu utilization of gtx 460 on Fallout for direct comparation to mine results.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Give me 5 minutes and I'll show you a screen print.

EDIT:








obviously not ran it for very long but at the moment in the game I'm at "The Strip" which is a pretty intensive place to be in (quite a bit happening on screen, lights, NCR Troops & stuff) I'm getting around the same results in AfterBurner, and Have Vsync enabled, also using the DX9 fix at the moment.


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Give me 5 minutes and I'll show you a screen print.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I really don`t know what to think or do. Nice clocks by the way.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Try it with Vsync on maybe if not tried already... see if that helps in any way?

... and thanks, they are pretty impressive if I do say so myself


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

Game crashed on me many times before the update now its not crashing anymore  .

 Btw: Mussels i added you at steam .


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2010)

Stak said:


> Game crashed on me many times before the update now its not crashing anymore  .
> 
> Btw: Mussels i added you at steam .



dont take it the wrong way, but i rarely accept friend requests on steam.

for a while all was well with TPUers on there, but it all goes to shit when 20+ people invite me to join their laggy american game servers every 5 minutes, usually when i'm already in a different game.


that and TPU account names and steam names never match up, so i never know who the hell i'm talking to...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there any so called easy way to kill the overseer in volt 34? I'm all outta stimpaks and such but he takes some killing, grenade launchers are no good, plasma's are no good + I'm low on ammo at the moment, anyway's I'd be greatful for any help here 



EDIT: The update doesn't seem to of made any difference for me  so I'm still rocking DX9


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2010)

super sledge the overseer if u dont have a super sledge use a rebar hammer (cement on an iron rod dropped from nightkin during the quest to help the ghouls on there journey or w.e


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

still no world texture mods


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2010)

Techtu said:


> EDIT: The update doesn't seem to of made any difference for me  so I'm still rocking DX9



what? the games only DX9.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2010)

Umm  I'm not quite sure with that  ... it caught me out as the DLL fix is called something similar.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2010)

It happens I found this weird heart which kinda sticks out totally out of context from the whole NV theme lol:






Here it appears better, and to the far-mid-right on the mid of the screen there's some secret cave (haven't got inside yet) 






curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, BP there are lots of secret rock containers marked with hearts, bombs, guns, casino logos, etc, all over the wasteland.  They have stuff in them too, like 10 x 9mm ammo and lockpick or something.


----------



## Stak (Nov 16, 2010)

everyone that owns this game should go to this page and dl the mod NOW (or asap) its freaking awesome !

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=36388


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2010)

I killed Motor-Runner 2 days ago, and made that Pic with my new loot




I love the darker nights of fellout nv!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2010)

Update 4 came out recently.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2010)

v 1.2.0.315 is finally out, but only for xbox for now? yay, now let's see what happens...

I've concluded that the freezing I get in VATS modes didn't have anything to do with the previous update - if I play with the disk in the drive they're minimal, if I play without the disk in the drive VATS is unplayable. Weird..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

It seems Brush Gun and V.A.T.S. sometimes still make things weird


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> v 1.2.0.315 is finally out, but only for xbox for now? yay, now let's see what happens...
> 
> I've concluded that the freezing I get in VATS modes didn't have anything to do with the previous update - if I play with the disk in the drive they're minimal, if I play without the disk in the drive VATS is unplayable. Weird..



thats the DRM aka Securom to be honest id suggest finding an alternative that dosent use steam.... then transfer save games over should fix all the VATS issues your having


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2010)

i've had no vats issues at all with the steam version


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 16, 2010)

latest patch broke my game  im getting crazy mouse acceleration and when i want to quick travel or save the game......it crashes.


----------



## yami2ki (Dec 16, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> latest patch broke my game  im getting crazy mouse acceleration and when i want to quick travel or save the game......it crashes.



Same here.. it's completely unplayable for me now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

remove the DX9 fix load your save move a few feet save the game then quit and relaunch the game see what the performance is like if its bad re apply DX9 fix and your good to go

ive had to do that above method after every patch to get things working properly


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've had no vats issues at all with the steam version



Try firing with the Brush Gun in this manner: alternate V.A.T.S. and real-time shooting. Use one bullet for each from the Brush Gun. 

Never had to use that DX9 fix (which is that .dll file I assume?).


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> latest patch broke my game  im getting crazy mouse acceleration and when i want to quick travel or save the game......it crashes.





yami2ki said:


> Same here.. it's completely unplayable for me now



To fix the crazy mouse go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\fallout new vegas, open *fallout_default.ini* with notepad,

and put this at the bottom of the "Controls" section:

*fForegroundMouseAccelBase=0
fForegroundMouseAccelTop=0
fForegroundMouseBase=0
fForegroundMouseMult=0* 

_________________________________________

I must say that I'm blessing this patch so far, I tested it though only for 5 minutes before making this post  and V.A.T.S. is functioning fine remaining at 60fps now even when I go to the worse place (Mojave Outpost) and vats-zoom on radscorpions some 100 meters away


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 16, 2010)

Can I ask here how I install high-res texture mods?
And can someone link me to one (I found one but I couldn't get it to work)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Can I ask here how I install high-res texture mods?
> And can someone link me to one (I found one but I couldn't get it to work)



Try here.
Normally you just paste the file into the Data directory, but make sure you read the instructions lest something might be different!

____________________

Now I can't figure out why my Fallout.exe is saying it's the v 1.2.0.31*4* version... I've been reading everywhere that the version should be v 1.2.0.315


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Try here.
> Normally you just paste the file into the Data directory, but make sure you read the instructions lest something might be different!
> 
> ____________________
> ...



Yeah that's the website I tried
this mod to be precise


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Yeah that's the website I tried
> this mod to be precise



I was just planning to install that mod myself!

I haven't downloaded it yet but from what I understand it's the same as all other texture mods, you just Ctrl-C the files and Ctrl-V them into the data folder (here:C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\fallout new vegas\Data), saying yes if it asks you anything.


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Yeah that's the website I tried
> this mod to be precise



i have it installed  they are better then vanilla,just copy&paste them in to your data folder


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 17, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> i have it installed  they are better then vanilla,just copy&paste them in to your data folder



+1 definitely much better than vanilla. Great mod, no performance hit.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> i have it installed  they are better then vanilla,just copy&paste them in to your data folder





Black Panther said:


> +1 definitely much better than vanilla. Great mod, no performance hit.



I tried but I don't think I did it right (?)
I tried this


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

no take whats in the mod folder and paste that into the data folder


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> no take what in the mod folder and paste that into the data folder



Inside the mod folder there are MORE folders
Do I copy everything from out of folders and straight into the data folder?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

r the folders that r in the mod folder duplicates of what r in the data folder already?.... confusing..


if they are, then copy and paste those and overwrite anything.. if their not then im missing something and need to download and have a looksie


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

inside the texture mod folder are two folders:

meshes and textures


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

and inside the data folder theirs also mesh and textures.

So copy the ones in the mod folder, and paste into the data folder. Overwrite everything.

then u should b good to go


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> and inside the data folder theirs also mesh and textures.
> 
> So copy the ones in the mod folder, and paste into the data folder. Overwrite everything.
> 
> then u should b good to go



I don't have a mesh and textures folder
I'll see maybe i'm not showing hidden folders

edit:






I'm not seeing the mesh and textures folders


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

the folders dont exist by default. just copy the damn things in there already.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

hmm try pasting anyway, i have them but they show from a later date then when i installed. So maybe I put a texture mod on and dont remember as I havent touched the game in 2 months.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the folders dont exist by default. just copy the damn things in there already.


I'm confused
do you mean copy EVERYTHING from EVERY folder (including all subfolders) straight into the data folder? cos i copied these two:





still no change


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm confused
> do you mean copy EVERYTHING from EVERY folder (including all subfolders) straight into the data folder? cos i copied these two:
> http://i.imgur.com/k4Rpn.png
> 
> still no change



whatever came with the mod has to go in there. if it was in a folder, the folders go in.


how hard can copy paste be?


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> whatever came with the mod has to go in there. if it was in a folder, the folders go in.
> 
> 
> how hard can copy paste be?



I give up


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

mesh and textures from the mod, put them in ur data folder... and make me a sandwich.. then itll work


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2010)

the only thing that could help me now is a screenshot of what my data folder SHOULD look like
apart from that nothing else can help me right now lol
I'm either having trouble explaining my confusion or being confused by your explanations


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2010)

alright... 

Steam / w.e / w.e / Fallout New Vegas / Data  inside the data folder it should be exactly as it shows in your screen shot if the mod isnt working most likely your archive invalidation txt isnt where it should be hasnt been updated OR you have the archive invalidation setting set wrong in the INI file

if you cant figure this out when i get out of work tomorrow ill just use teamviewer and do the work myself. The others are more patient here me ive lost all patience period. easier just to do the work myself and call it good


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright...
> 
> Steam / w.e / w.e / Fallout New Vegas / Data  inside the data folder it should be exactly as it shows in your screen shot if the mod isnt working most likely your archive invalidation txt isnt where it should be hasnt been updated OR you have the archive invalidation setting set wrong in the INI file



^ that would be it, if he hasnt installed any mods before.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2010)

any mod that uses an ESP file those settings dont matter but if a mod dosent have an esp then yes those settings must be done thats probably the issue as i just looked the mod up it has no esp


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anybody else fiddled with their ui? I'm using this right now. 

I also have new weapons, Boone with a real, modern sniper rifle (Barrett M82A1M), and my player and Cass with two variants of the M4A1.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Anybody else fiddled with their ui? I'm using this right now.
> 
> I also have new weapons, Boone with a real, modern sniper rifle (Barrett M82A1M), and my player and Cass with two variants of the M4A1.



m4 and barrett are already integrated, as assault rifle and anti material rifle


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> m4 and barrett are already integrated, as assault rifle and anti material rifle



The anti-materiel rifle is the "M82" only. The assault rifle is the "M4" only. 

Boone's weapon is with a longer barrel, and grey (the M82*A1M*). Mine is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Telescopic sight. Cass' is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Collimator sight.

Boone's:





Cass' (but with a shorter barrel):





My player's (but with suppressor):


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The anti-materiel rifle is the "M82" only. The assault rifle is the "M4" only.
> 
> Boone's weapon is with a longer barrel, and grey (the M82*A1M*). Mine is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Telescopic sight. Cass' is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Collimator sight.
> 
> ...



ok, if you like it that detailed i suppose it was fitting to get those replacements


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The anti-materiel rifle is the "M82" only. The assault rifle is the "M4" only.
> 
> Boone's weapon is with a longer barrel, and grey (the M82*A1M*). Mine is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Telescopic sight. Cass' is an M4*A1* with a suppressor and Collimator sight.
> 
> ...



If you wanna get specific neither of those r M4's. The first one has a solid stock so its a 16 with a new upper receiver and barrel. While the bottoms barrel is way too short to be an M4 and looks more like an XM117, but even for that the barrel is way too short ontop of the handgrips appearing to be the size an m16's are.. So basically both of them r shit representations of real guns.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> If you wanna get specific neither of those r M4's. The first one has a solid stock so its a 16 with a new upper receiver and barrel. While the bottoms barrel is way too short to be an M4 and looks more like an XM117, but even for that the barrel is way too short ontop of the handgrips appearing to be the size an m16's are.. So basically both of them r shit representations of real guns.













Essentially the mod features 36 combinations.

*The first one has a solid stock so its a 16 with a new upper receiver and barrel. *
I was just too lazy to point out though that I specifically stated the name as M4A1 because regardless of the mod's extensive use of the name on every combination, I chose the most accurate M4A1 variant, with the telescopic sight. It just so happens that the screenshot the author supplied for a variant with a telescopic sight was the one with a solid stock.

*While the bottoms barrel is way too short to be an M4 and looks more like an XM117, but even for that the barrel is way too short ontop of the handgrips appearing to be the size an m16's are..*
I must admit though that I was not very clear, considering that those screenshots are not mine, hence the confusion. I have specifically chosen the accurate combination out of the 36 variants for my player and Cass, the only difference being the scope/sight. The screenshot I posted for the one with the collimator sight happened to be that combination.

That's why after getting the mod from Goodsprings I meticulously checked the details of all 36 combinations; suffice to say it was quite time-consuming, and needed a lot of alt-tabbing and double, even triple checking.

I am yet to comment to the author about that however.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

O its a cool mod and i ment nothing by it, I just notice these things as I carry one at work every day haha.


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 17, 2010)

im not sure if it is already been posted but this http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=37310 is one of the best mods for Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 18, 2010)

this may seem like a dumb question but i got this on 360 rather then pc (im selling my pc to help fund a mac) and was wondering is it possible to run mods on the 360?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> this may seem like a dumb question but i got this on 360 rather then pc (im selling my pc to help fund a mac) and was wondering is it possible to run mods on the 360?



No as far as I know mods don't run on consoles..


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 18, 2010)

meh wish id got it on pc but oh well still good fun,


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

never get a bethesda game on console for taht very reason, i'm a minimalist when it comes to mods, but i still use them (never gameplay changes - just graphical boosts/tweaks)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2010)

the only game that allows mods on console PERIOD is Unreal Tournament 3 on PS3 you can use custom characters created by PC users other then that no console game allows mods and most likely consoles never will do to there closed nature and the face no Developer wants modders messing with there games on console potentially causing performance issues and perhaps worse situations. due to it being a different platfom, compared to PC


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 18, 2010)

hmm true i never really used mods on pc but every now and again there was one that caught my eye thanks for the info like


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

Dead Money DLC released for XBOX 360 today. it cost 800 points. it's a timed-exclusive so PC & PS3 owners be patient.



> Your a victim of a raw deal, strapped with an explosive collar, and given an objective break into the vault of the Sierra Madre.




trailer.


----------



## mav2000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey can anyone help me as to where t put the mods and in which directory. t does not seem to show after copying them to the main directory. We buy our games in the physical format here, so there is no steam directory.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2010)

IGN reviewed Dead Money DLC.

source.

4-6 hour story, level cap raised, tedious quests, no new armor or weapons, very buggy. 6.5/10


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

So I just got FNV today while it was on sale. Need mod suggestions. Mostly looking for the best texture pack out there. But other suggestions are great too, want to keep it basically simple as I'm not looking to have to worry about conflictions. When I played FO3 I used NMC Texture Pack, Fook2, and MMM. Was a pretty simple load out, since fook and marts had a lot of other popular things like fellout built in, I liked it as fixing conflicts was easy. So trying to stay away from mods that add a single weapon or something.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 25, 2010)

NMC's texture pack can be used with New Vegas as well. Besides that pack you will need this. If you want though you can go with Detailed Normals instead.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

To be honest I wasn't the happiest with NMC's pack, I'm not sure if it was the game engine or his textures, but with my setup I could only use the textures for people with average computers and even then I got lag sometimes.

I was looking at both those, but was hoping there was a option besides that, especially since it wasn't originally intended for F:NV.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2010)

I notice a pretty nice diff with Detailed Normals incl. Taller Grass. Only one Ive tried so far. Also raised iMaxAnisotropy from 8 to 16 in ini and upped FOV to 90. Looks pretty good for old Gamebryo engine and also compared to FO3 but that was a couple years and a lower quality display ago to be fair. 

Few other tweaks I need to try...

http://segmentnext.com/2010/11/02/fallout-new-vegas-tweak-guide/

P.S. Why can't I find the damn flower and root yet? Cleared out schoolhouse and cemetery and looked around vicinity. Almost-first-quest FAIL lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> P.S. Why can't I find the damn flower and root yet? Cleared out schoolhouse and cemetery and looked around vicinity. Almost-first-quest FAIL lol





Spoiler



Sunny asks the courier to retrieve a xander root near the abandoned school house, and a broc flower from the Goodsprings Cemetery. (Both plants can also be found on a hill directly south of the campfire where she waits, so there is no need to travel to the schoolhouse and cemetery to complete the quest.)



Never did that quest because it was a tutorial quest (all of the quests you get in Goodsprings, besides Ringo's, are essentially tutorial quests).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2010)

Can yall get wit dis!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright, question here, I don't have FO3 anymore. And I'm trying to use the NMC textures, but that little mod that I "need" (or so it seems) just talks about being there to move the files from FO3, which I don't have. So what the heck do I do if I don't have FO3 and I just have Vegas?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can yall get wit dis!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101226/themailmanNV.jpg



Awesome!
You should thank erocker 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright, question here, I don't have FO3 anymore. And I'm trying to use the NMC textures, but that little mod that I "need" (or so it seems) just talks about being there to move the files from FO3, which I don't have. So what the heck do I do if I don't have FO3 and I just have Vegas?



NMC is short for what?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure, think the guy who makes it goes by NeilMc. The texture pack itself is for Fallout 3 and it's just called NMC Texture Pack. I think I got it figured out, need to extract them to a certain place, then point a script to their location and it will add what is needed by F:NV.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 26, 2010)

My GF bought me New Vegas for Crimbo!

As soon as I finish Fallout 3: GOTY (when I get a nice new 6970) I'll get stuck in. Hopefully all the 'little' bugs have been ironed out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone got a guide for making fomods. I'd rather create them so I can turn them on and off rather than extracting to the data folder. I have seen guides before, but I can't seem to find any now, except for older ones for Oblivion, but it seems FoMM has had some updates since then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2010)

Digging this game; nice to be back in the Fallout universe. Looks good too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Awesome!
> You should thank erocker
> 
> 
> ...



Thank him for what?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 28, 2010)

Guys dont spoiler too much but what is the most effective weapon against that blue orks ? Can't remember the exact name


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank him for what?



For keeping you long enough off TPU to have the time to get all those achievements


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Guys dont spoiler too much but what is the most effective weapon against that blue orks ? Can't remember the exact name



It depends on your build and how you usually confront them.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Guys dont spoiler too much but what is the most effective weapon against that blue orks ? Can't remember the exact name



youd better had asked which companion is best against them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Guys dont spoiler too much but what is the most effective weapon against that blue orks ? Can't remember the exact name



Alien ray gun. Kills everything in one shot/crit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Alien ray gun. Kills everything in one shot/crit.



assumed he has the WW perk, i guess that would be right


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> assumed he has the WW perk, i guess that would be right



Listen if you dont use the WW perk in Fallout your just dumb.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Listen if you dont use the WW perk in Fallout your just dumb.



dumb is such a harsh word... i guess it would be.... unwise 
but, to each their own, and i bet there a few people that gonna try it on their second playthrough


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2010)

There's a Pew Pew anyway, if you didn't get that perk. But then the questline's tedious, to say the least LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I figured out how to make everything into a fomod. Now wondering what archive invalidation text to use. All of them seem to mention not wanting to use for one reason or another. Also wondering if I should be looking at anything for FPS fixes, or if thats been resolved through patches?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 1, 2011)

dx9 dll fix for ati gpus up to date on patches myself game still requires that to run properly


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any idea on the archive invalidation text?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dx9 dll fix for ati gpus up to date on patches myself game still requires that to run properly



I never needed that dll fix though...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dx9 dll fix for ati gpus up to date on patches myself game still requires that to run properly



My FPS is generally fine maxed out too. Stays around 60 with one 6850 or two. Though I will sometimes get horrible slowdown in VATS where I can't really do anything. Happened in the first game too.

What is this DX9 dll ATI fix thang exactly?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 1, 2011)

i have the slowdown issue only with New Vegas

Fallout 3 and Oblvion run fine and dandy but avg fps with single or dual 5800 and single or dual 6900s was the same in major areas aka Vegas Strip avg fps was 20-30 no matter if single or dual card adding the Dll fix pegs my FPS at 60 at all times


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm well it appears like my VATS slow downs may have been due to CCC-forced 24x Edge Detect AA. Ran fine for awhile but then got auper sluggish in VATS about 15 or so mins in...


Great mod list with descriptions and links:

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1149838-recommended-mods-list-wip/


Anyone have any experience with FNV Enhanced Shaders?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 3, 2011)

Just beat the game yesterday. Awesome title. Now I'm just roaming around looking for new spots I've missed. I hit L29 before I beat the game. Not sure what the level cap is.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Just beat the game yesterday. Awesome title. Now I'm just roaming around looking for new spots I've missed. I hit L29 before I beat the game. Not sure what the level cap is.



Level 30 is the cap.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 3, 2011)

awww bummer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a minor nitpick re. semantics really but with a game like this you don't really "beat it" more like you solved the main quest.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2011)

True. I do have the mod that allows me to continue playing and I have. My biggest gripe is the lame ass reward for beating the game in hardcore mode. What a terrible reward.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 14, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money (DLC) video review

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-pod-fallout-new/709272



TheMailMan78 said:


> Listen if you dont use the WW perk in Fallout your just dumb.



woof woof!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money (DLC) video review
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-pod-fallout-new/709272
> 
> ...



I'll wait till GOTY comes out and steam has it for $15 lol..  Got FO3 GOTY cheaper than FO3 as we all know the price will drop sooner or later and lets be honest DLS are just short and partly annoying anyways.

I would like to see them to expand the map and not not just added area's which was the deal you got with FO3 DLC's.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 8, 2011)

Such a Epic game i love it
Fallout 3 i loved i did everything


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money (DLC) will be out Feb 22 for PC and PSN. there are 3 more DLC addons in the works.

PS, Mailman bring back oddball


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm playing this and I like it more than vanilla Fallout. It feels like and actual Fallout game instead of a Fallout fanfic. The major downsides are all in the engine and AI (damn you Bethsoft!).

Anyway, I still don't like the gore and exploding faces. It's a serious turn off for me. The .ini-fix works only occasionally and the mods I've found only crashes the game. Anyone know any mod that can disable it?


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

A fresh example of said downsides: My companions (the BoS girl) talks to the air all the time. Crawling around in abandoned office buildings? She'll greet old friends. And now I just hacked a computer in an old place and suddenly my reputation with NCR (who are not even close) suddenly drops and a bunch of them run to the top floor of a building in the middle of nowhere and say I have three days to improve my rep or they hunt me down like the filthy dog I am.

Sigh.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My FPS is generally fine maxed out too. Stays around 60 with one 6850 or two. Though I will sometimes get horrible slowdown in VATS where I can't really do anything. Happened in the first game too.



I think this is not a fault of the game but more a problem of AMD graphic drivers i.e. the more modern drivers (10.10e included).

I bought Vegas on release but haven't played it for months. The horrible slowdown in VATS you mention was what made me quit... 

Anyway after being on 10.10e since its release I decided to play The Sims 3. After/during loading I get a frozen black screen and have to reboot the pc. I tried other later drivers, still no do.

So, for the sake of getting Sims to work I installed the driver I knew the game ran fine on i.e. 10.1 (dated Jan 2010!)

Thanks to 10.1 I resumed New Vegas. Now it runs fine, always 60 fps (vsync) sometimes dropping to the high 40's (but I don't blame the game for that, I'm running on all graphic settings maxed at 2560x1440.)

The fps lag I used to experience never happens now on 10.1 driver but it happened on 10.10 till the latest one 11.1. And believe me the lag I used to get was very bad, like 1 or 2 fps for more than 2 minutes. There'd be no way I would have quit playing New Vegas otherwise...


----------



## Stearic (Feb 11, 2011)

Just started playing FO:NV a couple of days ago. So far, no game-stopping bugs, and the game seems decent (I really loved FO3).

I am running it on my new p67/i2500/GTX570  system..runs super smooth with everything maxed out and 4xAA/15xAF @1920x1200. 

It's been a while since I have been able to indiscriminately max out all graphics settings for a game hehe.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Already sold New Vegas on 360 due to first DLC being released. Wake me when the Game of the Year Edition is announced for both so I can rebuy it for 360 and buy it flat-out for PC.
Even did the same thing for 3 on 360 but the retail price for PC is a bit too much to my liking. I'm one of those "discphile" persons. Force of habit since I can remember actually.
Very glad I always keep FALLOUT Trilogy installed from the DVD-ROM.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

Dead Money DLC now available for PC on Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

i heard bad things about dead money, that it was dull and repetitive.


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 24, 2011)

my dead money playthrough has come to a grinding halt because of a game breaking bug *sigh* i hate you obsidian,i hate you soo much


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

it's not the greatest Fallout DLC. Obsidian is releasing 3 more DLC addons.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

So, I finally got the gumption to mod and play the game, and just about got it all worked out. But now my texture packs arent working. Everything else is working great, except just old textures show rather than my nice HD ones. Even gone as far as a fresh install with only the texture packs installed (of course archive invalidated) and they just don't show up, I'm lost, any ideas here?


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, I finally got the gumption to mod and play the game, and just about got it all worked out. But now my texture packs arent working. Everything else is working great, except just old textures show rather than my nice HD ones. Even gone as far as a fresh install with only the texture packs installed (of course archive invalidated) and they just don't show up, I'm lost, any ideas here?



which texture pack?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> which texture pack?



None are working, using OjoBuenos, Detailed Normals, and a Moon/Stars one.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Listen if you dont use the WW perk in Fallout your just dumb.



why?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> why?



Dude you miss out on so much! The WW perk makes it almost feel like the original Fallouts.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

When you complete "Dead Money" can you free roam? And is it worth me 'buying'?

Why i have to pay for DLC is beyond me.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dads Secret

hilarious


----------



## Kwod (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys, if I go psycho on the NCR, do they lock me out of Gun Runners?
Also, because of my bad karma with NCR, they keep warning me to improve my relations, if I ignore them, do they overwhelm me and kill me, or just send rangers after me...?


----------



## Kwod (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm surprised by many of the comments regarding GFX, as Vegas went backwards on FO3 by a noticeable margin....


----------



## MainframeTM (Jun 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude you miss out on so much! The WW perk makes it almost feel like the original Fallouts.



Theres some good mods out there that gives you the WW perk & you can still pick the 2 @ the start due to a large number of people (myself included) who think it shouldve been given freely. Check the nexus for it..works like a charm.


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude you miss out on so much! The WW perk makes it almost feel like the original Fallouts.



This + Hardcore mode is a must actually. Played it at first without the two and it felt like a decent game. Then I played with them both and everything skyrocketed.


----------



## reverze (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.direct2drive.com/9815/product/Buy-Fallout-New-Vegas-Digital-Collector%27s-Edition-Download

75% off ( both US and Europe )

the key works on steam for your convience


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thread bumping for suggestions for lore-friendly songs to go with this mod. I was also gonna say fuck it and add the entire Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Queen, U2 and some other studio discographies since it allows for 32,000 songs.
But this is more for lore-friendly suggestions to use with this mod. Thanks!


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Thread bumping for suggestions for lore-friendly songs to go with this mod. I was also gonna say fuck it and add the entire Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Queen, U2 and some other studio discographies since it allows for 32,000 songs.
> But this is more for lore-friendly suggestions to use with this mod. Thanks!



I want those slow violins you have in the day (background music) to go on forever.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 4, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition coming Feb 2012.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 7, 2011)

I loved this games. Fallout 3 and this title were just awesome. I'm gonna have to play through it again. I never tried the ww perk but will do so next time!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait til fallout 4!!!


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can't wait til fallout 4!!!



It's probably made by Bethsoft, so I don't.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 8, 2011)

I too pray that they continue the series - I now play Fallout 3 again because of the DLCs and after that probably Fallout 4 again with all DLCs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2011)

All those waiting for Fallout: New Vegas Game of the Year edition with all the DLCs included now have their answer: *Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition* to be released in February for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Games for Windows.



> http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/home/home.php
> 
> We’re pleased to announce the Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition will be available in retail stores across *North America on February 7th 2012* and throughout *Europe on February 10th*. The Ultimate Edition comes complete with all of the game add-on content for Fallout: New Vegas – *Dead Money, Honest Hearts, Old World Blues, Lonesome Road, Courier’s Stash, and Gun Runners’ Arsenal*.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All those waiting for Fallout: New Vegas Game of the Year edition with all the DLCs included now have their answer: *Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition* to be released in February for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Games for Windows.



look up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2011)

Oops. XD


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Nov 17, 2011)

Frick said:


> It's probably made by Bethsoft, so I don't.



But if it's with the Creation Engine, great scenery/lay-out and design as SKYRIM, maybe even released with the XBOX 720 and PlayStation 4 I say gimme.
Makes me wish there's a DX11 and tessellation patch for GameBryo. But want it even more for Creation.

Great news about the Ultimate Edition. I'm going to make it a three discer with the third disc being a single layer Blu-ray with a ton of mods on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

the Gamebryo engine certainly built a rep. it's like noooo get it away, get it away /hand gesture


----------



## trickson (Nov 19, 2011)

Man this is a great game . Hard as hell ! Lots of quests ! I haven't been able to get the quarry cleared of deathclwas nor get past the boomers yet ! I get killed every time ! I guess I have to keep leveling up and get better at the game ! All in all this game is great !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2011)

You really need an anti-materiel rifle to clear the quarry (it's one of the last things you should do in the game).  Also, use the hills to your advantage.  They have to take the long way up which gives you time to unload bullets.  Only aim for their head--everything else is a waste of time.

Boomers is kind of tricky.  What worked best for me is going through the house rubble in the nude (don't want the armor to get damaged).  You'll have to jump and duck your way through and eventually, you'll get lucky.


----------



## Luke (Nov 19, 2011)

There is a easier way to get to the Boomers



Spoiler



As you go in hug the rock wall to your right I did not get hit once
If I recall properly there is a guy around the entrance to that area who tells you that information for a fee


----------



## Frick (Nov 20, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> But if it's with the Creation Engine, great scenery/lay-out and design as SKYRIM, maybe even released with the XBOX 720 and PlayStation 4 I say gimme.
> Makes me wish there's a DX11 and tessellation patch for GameBryo. But want it even more for Creation.



I talked about story and dialouge. Bethsoft has neither of those (I have not played Skyrim though), graphics means nothing to me.



FordGT90Concept said:


> You really need an anti-materiel rifle to clear the quarry (it's one of the last things you should do in the game).  Also, use the hills to your advantage.  They have to take the long way up which gives you time to unload bullets.  Only aim for their head--everything else is a waste of time.



Naah, I used a gauss gun.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You really need an anti-materiel rifle to clear the quarry (it's one of the last things you should do in the game).  Also, use the hills to your advantage.  They have to take the long way up which gives you time to unload bullets.  Only aim for their head--everything else is a waste of time.



about midgame, i went there with an ordinary sniper rifle with AP rounds, and sniped from atop of this big machinery in the mid of the quarry. They have to go on the ramp to get you, and if you slowly pick one by one, its not even a big problem to kill both the legendary deathclaw and the mother one too


----------



## trickson (Dec 6, 2011)

FINALLY !!! I completed the game . Man that was exciting ! Loved it !!!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 12, 2011)

From 

 Play-Asia.com (click the image) for only $50.80. The Ultimate Edition of FALLOUT: New Vegas released February 2012.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> From [url]http://image4.play-asia.com/170/bl/pa.208897.1.jpg[/url] Play-Asia.com (click the image) for only $50.80. The Ultimate Edition of FALLOUT: New Vegas released February 2012.



way too much


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 13, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> way too much



$40 via clickable image 

 from Amazon.com Far more reasonable.


----------

